# AH24's Journey to B'ham Comp...F**k!



## ah24

Right,

a few of you might of seen in Jordan's thread I've finally decided to grow a pair and compete. If you saw that, you'd also see Jordan's prepping me for it. So a massive thanks in advanced - I'm looking forward to this and can already see from e-mails back and forth that he's gonna kick my ass yet be able to support me fully. Bring it on!

Now, the way I'm going to run this is make this post (#1) about a little about me and my past few years training. It'll be fairly brief don't worry! The second post will be about where I'm at now - with pics.

Soooo. It all started when back in 2006 I had to have a double leg op where they broke my legs, took bone out, replaced it with a bigger wedge of fake bone then pinned and plated it up. I taught myself to walk early - because of this I was refused physio. So, I rehabbed myself. And that's where it started, from there I got talking to some BBers and decided this is what I wanted to do.

Legs about 2months post op - red blocks show where plates are



Training went pretty damn well. Right up until the beginning of last year where I had a motorbike crash, broke a rib, tore my chest open and had a pole go into my back which now looks like a 3rd nipple.



After this I lost so much motivation it's unreal and didn't train at all for about a year. Not a single session except a "300" workout with a colleague.

Until - like everyone - I had a holiday coming up and wanted to look 'buff' 

So, as of last Sept (09) I've trained my fkin ass off! Have gone from about 73kilos upto 87 today (26/04/10)

Next post for current pics


----------



## Jux

Keep it up mate, we'll all be routing for you!


----------



## Captain Hero

Looks nasty that Mate! hows the healing going? Whens your comp? Good luck with it bud!


----------



## ah24

Now...enough of that depressing crap. Onto where I am now.

So, as said - I've been training pretty fkin hard and about 4weeks ago decided I'd do the Stars of Tomorrow in Nov to hopefully qualify for 2011 British.

After sorting things out with Jordan he said he'd prefer me to do an earlier qualifer for this year Aim to qualify for Brits, and purely use it for

1) experience

2) the much anticipated rebound

The plan is, start dieting mid June (14weeks out) for the Birmingham on 19th Sept. If I f*ck that up, the Leamington 2 weeks after. Then if all goes well. The British. What the f*ck have I got myself into here??

Right now my training is 4x per week focusing on strength,

Current lifts = 150kilo squat for 8, 115 bench for 6, CGBP 100 for 8. Deadlifts = hit and miss. I love them but having problems with my back at mo. Hopefully I'll get back on form with them 

Diet = around 4000cals, 300+g protein, carbs and fats fall within the calorie target and depend on how I'm feeling.

As for 'that' side of it. I have no problem at all discussing it, previous and current etc but due to people at my work probably being nosey I'd prefer to keep it to PM for now. I may bring in here later on though. So please feel free to PM I've no problem at all answering Q's on it. All I'll say is I'm part way through my second cycle.

So. you're all probably pretty bored now. Might as well get my pics up. Not exactly where I'm want to be but with Jordan's guidance I'm sure this'll change within the next 7weeks before the diet.













I would say my strengths are; shoulders, arms and calves

Weaknesses; chest, back thickness and traps

Please leave all feedback, questions, advice etc. Or if there's anything I've left out 

Wish me luck!

Adam


----------



## BigDom86

good luck mate. crash looked nasty but legs coming back!


----------



## hilly

good luck with this im sure you and jordan will bring a good package.

i would say legs/back and shoulders are actually strong points, arms look in proportion chest and rear delts need attention.

will be following along


----------



## Jem

Woohoo you have battled back from that - power to you, most would have settled on the sofa for the rest of their days !

Sept show should be a good buzz, will be a busy one I think !

All the best with your prep and see you there


----------



## Kezz

good luck with it mate


----------



## alan87

ah24 said:


> Now...enough of that depressing crap. Onto where I am now.
> 
> So, as said - I've been training pretty fkin hard and about 4weeks ago decided I'd do the Stars of Tomorrow in Nov to hopefully qualify for 2011 British.
> 
> After sorting things out with Jordan he said he'd prefer me to do an earlier qualifer for this year Aim to qualify for Brits, and purely use it for
> 
> 1) experience
> 
> 2) the much anticipated rebound
> 
> The plan is, start dieting mid June (14weeks out) for the Birmingham on 19th Sept. If I f*ck that up, the Leamington 2 weeks after. Then if all goes well. The British. What the f*ck have I got myself into here??
> 
> Right now my training is 4x per week focusing on strength,
> 
> Current lifts = 150kilo squat for 8, 115 bench for 6, CGBP 100 for 8. Deadlifts = hit and miss. I love them but having problems with my back at mo. Hopefully I'll get back on form with them
> 
> Diet = around 4000cals, 300+g protein, carbs and fats fall within the calorie target and depend on how I'm feeling.
> 
> As for 'that' side of it. I have no problem at all discussing it, previous and current etc but due to people at my work probably being nosey I'd prefer to keep it to PM for now. I may bring in here later on though. So please feel free to PM I've no problem at all answering Q's on it. All I'll say is I'm part way through my second cycle.
> 
> So. you're all probably pretty bored now. Might as well get my pics up. Not exactly where I'm want to be but with Jordan's guidance I'm sure this'll change within the next 7weeks before the diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say my strengths are; shoulders, arms and calves
> 
> Weaknesses; chest, back thickness and traps
> 
> Please leave all feedback, questions, advice etc. Or if there's anything I've left out
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Adam


Looking well mate! good luck, will be following! :cool2:


----------



## ah24

Thanks guys, really appreciate the comments so far 

I forgot to say though I'm sure most have guessed.

I'll be in the Juniors as I'm 20. Completely forgot to put the class lol.

Just recieved new training program from Jordan to bring up my chest and back thickness


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck, dude.


----------



## XJPX

as i said mate realli nice balanced physique....aim at moment is to push for a few more pounds of muscle whilst the long acting esters are kicking around and then we will bring ur diet down to find out where ur maintenance level is and then go from there


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> good luck with this im sure you and jordan will bring a good package.
> 
> i would say legs/back and shoulders are actually strong points, arms look in proportion chest and *rear delts* need attention.
> 
> will be following along


agreed, then in training programme saw only two direct working sets to this muscle......

rear delt is a v small muscle compared to those surrounding it and it will be neglected in compound movements due to this,to really emphasis the rear delts its an exercise i beleive isolation is v important, especially with the cable.....this has been addressed in adams new programme


----------



## hilly

new you would have it coverd pal  , i have been doing 1 arm cables bent over to hit them. i actually remove the handle and hold the cable itself find it very effective


----------



## Lois_Lane

Good luck Adam!


----------



## DB

Good luck Ads!

Good idea getting on stage asap, too many put it off until they are 'ready' but until you get up there you have no idea! plus the rebounds are AWESOME!


----------



## ah24

Cheers Jordan, looking forward to smashing new routine from next week.

Thanks Con, & yup deffo agree Baz, finally grown a pair and realised the physique is never going to be as you want in your first couple comps. So best off making the most out of rebound, experience as to what works for me and the small amount of hopeful muscle maturity that comes with it.

Thanks again guys, all your responses have really put me in a better mood - didn't think doing a thread would motivate me much but I was wrong


----------



## DEJ

Good stuff adam. Judging by pics your chest has come up alot since last pics i saw, nice-one considering i know you said that you struggle with chest development.

All the best, subscribed


----------



## ah24

DEJ said:


> Good stuff adam. Judging by pics your chest has come up alot since last pics i saw, nice-one considering i know you said that you struggle with chest development.
> 
> All the best, subscribed


Hi mate, thanks 

Yeah chest is one area that's come up a lot! It's still a pretty weak area for me but it used to be embarrassingly small. Has grown a lot though still a tonne of work to do.

It's since I've dropped my reps right down and focused on pound progression that it's finally started to respond. Just wish the motorbike accident hadn't disrupted it for a year! :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

I might be doing that show too dude 

You'll be fine, defo have enough muscle on you to look decent up there and you will add more as you diet down. Made some great gains this year pal. Sure Jordan will bring you in well.

I'll subscribe to this


----------



## ah24

Magic Torch said:


> I might be doing that show too dude
> 
> You'll be fine, defo have enough muscle on you to look decent up there and you will add more as you diet down. Made some great gains this year pal. Sure Jordan will bring you in well.
> 
> I'll subscribe to this


Awesome, would be good having someone I semi know backstage to make sure I don't make any mistakes or make a tit of myself :thumbup1:

Ideally I'd like to put on another 3-5lbs by the time I diet (about 7 weeks time I think)

Good luck yourself dude if you do decide to do the show - let me know and we'll grab food after.


----------



## Magic Torch

ah24 said:


> Awesome, would be good having someone I semi know backstage to make sure I don't make any mistakes or make a tit of myself :thumbup1:
> 
> Ideally I'd like to put on another 3-5lbs by the time I diet (about 7 weeks time I think)
> 
> Good luck yourself dude if you do decide to do the show - let me know and we'll grab food after.


You will add muscle all the way in dude trust me!

I am dieting from Mid July and depending on how I come in I'll do Leeds, Brum or Leamington  I'll have a thread up for it so we can keep up to date will progess etc.

Should be a good year!


----------



## XJPX

Magic Torch said:


> You will add muscle all the way in dude trust me!
> 
> I am dieting from Mid July and depending on how I come in I'll do Leeds, Brum or Leamington  I'll have a thread up for it so we can keep up to date will progess etc.
> 
> Should be a good year!


i defo think brum is the best option as it realli gives u enuff time between then and the brits to make changes and cum in tighter still wihtout having to b too drastic, if ur off the mark at leeds or leamington it will be harder to turn tht around for the brits......gd luck with ur prep aswell mate


----------



## Jacko89

Subscribed to this. Good luck mate


----------



## Salias

subbed and good luck my friend!!!


----------



## ah24

Just a quick and boring update...

Spoke to Jordan a couple nights ago and mentioned I haven't had any time off at all since Oct. Would it be a good idea to take a deload week before prep starts so it doesn't all catch up with me during prep.

So, he said take a complete week off of lifting. Today was the final day on my current routine, decided to take the week off this week commencing (3rd May) then will come back the week after with a vengeance on the new program Jordan has outlined to help add a little thickness to my upper chest and rear delts.

Diet will be kept the same at around 4000cals or so.


----------



## TH0R

Any chance of a peak at the programme??

My weakest point is chest tbh, would be nice to get some ideas, no bad if its secret 

btw, good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

tel3563 said:


> Any chance of a peak at the programme??
> 
> My weakest point is chest tbh, would be nice to get some ideas, no bad if its secret
> 
> btw, good luck:thumbup1:


theres defo secrets in the programme i gave adam....just mixed around a few rep ranges and changed a couple exercises to try intoduce a new stimulus.....Adam can post up the session


----------



## ah24

Cheers J

*Mon:*

Incline barbell press 5X5

Weighted dips 3X6-8

Flat dumbell press 3X10

Cables cross overs 3X12-15

Barbell curl 3X8

Preacher curl 3X10

*Tue:*

Squats 5X5

Sldl 4X8

Lunges 4X10each leg

Leg extensions 7X12

Lying hammy curl 7X12

*Thurs: *

Cgbp 3X6-8

Shoulder press 3X6-8

Dip machine 3X8

Upright row into press 3X10

Skull crushers 3X10

Side laterals 3X10

*Fri:*

Snatch grip rack pulls 3X6

Underhand chins 3X8

Overhand barbell row 3X8

Seated cable rows 3X10

Rear delt cable flies 5X12

Straight arm pulldowns 3X12

Abs and calfs can be chucked in when and where...this session spaces apart chest and back enuff to allow ur CNS to fully recover between the two...


----------



## XJPX

this is a vid of the snatch grip deads i want adam doing, if anyone has read over on my thread i rant about these quite a lot, im just too ill to do them all the time as they recruit a lottt of muscles and really will add so much thickness to whole posterior chain....it is a single exercise that can totally transform a physique

and then the rackpull version of the movement,






i really urge people to try these


----------



## Bettyboo

See you at Brum in September  good luck with your Prep hun


----------



## TH0R

XJPX said:


> this is a vid of the snatch grip deads i want adam doing, if anyone has read over on my thread i rant about these quite a lot, im just too ill to do them all the time as they recruit a lottt of muscles and really will add so much thickness to whole posterior chain....it is a single exercise that can totally transform a physique
> 
> and then the rackpull version of the movement,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really urge people to try these


Interesting, any theory why they'd be better than conventional grip deads?? Longer ROM I suppose?

Had to laught at the chest workout, same exercises as my current apart from a few

reps/sets


----------



## FATBOY

rack pulls are awsome all traps and back

good luck with the prep m8


----------



## XJPX

tel3563 said:


> Interesting, any theory why they'd be better than conventional grip deads?? Longer ROM I suppose?
> 
> Had to laught at the chest workout, same exercises as my current apart from a few
> 
> reps/sets


ye there are no secret exercises for anything, chest being the same, all iv done for adam is change the angles around and the rep ranges and see if the change kickstarts some more growth, there is nothing more u can do then keep testing what ur body will respond to.

in regards to the snatch grips the greater range of motion stresses ur erectors/traps/lats so much more....holding wider is harder on the hands so more work on forearms and biceps.., the starting position puts ur legs into a deeper squat so more fibres will be recruited there aswell......the eccentric part of the movement is epsecially difficult when keeping great shape all the way down to the floor, this should be performed with perfect control....the DOMS ul get from that is insanee


----------



## hilly

jordan have u tried doing these like a rack pull but with no rack dorain deadlift style. i watched a training program and he states he doesnt believe you should go much below the knees on a deadlift as this is more glutes/hams etc. when i switched to these altho thr weight obv goes down a little they really knocked fck out of my back.

Think 2moro i may try these snatch grip deads but only coming down to just below the patella.

will keep u updated


----------



## Dig

Good luck with it all Adam 

JP- what advantages do you think snatch grip deads have over deadlifts stood on a platform?? Perhaps more upper back development?

I've debated on adding these in and will give them a go for a few weeks but will prob go for higher reps after regular deadlifts i think.

Good call though, i totally forgot about this exercise.


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> jordan have u tried doing these like a rack pull but with no rack dorain deadlift style. i watched a training program and he states he doesnt believe you should go much below the knees on a deadlift as this is more glutes/hams etc. when i switched to these altho thr weight obv goes down a little they really knocked fck out of my back.
> 
> Think 2moro i may try these snatch grip deads but only coming down to just below the patella.
> 
> will keep u updated


I think this was in the video of Dorian training Kai and Oscar?


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> jordan have u tried doing these like a rack pull but with no rack dorain deadlift style. i watched a training program and he states he doesnt believe you should go much below the knees on a deadlift as this is more glutes/hams etc. when i switched to these altho thr weight obv goes down a little they really knocked fck out of my back.
> 
> Think 2moro i may try these snatch grip deads but only coming down to just below the patella.
> 
> will keep u updated


ye iv tried them dorian style and yes i did feel them in my back- they are a slightly awkward movement but defo force a greater concentration on the eccentric as the change of direction in the movement occurs half way through the full range of movement....however with the snatch grip deads from the floor it without a doubt stresses the erectors even moree as it pulls u alot closer to the ground and it really is uch more difficult to keep ur spine in neutral....this as a result causes ur back to really be working for a much greater range of motion....try them and ul see what i mean....go heavt as poss until u cnt keep good form.


----------



## XJPX

Dig said:


> Good luck with it all Adam
> 
> JP- what advantages do you think snatch grip deads have over deadlifts stood on a platform?? Perhaps more upper back development?
> 
> I've debated on adding these in and will give them a go for a few weeks but will prob go for higher reps after regular deadlifts i think.
> 
> Good call though, i totally forgot about this exercise.


deadlifts on a platfor i like a lot aswell, they pull u closer to the ground and stress the erectors much more to keep shape....however the snatch grip stresses the lats just as much as the upper/lower back....like previously mentioned really hits the full posterior chain v well.....now if u really wanna start stressing the body do snatchgripdeadlifts on a platform  ...video example for those that not sure what im on about......






again with this emphasis bust be on form....do not let ur shoulders roll over and spine slip out oif neutral


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> ye iv tried them dorian style and yes i did feel them in my back- they are a slightly awkward movement but defo force a greater concentration on the eccentric as the change of direction in the movement occurs half way through the full range of movement....however with the snatch grip deads from the floor it without a doubt stresses the erectors even moree as it pulls u alot closer to the ground and it really is uch more difficult to keep ur spine in neutral....this as a result causes ur back to really be working for a much greater range of motion....try them and ul see what i mean....go heavt as poss until u cnt keep good form.


I think a mix of both may be very good mate. doing these as in the vid but stopping at knee caps. I will try today and see how i get on


----------



## Salias

thanks for the pointers Jordan. Will definitely give those a go. I think I will try them both like the vid and the way Hill suggest... should be fun


----------



## MXD

Just seen this best of luck mate!

btw- you have some copetition in the juniors at that show :wink:


----------



## MXD

XJPX said:


> this is a vid of the snatch grip deads i want adam doing, if anyone has read over on my thread i rant about these quite a lot, im just too ill to do them all the time as they recruit a lottt of muscles and really will add so much thickness to whole posterior chain....it is a single exercise that can totally transform a physique
> 
> and then the rackpull version of the movement,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really urge people to try these


Hell yes These are bad boy mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24

MXD said:


> btw- you have some copetition in the juniors at that show :wink:


Just seen your thread too dude - good luck.....oh and...bring it on :thumb:


----------



## Salias

healthy competition!!! Let the fun begin!!


----------



## MXD

haha AWESOME

Hows your day going ad? I just had a mint bath propper hot then fell asleep for 3 hours and woke up to find my mrs had cooked me brow rice, 2 eggs and tuna.. *sigh* what a life lol


----------



## ah24

MXD said:


> haha AWESOME
> 
> Hows your day going ad? I just had a mint bath propper hot then fell asleep for 3 hours and woke up to find my mrs had cooked me brow rice, 2 eggs and tuna.. *sigh* what a life lol


Lucky b*stard!

Unfortunately my day hasn't been so good...woken up at 1am, then 2am then 2.30am from some bird I was seeing at work. So that put me in a bad mood.

Then decided to ride the pushbike to work to get a bit of CV in and it p1ssed down on me. Now stuck here til 8.30 and it's dead.

So yeah, your day has been *much* better than mine!

Rant over


----------



## Haimer

Hi Adam nice to see you back mate!

I see you're on 4k cals currently, can you give a breakdown of the foods?


----------



## ah24

Haimer, thanks dude - good to be back properly  Will post up foods when got a little more time.

Right, if you go back to my original posts you'll see what I mean.

Majority here will understand this, but as said didn't want certain parts posted for all to see.

T dose has been dropped from today to 125. Will remain at this weekly until the prep starts.

As stated already, any Q's on this side of it please PM rather than put on open board


----------



## wannabehuge89

Hope ur getting along nicely mate, jordans guys gotta stick together haha


----------



## ah24

wannabehuge89 said:


> Hope ur getting along nicely mate, jordans guys gotta stick together haha


You know it dude.

From last set of pics looks like you've leaned out a fair bit :thumbup1:

Right now everythings going fine, however once prep's started no doubt I'll be PMing you calling Jordan all the names under the sun


----------



## wannabehuge89

Haha facebooks for that mate lol

cheers man, diets coming along fairly well, lost 3 pound last week so thats a good drop, a lot to come off if i want to nail my condition...which i do lol the cardio is w*nk though, i hate getting up in the mornins as it is. You'll see haha


----------



## ah24

Just a quick one,

Had the past week off (will be the only whole week pretty much from last Sept until after the 'hopeful' finals in Oct...so was a needed one)

Even then I couldn't completely take it off. On Wed's I decided to do a really moderate session of chest and back my 2 areas I need to bring up.

All I did was;

4x8 Snatch Grip Rack Pulls as Jordan has recommended. Really liked these, can feel it working across rear delts and lats too. Back is still iffy so on the final set where I was planning to add a little more weight I held off. Seeing the osteo tomorrow and hoping she can work some magic 

3x12 Rear Cable Flyes

4x8 Bench

3x12 Incl. Cable Flyes

Finished on 2 sets of smith machine shrugs. Was good to just get in there and keep things tickin over, didn't feel drained after wards but got a nice pump on.

Food wise I've pretty much stuck to the current diet;

120g oats

300ml milk

3 whole eggs

1scoop whey

100g oats

350ml milk

2scoops whey

2spoons PB

220g chicken breast

250g sweet potato

Pro MR (meal replacement)

cereal bar (bringing carbs up by another 20g as the shake only has around 20g carbs but 42g pro)

220g chicken breast

250g sweet potato

Any dinner (have been having some sh1tty foods like pizza, curry etc as I haven't had them in a while and want to get it out my system before the comp diet)

Before bed,

300ml milk

2scoops whey

2spoons PB

So yeah, overall a good week and my elbows feel better already 

Think Jordan may make some tweaks to the diet over the next couple of weeks and the proper pre-contest phase starts offically on the 6th June.

Weight is pretty much the same at around 13st 9lbs.


----------



## Salias

man I wish that my diet was as good as your diet is!!!! glad to hear the elbows are feeling better.


----------



## ah24

Salias said:


> *man I wish that my diet was as good as your diet is!!!!* glad to hear the elbows are feeling better.


Trust me dude, it's taken me about 2-3yrs to start eating like this. It's tough...people at work laugh and say I have a face like a smacked **** when eating my meals haha.

End of the day, you wanna compete you have to eat this way. Fuk me I wish it weren't the case though!


----------



## Salias

agreed. The only time I can eat right though is when deployed for the Army throughout the world... at home I have 6 sons and 1 daughter... gets expensive feeding them and me that way!!!! lol


----------



## Haimer

How does your body get on with that much oats/milk mate?


----------



## ah24

Haimer said:


> How does your body get on with that much oats/milk mate?


To be honest...I hate carbs...sure I won't be saying that come 4weeks time lol :lol:

I have a pretty small stomach so really struggle eating more than 50g - it's kind of embarrassing lol

So, oats and milk is a really easy way for me to get them down. Sure I'm bloated a bit after but at least I get them down compared to other carb sources 

Bit of a girl like that haha


----------



## MXD

I'm the same mate. And yep you will defo not be saying that again any time soon! LOL


----------



## Guest

ah24 said:


> To be honest...I hate carbs...sure I won't be saying that come 4weeks time lol :lol:
> 
> I have a pretty small stomach so really struggle eating more than 50g - it's kind of embarrassing lol
> 
> So, oats and milk is a really easy way for me to get them down. Sure I'm bloated a bit after but at least I get them down compared to other carb sources
> 
> Bit of a girl like that haha


Same here, oats (in a shake) are my main source as i cant eat a lot of food - im jealous of all these people that can eat loads at an all you can eat  :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

I hear you Adam i am the same in the off season i struggle to eat my oats and other quality carbs but give it a few weeks of dieting and you will forget you ever thought like that lol.


----------



## ah24

Lois_Lane said:


> I hear you Adam i am the same in the off season i struggle to eat my oats and other quality carbs but give it a few weeks of dieting and *you will forget you ever thought like that lol*.


Exactly what I'm thinking...me n my big mouth lol

I emailed over my diet with macro's to Jordan yesterday and he text today saying from next week we'll drop calories to 4000, then to 3700 and then finally depending on how I react, I'll start prep on 3500.

Which for my weight etc is a fair bit considering he started his prep on 3100 last year. There are 2 reasons for me starting that high 1) I have a pretty quick metabolism 2) the plan is to grow into the first few weeks of the diet as I keep calories high-ish plus use other bits and pieces.

Training today was cool, squatted 150 for 9, which considering I've only been back squatting about 6-7weeks I'm happy with


----------



## hilly

u boys need to try a diet. I give my right hand for a bowl of oats now with some pro powder and sultanas in.

I have 70g everyday and make it last as long as possible lmao


----------



## XJPX

Those numbers aren't set In stone adam...I jus didn't wanna drop u into a calorie deficit over night...would rather ease u down and see how ur body responds...this to me makes a lot of sense...plus doesn't allow the body to immediately react to a sudden drop it food and become more efficient at using energy as it realises its 1500 cals down from normal


----------



## ah24

Had a good workout today 

Incl. Barbell Press - 5x5

Dips (Hanging D'bell between feet) - 3x8

Flat D'bell Press - 3x8

Cable Cross-Overs 3x12-15

EZ Curls 3x8

D'bell Preachers 2x8

Loving the DY NOX Pump as really does the job, making the most of what I've got left of it before it gets dropped 

Second time I've incl. benched since my motorbike accident last year and got 110 for 6reps + 2 rest-paused - so happy with that one.

Weighed myself about an hour ago and was 13st12lbs so nearly at my mental goal of 14st. Think that would put me in a v positive mindset when I start dieting (7th June) if I can hit that. I know weight is really irrelevant but I set this goal back in Feb so hitting it will do me good mentally.

Finally...sent off application to promotor for the Brum show so it's sunk in that it's real now  Now just to hear back from him and to get my UKBFF membership sorted.

Oh...and then to buy an exercise bike for the house! Fun fun fun


----------



## Salias

do you prefer the weighted dips with the Db or a plate?? And good luck with the exercise bike!!! lol


----------



## ah24

Salias said:


> do you prefer the weighted dips with the Db or a plate?? And good luck with the exercise bike!!! lol


I prefer it with a plate, as once a dipping belt is on it sits pretty comfortably - whereas a D'bell tends to slip toward the end. But today a D'bell was right next to me and couldn't see dipping belt so just made use of the bell as I'm too lazy :lol:

Yup wish me luck, just gonna grab a cheap one, don't need one with HR sensors as I have a HR watch I use for clients so for the first time in a year will be used on myself :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24

Update; was 16 weeks out Sunday just gone

Yesterday had sh1ts all day and real bad stomach cramping...not good. Training went surprisingly well though but today felt like sh1t - had legs to do tonight so rather than chicken and sweet potato, I had chicken + 4slices pizza a colleague got ordered to gym...mentally sorted me out 

The session weren't bad, I've only been squatting and DLing for around 8weeks due to back problems. Was all fine, then tonight did a 170 squat (PB) and on 2nd rep felt it twinge a bit. Shouldn't be anything too much though. I'm seeing my osteo *every* week til the show now though so all good 

I know they can work out pricey but I just think if we're spending X amount on; gear, food, supps, gym fee's etc...surely it's worth keeping everything in check as far as spine etc is concerned?

Dropped carbs slightly last 2weeks through Jord's orders, proper prep still don't start til 7th.

Aaaaanyway, couple pics.









Got complacent with calves so going to start smashing them again.

*All* feedback wanted please.

Also, in the rear dbl bi - my triceps look cut off lol....think this is just cam angle!


----------



## Salias

pics are looking much better!!! You can truly see the definition coming out and separation. Way to go my friend!!! I especially like the pick in front of the toilet... what... huh???? lol


----------



## ah24

Salias said:


> pics are looking much better!!! You can truly see the definition coming out and separation. Way to go my friend!!! I especially like the pick in front of the toilet... what... huh???? lol


haha thanks mate. Yeah...disabled bogs at work! Because I was training legs I knew they'd end up all blurry and look crap so took one in there on my break before training!


----------



## wannabehuge89

Legs looking big mate  hope all is good


----------



## ah24

wannabehuge89 said:


> Legs looking big mate  hope all is good


Thanks mate 

Funny thing genetics aren't they as logic would say my legs would be weakest bodypart after operation on them then doing my back in etc. Just wish my chest would catch up :cursing:


----------



## willsey4

Hello mate, just seen this and subscribed. Should be at the Stars show so will show you some support.

Great legs in your side shot but keep practising your posing, especially your side chest shot. Bring your right arm back more to show your abs and obliques. Then bring your rear shoulder round more. This will make your whole body look a lot wider which gives a great illusion. Then push your legs together when bent which will then make your legs look wider and push your hams out more.

Sorry to sound critical but just forwarding on the advice that I got.

Keep up the good work, i think you will do well


----------



## ah24

willsey4 said:


> Hello mate, just seen this and subscribed. Should be at the Stars show so will show you some support.
> 
> Great legs in your side shot but keep practising your posing, especially your side chest shot. Bring your right arm back more to show your abs and obliques. Then bring your rear shoulder round more. This will make your whole body look a lot wider which gives a great illusion. Then push your legs together when bent which will then make your legs look wider and push your hams out more.
> 
> Keep up the good work, i think you will do well


Cheers mate, appreciate the tips! The hamstring one I read on a thread ages ago and have been trying to master it but it's kinda tricky - more practice and I'll nail it though 

As for the upper body alterations, never even thought of them - will have a play around in between getting next pics up (7th..start of official prep) Can imagine that making a fair difference!



willsey4 said:


> *Sorry to sound critical but just forwarding on the advice that I got*.


Don't be silly dude - it's these tips I *need. *I know some people like to have smoke blown up their ass and a bit of an ego stroke but it's really not why I'm doing it - I want my flaws picked out...So long as it's followed by a constructive solution 

Thanks for taking the time to check the thread out and reply :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

ah24 said:


> Don't be silly dude - it's these tips I *need. *I know some people like to have smoke blown up their ass and a bit of an ego stroke but it's really not why I'm doing it - I want my flaws picked out...So long as it's followed by a constructive solution


Thats really good to hear mate, I hate the "blow smoke up my a55" threads,

pretty pointless imo

Will be following hoping to learn stuff myself:thumbup1:

:beer:


----------



## willsey4

ah24 said:


> Cheers mate, appreciate the tips! The hamstring one I read on a thread ages ago and have been trying to master it but it's kinda tricky - more practice and I'll nail it though
> 
> As for the upper body alterations, never even thought of them - will have a play around in between getting next pics up (7th..start of official prep) Can imagine that making a fair difference!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to check the thread out and reply :thumbup1:


Heres a good example of Aaron from last year, im sure he wont mind me showing you.

Look at the way he pushed his hamstring out with his rear leg to create the swoop and then shows off the calf.

Top hal his front elbow is back showing off his condition and his obliques. His rear shoulder is coming round to push his outer chest up, showing the strirations and then making him look wider.


----------



## willsey4

Another pointer is when doing the rear double bi turn your head to either side as this tightens up your traps and makes them look bigger.


----------



## ah24

Thanks mate, all taken on board! Will give these ago after training tomorrow


----------



## ah24

Real quick update, just on bodyweight.

Aim was 14st by time prep starts.

Got to work today, weighed myself and was 13st 13lbs.

Almost there!


----------



## Salias

keep hitting it hard my friend!!


----------



## wannabehuge89

good to hear its going well mate, when do u start prep?


----------



## XJPX

well dun Ad, despite ur food being dropped scales are still going in the right direction, we will make sure this happens for as long as ur prep as poss


----------



## Lois_Lane

Hope the docs sorted you out mate.....

A plastic trophy is not worth serious health problems.


----------



## defdaz

Good luck with this Adam, I'll be at the same show so will share your pain! 

1lb to go to the magic 14 stone mark lol, good work. Keep pounding those weights mate. With Jordan helping you I'm sure you'll be on that stage in great condition. :thumb:


----------



## ah24

Thanks guys,

James, prep was meant to start on 7th but me being a dumbass mis-calculated, it actually starts 14th. So, 13 days left of freedom 

Con, cheers dude - saw Doc's today, looking better than I thought. Going back in 4 weeks for a check up though.

Thanks Daz! Yup so far Jordan's steered me in the right direction  Chest is starting to fill out, upper back still a weakness but these things don't change over night. Fingers crossed for some decent conditioning


----------



## ah24

Just a quick update.

As I mentioned in post 1, I've had back problems for some time. Always right side of back just super tight. Improved a sh1t load in the last 8weeks.

Twisted in bed awkwardly 2 days ago and had a sharp stabbing pain in left hand side, could barely walk. First time my back has ever felt like this. Took the past 2 days off work.

Went to see Hannah my usual Osteo who I see weekly for general work.

Put her hands on my back and straight away today just said 'sh1t, this feels kind of messy'

She thinks it could be disc related. She did some really light tissue manipulation. But wants me to see her on Tues where we'll see after the inflammation has gone down.

Fingers crossed 

She know's how much this comp means to me so texts me fairly regularly to get updates etc and she really is sh1t hot at what she does. Either way, we'll work around it - I'm like a mad man posessed for September 19th. No way on Earth I'm going to miss it.

Just funny isn't it, squats, deads etc no problems. Twist in bed and it's buggered.

If anyone has ANY kind of injuries - not just back related - and lives around W.Sussex area I'd recommend her all day long! So feel free to PM for details 

Although I've been off work, diet is still pretty much bang on, and just doing my best to train around it.

Torn chest, broken legs, pins and plates, possible disc problems....all part of the fun hey - would be boring otherwise


----------



## Salias

man that sucks brother. I hope it turns out not to be serious!


----------



## ah24

Salias said:


> man that sucks brother. I hope it turns out not to be serious!


Thanks dude!

Back still felt sh1t this morning. Trained shoulders and triceps this afternoon and was a bit nervous tbh but somehow halfway through the session ALL pain in my back disappeared.

And so far seems pretty good. Not 100% but big improvement - Osteo is happy and says that should rule out disc! Still seeing her on Tues so will post verdict then.

Training sesh was real good - massive pump :thumb:

Shoulder Press Machine 5x5

Tri Dip Machine (Narrow Grip) 3x around 10ish

D'Bell Shoulder Presses 4x 8-10

CGBP - 3x around 6-8reps...went fairly heavy

Lat raises 3 x 8-10

Cable pushdowns, 3 heavy sets then 1 drop set

Felt pretty full after


----------



## Rachel-P

youll be awsooooooooooome! even better now im cheerleading for ya  haha xxxx


----------



## ah24

Rachel-P said:


> youll be awsooooooooooome! even better now im cheerleading for ya  haha xxxx


Cheer the loudest and you get donuts and cheesecake and jelly tots after you kick ass at the finals :lol:

Now THERE'S motivation! x


----------



## Rachel-P

lol its a date! we will smash it up together baybeeee  xxxx


----------



## Rachel-P

smash it up today hun  keep smiling always  xxx


----------



## Salias

good news on the back bro!!!!


----------



## Jacko89

Good news on the back mate, lets hope it stays this way for the rest of the prep.


----------



## ah24

Fingers crossed man, Osteo has said to take the whole weekend off, got 2 twinges in bed last night but nothing serious.

So yeah, hopefully just had something out of place as a one off and all sorted now


----------



## ah24

Ok sooo,

Trained with Kate from here today (Baby Yo Yo)

Was a good session - v impressed with her shape, she works pretty damn hard too!

My opinion is, so long as she sorts out her tw*t of a manager at work - she should compete at the tail end of this year. Maybe the Stars of tomorrow show in Oct, then spend next year sorting out certain areas and assuming she's qualified through the stars, hit the Finals Oct '11.

Session was;

Bench - 5x5

Dips - 3x8 ish (was impressed with her on these!)

Incl D'bell press - 3x8 (Kate did 8/7/7 with the 16s, having benched 50kilos earlier on)

Cable flyes (incl drop set)

Then onto biceps.

Productive work out 

Went through some corrective exercise bits with her too, and have given her a few bits to help sort her LPHC and knees out...she has an anterior pelvic tilt + knees adduct and internally rotate plus a slight hip shift to her left.

She should be in pain tomorrow!

Onto me, not a great deal to update, prep starts in 6days - training with someone Thurs so will get final set of pre diet pics up then.

Hope everyones good!


----------



## wannabehuge89

Good luck mate, enjoy the last few days! Wish i'd had a cheat meal the day before mine started lol


----------



## ah24

wannabehuge89 said:


> Good luck mate, enjoy the last few days! Wish i'd had a cheat meal the day before mine started lol


Cheers man!

Don't you worry - I'll be having a mini blow out before it starts :thumb:


----------



## wannabehuge89

Good call mate


----------



## BabyYoYo

Thanks again Adam, was a really productive session, picked up some really useful ideas and am looking foward to incorporating them into my workouts  love it!

I will let you know about the pain thing too! :lol:

x


----------



## Rekless

Following. Sounds like your doing well!


----------



## BabyYoYo

And you made 120 bench look sooooooo easy!!!! Unreal man x


----------



## DB

SOunds good Adam, didn't get a chance to catch up with u this year at the shows unfortunately!

will try and make it to b'ham show!

Yoyo! Do the stars! I can watch u and BC fighting back stage about who looks the best


----------



## BabyYoYo

DB said:


> SOunds good Adam, didn't get a chance to catch up with u this year at the shows unfortunately!
> 
> will try and make it to b'ham show!
> 
> Yoyo! Do the stars! I can watch u and BC fighting back stage about who looks the best


LOL nah... I personally don't think I'm ready, need some more size and definition yet... plus need to find someone to prep me. Maybe think about it over the next month 

Briar would kick my a$$!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ah24

DB said:


> SOunds good Adam, didn't get a chance to catch up with u this year at the shows unfortunately!
> 
> will try and make it to b'ham show!
> 
> Yoyo! Do the stars! I can watch u and BC fighting back stage about who looks the best


Cheers Baz!

Yeah would be good to catch up if you go to B'ham....if not sure I'll catch you at finals...except this time I'm not 11.5st wet haha

Hopefully Jamie does the B'ham too


----------



## DB

yeah i'm defo at th eukbff finals mate, hotel booked i'm in the premier inn, they have a deal on at the mo, 86 for fri&sat night, good enough for me!!

Jamie is in greece at the moment and not quite sure what show yet but culd be brummie,

Birmingham is [email protected] and they all sound like dribblers so hopefully he competes somewhere else  (looking forward to the replys for that one  )


----------



## MissBC

BabyYoYo said:


> Briar would kick my a$$!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


im a nice girl really i am, i wouldnt hurt you yo yo :lol: :lol:


----------



## Salias

lol feel the love!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Salias said:


> lol feel the love!!!


PMSL just what I was thinking! :laugh:


----------



## Rachel-P

keep smashin it up hun  1st place will be urs  xxx


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hahaha not really got major DOMS yet adam! Can feel it in anterior delts and abs! Knew it!!! Planks = pain!!!! :lol:

Roll on next session!

xx


----------



## ah24

BabyYoYo said:


> Hahaha not really got major DOMS yet adam! Can feel it in anterior delts and abs! Knew it!!! Planks = pain!!!! :lol:
> 
> Roll on next session!
> 
> xx


Wait til later tonight / tomorrow - should kick in then 

Glad the plank did the job though!

My chest is pretty fried

:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

All looks gd pal, will hav diet sorted for mon later....looking forward to getting started. Can get urself down to brighton in a cuple weeks aswell n I can see u in person. I'm feeling real gd about how ur gonna do


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> All looks gd pal, will hav diet sorted for mon later....looking forward to getting started. Can get urself down to brighton in a cuple weeks aswell n I can see u in person. I'm feeling real gd about how ur gonna do


Cheers Jord, nice confidence boost 

Off whole day 2mz so will email you over the bits in spreadsheet again.

----

Today was rest day today, just had work until gone 10pm. Had a fairly easy shift, only did 2 usual clients then put Kate through her paces with some legs. Made a few tweaks to her squats which I think for now will benefit her until her hip flexors loosen off.

I know this log is about my prep but it's nice for me to break it up with helping other clients and keeps me on my toes. Seeing as Kate is a member on here, makes sense to whack some updates in here incase anyone has Q's about the corrective exercise side of things as opposed to just the dieting aspect.

Over-cooked one of my chicken meals, usually I'd just force it down anyway but due to a 14week diet starting in 5 days time I thought I'd have a semi treat, the meal was due to be 220g chicken and 220g sweet potato.

Instead I had jacket pot (white) with some beans and had a shake instead to bump up protein. Hardly a blow out lol but put a smile on my face as soon as I compared that to how the next 14weeks will be! Best get it out my system now.

Also, have dropped a few lb, and actually an inch off waist. Since Jordans tidied a few things up I've responded well as chest appears thicker but this last week I've got a little tighter too. Quite nice to be going into the prep with a bit of momentum 

Hopefully pics up tomorrow to show where I'm at before prep starts.

:rockon:


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Cheers Jord, nice confidence boost
> 
> Off whole day 2mz so will email you over the bits in spreadsheet again.
> 
> ----
> 
> Today was rest day today, just had work until gone 10pm. Had a fairly easy shift, only did 2 usual clients then put Kate through her paces with some legs. Made a few tweaks to her squats which I think for now will benefit her until her hip flexors loosen off.
> 
> I know this log is about my prep but it's nice for me to break it up with helping other clients and keeps me on my toes. Seeing as Kate is a member on here, makes sense to whack some updates in here incase anyone has Q's about the corrective exercise side of things as opposed to just the dieting aspect.
> 
> Over-cooked one of my chicken meals, usually I'd just force it down anyway but due to a 14week diet starting in 5 days time I thought I'd have a semi treat, the meal was due to be 220g chicken and 220g sweet potato.
> 
> *Instead I had jacket pot (white) with some beans and had a shake instead to bump up protein. Hardly a blow out lol but put a smile on my face as soon as I compared that to how the next 14weeks will be! Best get it out my system now.*
> 
> Also, have dropped a few lb, and actually an inch off waist. Since Jordans tidied a few things up I've responded well as chest appears thicker but this last week I've got a little tighter too. Quite nice to be going into the prep with a bit of momentum
> 
> Hopefully pics up tomorrow to show where I'm at before prep starts.
> 
> :rockon:


dnt worry buddy what u r eating now is hopefulli what we will have u eating pretty much throughout the whole prep  , so food will b plentifull and nice x


----------



## Salias

looking forward to the picks brotha!!!


----------



## ah24

Took a few pics after shoulders and tri's but to be honest not much visible diff compared to last set (only done a couple weeks ago so a no brainer really)

Will just upload the first pic to DL off phone then will do a set of pics 3weeks into diet


----------



## Kezz

nice one mate, good luck


----------



## wannabehuge89

looking leaner in the face already mate  bring on the prep!!


----------



## XJPX

pics look gd matey, is a nice starting point


----------



## LittleChris

Delts looking good in that picture. Good read so far, will be following your journey


----------



## ah24

Cheers guys 

Thanks Chris, I'm trying to make it as interesting as poss so it doesn't just become like an average journal. Hence the bits about leg op, Kate's training, motorbike accident etc.

Got all meds sorted for Mon, all diet foods in just waiting to find out quanities etc then I'm ready to rock come 3 days time.

99 day's out today btw as a tw*t at work reminded me at 2am this morning through text!


----------



## LittleChris

Well it certainly works, whether you will have the energy to be so lucid in your updates in a few weeks time we shall see :lol: Seem to know your stuff as a PT as well. Have you managed to make it profitable as I was always under the impression it was quite difficult to make a good amount of money from?


----------



## ah24

LittleChris said:


> Well it certainly works, whether you will have the energy to be so lucid in your updates in a few weeks time we shall see :lol: Seem to know your stuff as a PT as well. Have you managed to make it profitable as I was always under the impression it was quite difficult to make a good amount of money from?


If I'm totally honest - no.

I make enough for me, but, there's prob about 10 PT's at my gym. Truthfully speaking only 2 of us have a regular client base. And that's only because we have a niche.

Paul has set up his own company known as The Boxfit Academy so obv being boxercise related its fun and different.

I have the BBing + corrective exercise side of things - which again, is different. All the time you can offer something different you'll have the potential to earn more as 90% of other trainers look average and train everyone using average gym machine routines.

The problem is, to earn a decent living from it you have to stupid hours which I'm not prepared to do for the money. E.g to earn 24k a year as a PT anywhere except London is pretty rare (IMO of course, cue a load of ppl saying they do)....unless working silly hours of course

I love doing the job and it see's me by at the moment but there's no way I could ever own my own house or have kids etc on the wages.

Because of this I'm now hoping to start a 5year degree in Osteopathy! Was going to mention that in here at some point haha..it would go perfect alongside PT and a MUCH higher potential to earn more.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## wannabehuge89

Well you've got a client here mate, everything is mashed! lol


----------



## ah24

*Comp Prep has officially started. 97 days to go * 

Made a discovery this morn....I fkin hate cardio....ESPECIALLY fasted.

Usually my first meal feels me up to point I feel slightly bloated...I've just eaten it and could eat the whole thing over again lmao. Starving!

In middle of cooking foods n getting stuff ready for clients later so post will be a bit rushed.

Basically Jordan has actually added a little to the diet to get me starting. My breakdown is roughly;

Cals: 3600

Pro 340

Carbs: 360

Fats: 85

Started T3 @ 12.5mcg and clen @ 20mcg today too..Never used these before so looking forward to that.

Wish me luck


----------



## BabyYoYo

ah24 said:


> *Comp Prep has officially started. 97 days to go *
> 
> Made a discovery this morn....I fkin hate cardio....ESPECIALLY fasted.
> 
> Usually my first meal feels me up to point I feel slightly bloated...I've just eaten it and could eat the whole thing over again lmao. Starving!
> 
> In middle of cooking foods n getting stuff ready for clients later so post will be a bit rushed.
> 
> Basically Jordan has actually added a little to the diet to get me starting. My breakdown is roughly;
> 
> Cals: 3600
> 
> Pro 340
> 
> Carbs: 360
> 
> Fats: 85
> 
> Started T3 @ 12.5mcg and clen @ 20mcg today too..Never used these before so looking forward to that.
> 
> Wish me luck


Woooooo! :bounce:

You don't need luck! You were bang on it until I mentioned McDonalds :rolleye:

Hahah! Good luck buddy! Shame you're not closer you know, could do am cardio together! I love it!

p.s my right hamstring still hurts... just couldn't feel it last time I saw you because both hurt from Yoga! :cursing:

Your turn at my gym next!



EDIT: Incase anyone (particularly someone who is viewing this board under someone elses log in :whistling: ) this is merely a message of encouragement. Nothing wrong with encouraging someone who has gone out of their way to help you out


----------



## ah24

BabyYoYo said:


> Woooooo! :bounce:
> 
> You don't need luck! You were bang on it until I mentioned McDonalds :rolleye:
> 
> Hahah! Good luck buddy! Shame you're not closer you know, could do am cardio together! I love it!
> 
> p.s my right hamstring still hurts... just couldn't feel it last time I saw you because both hurt from Yoga! :cursing:
> 
> Your turn at my gym next!


haha the mention of McDonalds made me weak at the knee's but I prevailed...just!

The combo of the am cardio, T3 + clen has deffo made a diff. Really hungry within about 40mins of meals. Still, just have to grow a pair and get on with it 

Will take a look at that hamstring when I see ya next, no problemo all shall be fine 

Nightmare with my shifts constantly being til 10pm at mo but we'll sort something out and hit shoulders/tri's. My fav day - so good luck :thumb:

How's the diet been today for you? I've just finished a client and now eating..........chicken and sweet potato


----------



## BabyYoYo

ah24 said:


> haha the mention of McDonalds made me weak at the knee's but I prevailed...just!
> 
> The combo of the am cardio, T3 + clen has deffo made a diff. Really hungry within about 40mins of meals. Still, just have to grow a pair and get on with it
> 
> Will take a look at that hamstring when I see ya next, no problemo all shall be fine
> 
> Nightmare with my shifts constantly being til 10pm at mo but we'll sort something out and hit shoulders/tri's. My fav day - so good luck :thumb:
> 
> How's the diet been today for you? I've just finished a client and now eating..........chicken and sweet potato


LOL! Ahem - diet? Ummmm apart from my slip up last night and this morning it has been fine, just finished 100g steak, 75g sweet potato and 50g peas! :cool2: Yummmmmy!


----------



## Magic Torch

Hey mate, Brum might well be a shout for me now, it looks good date wise and I know of at least one really good guy in my class, and I kinda want to do a decent qualifier as to make sure I am competitive and not just an 'also ran'. We will see! Not on here too much anymore but should update my FB when my prep starts next month!

Looking good tho buddy


----------



## ah24

Cheers J, hope the holiday was all good 

Will look out for the FB updates to keep track and help keep myself motivated!

Hope all goes well leading upto it dude


----------



## 3752

Adam what you weighing now?


----------



## XJPX

paul he got upto 14 stone just befor the start of prep

all looks gd mate, and all going well we shud b able to keep tht food in there nice and high for a long while  ...


----------



## ah24

I managed to hit 13st 13lbs (so close to that 14st Jordan and I set) about 2 weeks ago. Since then I've tightened up really bloody quickly.

I weighed myself today on same scales at gym I always use and was about 13st 7lbs. Panicked so did a few measurements lol and arms are identical, chest is the same but waist is down by 1.2".

Also saw a client today who's been away for about 4weeks and first thing he said was my face looks leaner. I'm now hungry all the time so think metabolism is pretty high.

Of course a lot of it is in my head at the moment as "it's started" but, the weight and measurements are a pretty good hint things are going in the right direction?

Jordan, also I was wary about us adding the cals in slightly but deffo done the job, and the pineapple has helped with the old bubble guts haha so cheers for that 

EDIT: Just before anyone thinks I'm deluded, I know the majority is water! Just didn't think it'd drop this quick. Just wanted to get that in before people thought I shifted around 1/2stone in 2weeks of adipose tissue. Sadly not the case lol


----------



## XJPX

well it was the plan to taper food down and see how u reacted and from tht was clear to see u cud handle a bit more food and am glad ur hungry yet still....

work hard with the weights now the ass are back into play, dnt hold bk every session counts x


----------



## 3752

that is a good weight Adam....can i ask Jordan why so high amount of protein? 1.8g per lb seems alot for Adam's size just curious how you came to that figure??


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> that is a good weight Adam....can i ask Jordan why so high amount of protein? 1.8g per lb seems alot for Adam's size just curious how you came to that figure??


its because what he was previously on in his diet mate, i agree is a high figure and i would of prefered to of had that figure slightly lower and the excess cals to of come from fats and carbs, but i didnt want to bring it down and this cause a shock to the body with the intro of cardio and fat burners, also it being high coupled with the reintroduction of ass and reali pushing the weights hard for the first 4 weeks we will see if we can grow some more lean tissue.

dantes DC diet is a big advocate of that and beleives protien intake in the 400-500gram range


----------



## chrisj22

How long are you doing cardio for mate, and how many days per week?

Good luck BTW!


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> its because what he was previously on in his diet mate, i agree is a high figure and i would of prefered to of had that figure slightly lower and the excess cals to of come from fats and carbs, but i didnt want to bring it down and this cause a shock to the body with the intro of cardio and fat burners, also it being high coupled with the reintroduction of ass and reali pushing the weights hard for the first 4 weeks we will see if we can grow some more lean tissue.
> 
> dantes DC diet is a big advocate of that and beleives protien intake in the 400-500gram range


thats fair enough mate just wondered.....i know all about dantes methods and they certainly work....


----------



## ah24

chrisj22 said:


> How long are you doing cardio for mate, and how many days per week?
> 
> Good luck BTW!


Cheers Chris! Hope your trainings going well dude, don't see you post as much anymore?

At mo it's just 20mins pre-breakkie @ HR of 130 6 days a week. Every Sunday is a rest day..for now lol

I've been doing jog/walk but I've been in agony with my legs (mainly shin splints, presumably from leg op) so from tomorrow I'm going to use pushbike instead.

First time I've done cardio in MONTHS. Strangely I wake up looking forward to it, first 3mins are sh1t and then actually I've found it quite enjoyable outside with my iPod in....think it'll be a diff story when weather goes sh1tty lol

Speaking of legs...considering the whole operation sh1t you'd think they'd be my worst part but I think they're actually going to be strongest body part come comp day. If only my chest/back would be in proportion :cursing:


----------



## chrisj22

Legs are looking really good mate!

I'm always on here reading, only post in certain threads as 99% of them are about bullsh1t aren't they.

Like you, I hadn't do cardio for months and months, but I've been hitting it hard the past week or so and I really like it now.

Keep digging mate and I'll be reading all the time.


----------



## wannabehuge89

Those are a large set of quads my friend lol bit of motivation for me to push the squats haha


----------



## ah24

wannabehuge89 said:


> Those are a large set of quads my friend lol bit of motivation for me to push the squats haha


Funny thing is, you put a few pics up about 4-5weeks ago and I remember seeing the seperation in yours so since then have thought best smash em harder to drive some detail in 

At least we're keeping each other on track sub-consciously ehhh


----------



## wannabehuge89

thats what its all about mate


----------



## BabyYoYo

ah24 said:


> Funny thing is, you put a few pics up about 4-5weeks ago and I remember seeing the seperation in yours so since then have thought best smash em harder to drive some detail in
> 
> At least we're keeping each other on track sub-consciously ehhh


Separation :whistling: :whistling: that sounds familiar!

Hahah

Won't tell ya what I'm having for tea tonight, but it's all part of the masterplan!

:innocent:

x


----------



## ah24

BabyYoYo said:


> Separation :whistling: :whistling: that sounds familiar!
> 
> Hahah
> 
> Won't tell ya what I'm having for tea tonight, but it's all part of the masterplan!
> 
> :innocent:
> 
> x


Ohhh yes it does indeed sound familiar! :thumb:

No please don't tell me what you had for dinner, I've already had the sales girls from work bragging about the fact they're eating out tonight :cursing:

You'll have to run this master plan by me! If it consists of good tasting, crap food - I'm in  xx


----------



## MXD

Hows it going ad? On track mate? forgive me for not reading above lol x


----------



## ah24

MXD said:


> Hows it going ad? On track mate? forgive me for not reading above lol x


All good mate..diet started Monday..tougher than I thought. Just missing little things really. Got in from work the last night and my parents had had friends over, so I get in kitchen and there's half a bowl of doritos and pringles out.

Usually would snack on a few but obv not now, then I turn round and there's ONE cream cake left out of a pack of 4. Again, I would usually shove that down too.

So yeah..little things like that which are tough lol


----------



## MXD

lol yep indeed they are! You'll get a handle on it though bro. you allways do in the end


----------



## MXD

What class are you going for again mate? x


----------



## ah24

Juniors category dude  Think I'm eligable next year too according to lady on phone at UKBFF. So this year is being used more for the experience and rebound, then next year I'll make my mark


----------



## MXD

MO-FO! How old are you!?


----------



## ah24

20


----------



## Haimer

Looks like it's going well mate, looks like a good starting point too!

When's your birthday? Just wondering wether I'd be eligible to compete in 2012!


----------



## ah24

March dude...

Happy as a pig in sh1t today!

Been on sweet potato mash for last 2months or so, twice a day every day. Last night I was gagging as I was eating it lol. Text Jord and now switched to brown rice (just adjusted so macros fit)

Fuk my life. In such a better mood haha. Funny how simple things can please you 

Trained back for first time in 3 weeks. Didn't do deads but smashed everything else, really good workout. Massive pump by the end of it so left session in a good mood as was a bit wary going in. Didn't have any tweaks in my back at all. Will go back to the snatch grip rack pulls next week but will put at end of workout and just do a plate a side for higher reps I think


----------



## BabyYoYo

ah24 said:


> March dude...
> 
> Happy as a pig in sh1t today!
> 
> Been on sweet potato mash for last 2months or so, twice a day every day. Last night I was gagging as I was eating it lol. Text Jord and now switched to brown rice (just adjusted so macros fit)
> 
> Fuk my life. In such a better mood haha. Funny how simple things can please you
> 
> Trained back for first time in 3 weeks. Didn't do deads but smashed everything else, really good workout. Massive pump by the end of it so left session in a good mood as was a bit wary going in. Didn't have any tweaks in my back at all. Will go back to the snatch grip rack pulls next week but will put at end of workout and just do a plate a side for higher reps I think


 :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:

Yay for back workout

and for my leg smash too!


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> March dude...
> 
> Happy as a pig in sh1t today!
> 
> Been on sweet potato mash for last 2months or so, twice a day every day. Last night I was gagging as I was eating it lol. Text Jord and now switched to brown rice (just adjusted so macros fit)
> 
> Fuk my life. In such a better mood haha. Funny how simple things can please you
> 
> Trained back for first time in 3 weeks. Didn't do deads but smashed everything else, really good workout. Massive pump by the end of it so left session in a good mood as was a bit wary going in. Didn't have any tweaks in my back at all. Will go back to the snatch grip rack pulls next week but will put at end of workout and just do a plate a side for higher reps I think


gd news on the back......take it easy on the pulls...


----------



## Jimmy1

ah24 said:


>


ok....i know these changing rooms very very very well


----------



## ah24

Jimmy, as you know - it was actually you that first suggested Forest Gym to me like 4yrs ago when I was about 9.5st lol. And my first time down there I met Paul.S who took a look at me and said I had a good few years of bulking to do before even entertaining the idea of a show lol....and now here I am 

Training today was good, trained at the Olympos gym in Haywards Heath with Kate.

Strength was good. They have Technogym equipment there which I hate though, so on shoulder press added 2x 10kilo dumbells plus full stack. Usually hang plates off handles but they wouldn't fit!

Then did closed grip bench, 60kg warm up set then 3 working sets of 100. Between 8 and 10 reps.

D'bell shoulder presses used 40's. Then onto dips, lat raises and tri pushdown superset.

Overall happy with the session


----------



## MissBC

ah24 said:


> Jimmy, as you know - it was actually you that first suggested Forest Gym to me like 4yrs ago when I was about 9.5st lol. And my first time down there I met Paul.S who took a look at me and said I had a good few years of bulking to do before even entertaining the idea of a show lol....and now here I am
> 
> *Training today was good, trained at the Olympos gym in Haywards Heath with Kate.*
> 
> Strength was good. They have Technogym equipment there which I hate though, so on shoulder press added 2x 10kilo dumbells plus full stack. Usually hang plates off handles but they wouldn't fit!
> 
> Then did closed grip bench, 60kg warm up set then 3 working sets of 100. Between 8 and 10 reps.
> 
> D'bell shoulder presses used 40's. Then onto dips, lat raises and tri pushdown superset.
> 
> Overall happy with the session


eeekkkk WRT will be jealous!

Looking good for your first show!!


----------



## WRT

MissBC said:


> *eeekkkk WRT will be jealous!*
> 
> Looking good for your first show!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck with your prep mate


----------



## ah24

MissBC said:


> *eeekkkk WRT will be jealous!*


Don't blame him, the gym even has a seperate free weights room with D'bells upto 60kilos! Kate's alright too I suppose :lol:

Cheers guys


----------



## BabyYoYo

ah24 said:


> Jimmy, as you know - it was actually you that first suggested Forest Gym to me like 4yrs ago when I was about 9.5st lol. And my first time down there I met Paul.S who took a look at me and said I had a good few years of bulking to do before even entertaining the idea of a show lol....and now here I am
> 
> Training today was good, trained at the Olympos gym in Haywards Heath with Kate.
> 
> Strength was good. They have Technogym equipment there which I hate though, so on shoulder press added 2x 10kilo dumbells plus full stack. Usually hang plates off handles but they wouldn't fit!
> 
> Then did closed grip bench, 60kg warm up set then 3 working sets of 100. Between 8 and 10 reps.
> 
> D'bell shoulder presses used 40's. Then onto dips, lat raises and tri pushdown superset.
> 
> Overall happy with the session


Enjoyed today Adam, lifted more than ever for shoulders! They don't feel too fried either which is nice  Glad to feel that I'm making progress! :bounce: Will try and dig out a comparison pic and see if I can post it side by side 



MissBC said:


> eeekkkk WRT will be jealous!
> 
> Looking good for your first show!!


 



ah24 said:


> Don't blame him, the gym even has a seperate free weights room with D'bells upto 60kilos! Kate's alright too I suppose :lol:
> 
> Cheers guys


I'm alright - even if I was boring you with talk of pretty dresses and how I'm wayyyyyyyy more vascular than you are! :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Hahah oh and I've just had KFC for tea


----------



## XJPX

well done on the session mate and for a solid first week, let me kno weight tmo morn x


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

ah24 said:


> Don't blame him, the gym even has a seperate free weights room with D'bells upto 60kilos! Kate's alright too I suppose :lol:
> 
> Cheers guys


LOL i train at Olympos Burgess hill just down the road and their d`bells go up to 32kg...try that. Oh and they dont have a squat rack.


----------



## ah24

Deffo making progress mofo! You worked v hard today so all good  Stronger than you thought heeey.

hahaha oooh yes the dresses you were mentioning, how could I forget those?! More vascular than me? Looking forward to more leg press into walking lunge supersets are we?!  I'll make you pay for that 

(Though I have to admit...she prob is!)

KFC....f*ck right off!!!! :laugh:


----------



## ah24

Cheers Jord!

As I said to you yesterday, since switching the potato for brown rice I've found it 10x easier. Yesterday and today haven't even thought about cheating at all really...except Kate mentioning steak n chips lol

Will txt u 2mz dude


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Cheers Jord!
> 
> As I said to you yesterday, since switching the potato for brown rice I've found it 10x easier. Yesterday and today haven't even thought about cheating at all really...except Kate mentioning steak n chips lol
> 
> Will txt u 2mz dude


u never kno i may let u have steak and chips tmo night :tongue:


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> u never kno i may let u have steak and chips tmo night :tongue:


Best hope them fkin scales say what you want then haha.

If they do say what you're looking for, replace the drumstick for steak in peppercorn sauce and this will be me;



BRING IT ON :lol:


----------



## chrisj22

Now Adam, that's fcukin bangout! :cursing:

I specifically told you not to post that pic of me on the forum!!! :cursing:

You said as we live so far away from each other and couldn't always hear my voice, that a picture would put you at ease so that you could rub yourself senseless where you wee!

:lol:


----------



## ah24

chrisj22 said:


> Now Adam, that's fcukin bangout! :cursing:
> 
> I specifically told you not to post that pic of me on the forum!!! :cursing:
> 
> You said as we live so far away from each other and couldn't always hear my voice, that a picture would put you at ease so that you could rub yourself senseless where you wee!
> 
> :lol:


hahaha sorry sweetcheeks, I just can't keep you to myself

I want the rest of the forum to see how lucky I am :whistling:

Adam's the name, chubby chasing's the game


----------



## chrisj22

You are a lucky bastard, that's for sure.

No fcuker else gets these titties for free.

Yeah, fair enough, I've got a *tiny* bit of fat to shift, but it's only a quick 10-12 week diet to be stage ready...

I just hope I don't start getting loads of PM's asking me for a shag. But don't worry, I won't say I told you so...

Jealousy's a horrible thing.


----------



## ah24

chrisj22 said:


> I just hope I don't start getting loads of PM's asking me for a shag. But don't worry, I won't say I told you so...


Chris, this *isn't* an 'open' relationship. You've been warned.


----------



## chrisj22

ah24 said:


> Chris, this *isn't* an 'open' relationship. You've been warned.


ok, ok.

xxx

:lol:


----------



## defdaz

Training's going well dude by the look of it, energy still high on the diet is it? With Jordan on your side you are going to be peeled come comp day. Glad I'm an old fecker now... :lol:


----------



## ah24

defdaz said:


> Training's going well dude by the look of it, energy still high on the diet is it? With Jordan on your side you are going to be peeled come comp day. Glad I'm an old fecker now... :lol:


Yes mate, everythings going to plan so far  as for energy levels at mo its too early to tell really but I remember reading one of Baz' posts saying he just doesn't think about it - and that's my mindset with a lot of things. If I start telling myself 'I'm dieting, I'm prepping for comp I'm going to feel sh1t'. Then naturally I would do! Sooo I'm just going to put it to back of mind and do what Jord says.

However, ask me this at 2-3weeks out and see if I post same response


----------



## ah24

*13Weeks out today*

So, today I'm 13weeks out, and obv it's a Sunday...which at the moment in my prep means......no cardio 

Got up slightly later today and had my eggs, oats & protein about 30mins ago. Weight is down by 1lb since Wed. Have text Jordan so just waiting for his reply later on to see what changes we'll make for the next 7 days.


----------



## WRT

No cardio? Lucky you, went for a run this morning and got dog/horse sh1t all over my trainers:cursing: :lol:


----------



## ah24

haha that sucks! I've been doing it on my pushbike and yesterday managed to nearly totally wipe out a 70yr old woman who was being walked by her dog. Then, ended up stuck going uphill on a main road I haven't been on before....me and bikes are sh1t at the best of times...target HR = 130....looked down at my monitor and it was 154 haha! Fkin sh1t myself! Had a few near misses n won't be using that route again


----------



## XJPX

enjoy ur food tonit, well deserved after first week....nice clean refeed of steak a few home made chips and fruit  ......will text u later about changes for next week x


----------



## ah24

Cheers dude..looking forward to the steak already 

Cool, phones on as always  Take it easy dude


----------



## ah24

Just had cheat meal...was fkin awesome.

That's me mentally set for this week  Bring it on.

Also, just got text from Jord - CV to stay same for now. Clen upto 40mcg and T3 upto 25mcg.

Have a good week guys!


----------



## ah24

So, back on it today - 20mins on bike this morn - avg HR came out at 131bpm so pretty much spot on.

Had my meals etc then trained chest + bi's..another V good session  love it when you get consistently good workouts.

Trained pretty hard as usual and puked a little in my mouth 3/4 way through 

Just started shift at work now, next meal is; 220g chicken and 125g brown rice. Stuck here til 10 which sucks though!


----------



## ah24

Another 1lb loss since Sunday..

Feeling really crap today - no energy. Off to work in a sec and there til 10pm 

Off tomorrow though...would say I have a lie in..but..pre-breakfast cardio has fuked that idea up haha


----------



## XJPX

Suck it pal, ur gonna hav up and down days....jus b happy tht ur on track and everythin so far is working nicely  x


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> Suck it pal, ur gonna hav up and down days....jus b happy tht ur on track and everythin so far is working nicely  x


Don't you worry dude, I know good n bad days are going to happen 

Feel better already as bosses let me go sit out n watch the footy game n off the gym floor for 90mins :thumbup1:

Meal wise just had; 80g Oats, 2scoops whey, 2spoons PB & 50g pineapple.


----------



## ah24

Not a good morning today!

Day off work except for one client at 10.30am - so thought I'd have a mini lie in, then get to gym to do pre-breakkie cardio, have my eggs/oats/whey after, use gym showers then straight onto client.

Did it go to plan? Did it fkin bollox, motorbike ran out of petrol 10mins from my house..so decided to push it to petrol station 15mins away - not easy when its hot outside and I'm in motorbike gear, starving bloody hungry AND 2 days after legs! Nightmare!

Anyway, get to petrol station - fill my bike to brim and come to about £13, pay on card and as I'm leaving the nob tells my he's charged me someone elses pump - £30..so tried to do a refund, failed, I got in a mood told him to forget it and walked out.

Got to gym. Client was due in 20mins so no time for CV, thought I'd heat eggs in microwave - the fukkers exploded. Ate as much as I could before gagging then gave up.

Finished client now and about to go back home and crack on with rest of meals. Shoulders and tri's this afternoon so will do 30mins PWO to make up for the 20 I should of done this morn.

Not fkin happy!


----------



## chrisj22

Ah man, that sucks bigtime.

Hope the session went well


----------



## ah24

lol yeah shoulders went fine...shoulders and tri's prob my fav parts to train 

I'm laughing about this morning now..typical day in the life of Adam..not easy to laugh though when you're starving fkin hungry, p1ssing with sweat from having motorbike gear on and then running late from a client!

Roll on tomorrow


----------



## defdaz

Nothing worse than pushing a motorcycle in hot weather with your gear on, feeling like a complete numpty... feel for you mate. What bike you got? I've got an sv650, rode 110 miles home today papping it over my back tyre as it's got a huge piece of wood stuck in it near the edge... scary thought it going at 90 on the motorway. Will have to get it plugged ASAP.


----------



## ah24

defdaz said:


> Nothing worse than pushing a motorcycle in hot weather with your gear on, feeling like a complete numpty... feel for you mate. What bike you got? I've got an sv650, rode 110 miles home today papping it over my back tyre as it's got a huge piece of wood stuck in it near the edge... scary thought it going at 90 on the motorway. Will have to get it plugged ASAP.


Yeah, deffo wanna get that sorted! lol...kinda embarassing, at mo I just have a lil CBR125, after show prep doing full license and onto an R6 or Ninja fingers crossed 

But yeah, felt a right tit haha, I crashed last year and since then my fuel guage is 1/4 tank out...I just seem to forget every so often!


----------



## defdaz

Same bike you had the injuries on from the first page of this journal mate?

I've had an R6 mate, once I got rid of the crap tyres it was sold with and put some proper sticky tyres on it was awesome! In fact, one of the only bikes I never crashed lol!! :lol: Still kicking myself for getting rid of it, seriously tempted to get another one - The 2000 red / black / white classic version (which I had) - first bike to (supposedly with ram air) get 200bhp per litre. :thumb:

Hope you get something you'll enjoy after the show mate, you'll deserve it!!


----------



## ah24

Yup same little b*stard of a bike that did those!

Cost wise it's awesome..£15 tax for the year and about £15 petrol a month - perfect for me as I work at a gym that's 5mins from my house.

Ahhh can't believe you got rid of that, those ones look the bollox  Deffo after something like that after the show to finally have a bit of fun again on!


----------



## DB

LOL at breaking down!

killer about having all the gear on! I'm terrible and ride in shorts and t shirt on days like today! thought I would have learn after this! PMSL http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/66126-get-well-soon-db-x.html

glad to see you're already experiencing the sh1tty things that only seem to happen when prepping tho


----------



## ah24

DB said:


> LOL at breaking down!
> 
> killer about having all the gear on! I'm terrible and ride in shorts and t shirt on days like today! thought I would have learn after this! PMSL http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/66126-get-well-soon-db-x.html
> 
> glad to see you're already experiencing the sh1tty things that only seem to happen when prepping tho


Yeah I was in shorts and T-shirt this afternoon for my weights session...again, just like you - you'd think I'd learn too...but nope, same boat as you :thumb:

Oh and....thanks, not! I was thinking I'd get another 6weeks or so of thinking 'ahhh this aint so bad, whats everyone whinging about?'

Worst part is...it's only going to get sh1tter isn't it?! :cursing:


----------



## defdaz

Going to ride into Bristol in a bit and highly tempted by the tshirt and shorts option... with boots and gloves and helmet I'll be fine, right? Er, right? :lol:

I'm beginning to miss my weight goals I think so might be saying bye to more carbs soon.... feck!!


----------



## defdaz

Sods law Adam - my bike broke down today! Spent most of the day being recovered by Hinton rescue and then having an AA mechanic here all afternoon. Turned out to be a blown rectifier. £65 bit I need to get. ACE!


----------



## ah24

ahhh gutted Daz! What's a rectifier??

At least you have breakdown cover hey? How far were you from your house?


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate! It just converts AC power to DC so the battery can be recharged. Bit like a car alternator.

Yeah was glad I joined the AA after todays fiasco! I was only a few miles from home - so tempted to copy you and push it home but I thought that if I got a mechanic to look at it I'd have a better idea what I needed to do to fix it. Not sure I'll have it repaired for when I need to go back to work on Tuesday but we'll see. Wish I had a car again...


----------



## ah24

When motorbikes work, and good weather they're fkin awesome - cheaper to run and easier to get to places...but in the sh1t weather and when they go t1ts up it's a ball ache.

My biggest thing I don't like with the bike is for instance if I'm going out for a meal or whatever you can never just go 'ready' unless you get a lift or a taxi. Don't want to be turning up with a helmet etc in hand! That side of it is sh1t!


----------



## defdaz

Yeah exactly. I had an interview Friday and I had to hire a car for it! Got another one on Monday and have to work with my wife some arrangement where I drop her off, go to interview, bomb back and pick her up... hassle!

Still, soon as I'm back on it and blasting past the traffic I'll forget all the gip in a moment!


----------



## ah24

*12 Weeks out today*

3rd week of diet starts tomorrow. Changes now are; upped clen by 10mcg (now at 50mcg) and increased morning CV to 30mins.

Trained back today @ my gym with Kate then watched footy (fkin sh1t!!) then onto have my re-feed meal which, again, was steak n chips lol. My fav 

2 quick pics below of my weakest areas (chest and back thickness + rear delts) so please any feedback welcome. On side chest have tried twisting a little more like Willsey suggested but totally forgot to turn head on rear dbl bi.





Ignore cheesey grin in first pic, was telling my work colleague to go fuk himself!


----------



## XJPX

Good pics, noticeably leaner  x


----------



## Guest

Good improvements mate - your doing well. I think your chest will come out loads more as the prep goes on - think you will surprise yourself. Taper from the back looking good - keep it up!


----------



## ah24

Cheers for text Jord 

Waheed, thanks man - I hope so as my chest really is a lagging part and to me at mo although improved it still is stupidly far behind. Hopefully once a bit leaner and further into diet it'll start to take shape! Thanks for stopping by mate, appreciated


----------



## WRT

Aye looking leaner mate:thumbup1: Your chest might look bigger if you shave rug off? Just a thought, make sure you don't slice your nipple like me though.


----------



## ah24

WRT said:


> Aye looking leaner mate:thumbup1: Your chest might look bigger if you shave rug off? Just a thought, make sure you don't slice your nipple like me though.


I was thinkin this earlier lol....birds at gym reckon I should use that immac stuff? What you reckon? Immac or shave?


----------



## WRT

Never used immac, what is it? Does it burn hairs off or something? First few times I shaved regularly I got a few spots though but fine after that.


----------



## ah24

Cream stuff I think...yeah must burn em. I'll try the shaving this week...will be careful round the nipples lmao. Wish me luck


----------



## warren

i use immac mate, works fine, but i havent got much lol, looks like it fell of my comb. but try it, my chest looks more shapley bare. keep up the good work, def looking leaner and got a good taper going there. i more than anyone know how annoying a lagging chest is but that routine i got of you has brung it on leaps and bounds, added good inches in last few weeks.

yeah get the sensitive skin one and it doesnt burn and just luffer off. dont put it on nipps lol


----------



## ah24

Sweet...cheers Warren!

I'm lazy so think I'll start with sensitive immac...if that sh1t don't work I'll give the shaving a go. I have v. sensitive skin - ex persuaded me to get chest waxed and had boils all over it for about 6-7weeks..had to go docs


----------



## BabyYoYo

Funny times  today was good! Footy was pants as usual. Look forward to the next sesh! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

You both look great! :thumb:

Adam, what about just using a stubble type trimmer, hair cuts gets cut v short so not totally gone but no rash etc. either?


----------



## defdaz

Mate, pecs look fine imo. I think having big pecs is over-rated anyway, just detracts from the rest of the physique if they are over-powering. Big delts, back and arms is where it's at! :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

defdaz said:


> Mate, pecs look fine imo. I think having big pecs is over-rated anyway, just detracts from the rest of the physique if they are over-powering. Big delts, back and arms is where it's at! :thumb:


Exactly!!!  

Hahah - thats what I'm using for my excuse tho! lol!


----------



## ah24

Can tell we're both monged after training lmao! Yup was a good afternoon but fkin hot! Deffo shorts for me next time haha

Cheers Daz, I see what you mean - I just don't wanna look like I have a pidgeon chest when dieted down lol! Ahhh it'll all come together I'm sure 

Gonna go grab some immac before I train today and test out on a shoulder or something to make sure I don't get rash...then will try clippers, then finally shave. Fingers crossed immac works as I cba shaving!

Cardio done...fkin HATE coffee but made myself a shot of black coffee this morn, was fkin rank but did the job - think I'll do this every morn before CV  Chest and biceps in a few hours


----------



## WRT

ah24 said:


> Gonna go grab some immac before I train today and test out on a shoulder or something to make sure I don't get rash...then will try clippers, then finally shave. Fingers crossed immac works as I cba shaving!


It's a bastard, once I shaved one of my legs and couldn't be ar$ed doing other so had one shaven leg and one unshaved for about a week PMSL


----------



## Magic Torch

Buy a Phillips BodyGroom. Once a week all over done in 10mins. No Rash or anything, piece of pi55.


----------



## ah24

Cheers J!

Man on a mission at mo jus grabbed sensitive veet stuff and now sat waiting for Bodygroom in argos...will update which I think is best


----------



## BabyYoYo

ah24 said:


> Cheers J!
> 
> Man on a mission at mo jus grabbed sensitive veet stuff and now sat waiting for Bodygroom in argos...will update which I think is best


Soooooo GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling: :whistling:   :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ah24

BabyYoYo said:


> Soooooo GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling: :whistling:   :tongue: :tongue:


Sshhhh you :lol:

it is kinda **** going to Boots before work *just* for hair removal sh1t haha. Will update tomorrow when I look a burnt, scabby, plucked chicken.


----------



## defdaz

ah24 said:


> Sshhhh you :lol:
> 
> it is kinda **** going to Boots before work *just* for hair removal sh1t haha. Will update tomorrow when I look a burnt, scabby, plucked chicken.


FLMAO!! :lol:


----------



## defdaz

ah24 said:


> Can tell we're both monged after training lmao! Yup was a good afternoon but fkin hot! Deffo shorts for me next time haha
> 
> Cheers Daz, I see what you mean - I just don't wanna look like I have a pidgeon chest when dieted down lol! Ahhh it'll all come together I'm sure
> 
> Gonna go grab some immac before I train today and test out on a shoulder or something to make sure I don't get rash...then will try clippers, then finally shave. Fingers crossed immac works as I cba shaving!
> 
> Cardio done...fkin HATE coffee but made myself a shot of black coffee this morn, was fkin rank but did the job - think I'll do this every morn before CV  Chest and biceps in a few hours


I'd say you should be focusing more on back and biceps than anything else - looking at those two pics I'd say your front / side delts and chest and triceps are more developed than your back and biceps and in that photo of you and babyyoyo your delts and pecs look spot on...?


----------



## BabyYoYo

ah24 said:


> Sshhhh you :lol:
> 
> it is kinda **** going to Boots before work *just* for hair removal sh1t haha. Will update tomorrow when I look a burnt, scabby, plucked chicken.


Kinda?!?!

HOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOOOOOOOOOOOO....oooooo lolol

Muahaha! Legs tomo then lover?! Woop! I need to smash something :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Raaaaaaaaggggggggeeeeeeeeeee..... xxx



defdaz said:


> I'd say you should be focusing more on back and biceps than anything else - looking at those two pics I'd say your front / side delts and chest and triceps are more developed than your back and biceps and in that photo of you and babyyoyo your delts and pecs look spot on...?


Haha delts are ok... boobies are shrinking beyond recognition. :ban:


----------



## WRT

Lolol


----------



## ah24

Daz...looking at photo's I see what you mean...ahhhh fkin nightmare haha, I'll just carry on smashing everything at this stage - see how I look dieted down then can work on body parts I need to bring up in off-season. Right now think I'm looking too much into it!

Yooo Kate, should be all good for 2mz mofo, just had a call from London catwalk model I used to train, back in Crawley for few weeks so wants a session - if it's tomorrow after my client already planned then how about we hit back on Fri again? Pretty much any time before 1.30 

Fingers crossed should be good for 2mz though!

If you're in a raaaaaaaaage feel free to drop me a text and I'll give you my black n white opinion as always haha xx


----------



## ah24

Fuk knows what you put Tom before edit, I appreciate your input in the thread but this is my prep thread not somwhere for digs at each other so fuk off if you can't keep it civil.

I'm cool with banter but if it's un-needed crap just leave it please dude


----------



## BabyYoYo

ah24 said:


> Daz...looking at photo's I see what you mean...ahhhh fkin nightmare haha, I'll just carry on smashing everything at this stage - see how I look dieted down then can work on body parts I need to bring up in off-season. Right now think I'm looking too much into it!
> 
> Yooo Kate, should be all good for 2mz mofo, just had a call from London catwalk model I used to train, back in Crawley for few weeks so wants a session - if it's tomorrow after my client already planned then how about we hit back on Fri again? Pretty much any time before 1.30
> 
> Fingers crossed should be good for 2mz though!
> 
> If you're in a raaaaaaaaage feel free to drop me a text and I'll give you my black n white opinion as always haha xx


I can't friday babe, am going away for a couple of days  would almost rather stay and train tho tbh.....

Will txt you after 10 xxx


----------



## defdaz

BabyYoYo said:


> Kinda?!?!
> 
> HOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOOOOOOOOOOOO....oooooo lolol
> 
> Muahaha! Legs tomo then lover?! Woop! I need to smash something :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Raaaaaaaaggggggggeeeeeeeeeee..... xxx
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Haha delts are ok... boobies are shrinking beyond recognition. * :ban:


Erm... I meant Adam's!!! :lol: :lol:

Adam, wasn't a dig, I'm in the same boat!! Yeah just keep smashing away, going to be awesome on Sept 19th!!

Glad those posts are edited / removed. :confused1:


----------



## ah24

Daz, don't be silly man - I know it's not a dig....Ireally appreciate ALL feedback good and bad.

I posted to Willsey in this thread saying I'd really rather honest feedback as opposed to just 'you look good' bla bla bla.

So yeah, any time through the prep you have opinions/advice please fire away


----------



## ah24

*Test 1 - Veet*

lmao I feel such a ***. My bedroom stinks of this veet crap. Put some on my left shoulder, left for about 6-7mins then scraped off with the *pink* spatula thing. What a demeaning moment in my life.

Weren't sure how much cream to put on so didn't put much on at all, tbh pretty impressed. Downside is, it'd be a ball ache n take forever to do full body.

Haven't used the bodygroom yet but chances are I'll use that week in week out from now on and then day before comp use veet all over. To be honest, if doing whole body it'd take 2 people and prob a good hour or so!


----------



## LittleChris

Took near an hour to do full body and you will need somebody to do your back as well.

No longer have a bump after that shot thanks to the advice


----------



## Magic Torch

ah24 said:


> Haven't used the bodygroom yet but chances are I'll use that week in week out from now on and then day before comp use veet all over.


I used the bodygroom pre contest too dude, dont use Veet pre comp (or at all you gay) it will take away a layer of skin and the tan may go on funny.


----------



## MXD

Me thinks I need a body groom Hmmm


----------



## ah24

Ooo thanks for heads up J (again) Have you decided if you are going to do the Brum show?

Max, just used the bodygroom - seems pretty good! My abs are patchy though lol. Chest is done well but got tuffs of hair on stomach still haha


----------



## DB

Any reason u don't wax mate? I would wax in an instant but i'm allergic to any type of wax grrr


----------



## ah24

DB said:


> Any reason u don't wax mate? I would wax in an instant but i'm allergic to any type of wax grrr


Same reason dude...ex persuaded me to get waxed back in Jan and I came up in boils n sh1t - had em for about 6-7weeks ended up on tablets :cursing:


----------



## MXD

I swear I actually the most hairy guy alive.. dno if this body groom would cut it?


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Any reason u don't wax mate? I would wax in an instant but i'm allergic to any type of wax grrr


Waxing is **** for bodybuilder tho, it does irritate the skin loads and you get loads of subq water around the area - plus if you get sub 10% BF it REALLY hurts when you do it! Remember 4-5 weeks out from my first show I had it done? That FCUKING killed!

It would be cool on off season tho, but not in a prep IMO


----------



## 3752

VEET for men is fine and doesn't take skin off


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Waxing is **** for bodybuilder tho, it does irritate the skin loads and you get loads of subq water around the area - plus if you get sub 10% BF it REALLY hurts when you do it! Remember 4-5 weeks out from my first show I had it done? That FCUKING killed!
> 
> It would be cool on off season tho, but not in a prep IMO


Takes 3-4 weeks to grow back, plus grows back so much thinner every time u do it,

It's only inflammed for a few days if you're not allergic, so 10days post comp would see rid of any skin swelling/irritation.

you're a pussy and need to man up!


----------



## Magic Torch

Pscarb said:


> VEET for men is fine and doesn't take skin off


Is that what you use mate? I thought it left the skin a little red etc so the tan might not go on as well?



DB said:


> Takes 3-4 weeks to grow back, plus grows back so much thinner every time u do it,
> 
> It's only inflammed for a few days if you're not allergic, so 10days post comp would see rid of any skin swelling/irritation.
> 
> you're a pussy and need to man up!


Nah man if ****ing kills on the back of knees and shins! chest, back, quads etc its cool but boney places.....ouch!


----------



## 3752

yes mate this is what i use....i use it at the start of the prep then approx 3-5 days out the redness is only there if you leave it on to long or scrub the skin to hard but with the Veet for men it is not an issue as it is stronger so the hair falls off....


----------



## BabyYoYo

LOL at all you boys talking about hair removal 

hehe


----------



## hilly

i used the girls pink veet as was on offer, worked a treat


----------



## 3752

hilly said:


> i used the girls pink veet as was on offer, worked a treat


it does with fair fragile thin hair hilly just wait until you start shaving then you will need to use the MAN'S version.... :thumb:


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> it does with fair fragile thin hair hilly just wait until you start shaving then you will need to use the MAN'S version.... :thumb:


haha i wish that was the case mate, im probs one of the hairiest people you will ever meet :cursing: have to shave from my neck to waist weekly


----------



## ah24

Weight has been funny this week, put back on 2lbs on Sun, had my re-feed and next morn has suddenly dropped 4-5lbs.

Next weigh-in was today, and bodyweight is the same. But think I'm looking tighter still. Took couple of quick pics at end of cardio today. Blanked face out as before breakfast and I was monged out lol







P.S; you can see where I made a mess of my stomach with the BodyGroom lmao, patches of hair here and there. Chest was fairly easy though


----------



## BabyYoYo

You look tighter in these pictures in comparison to the last time I saw you  good work hun x


----------



## defdaz

Looking much better, patchy! :thumb: Keep it up mate.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Looking good bro!


----------



## WRT

Look better without the rug mate:thumbup1:


----------



## ah24

Cheers you 4! Yeah deffo think getting rid of the hair looks much better lol. Just strange looking down now, I look like a stubbly chicken breast from my view haha

Happy with condition as just under 12weeks out still so plenty of time left  Jord wants total loss this week text to him on Sunday then fingers crossed allowed more food in cheat meal. Sweet!


----------



## XJPX

pics look gd, on lat spread dnt pull or latsd all the way round like u r, is taking away from ur width, stop when them are in line with ur body and flare them in tht position


----------



## MXD

Awesome dood 

11 weeks 3 days now bud!


----------



## ah24

So, according to Daz' journal it's 79 days now...not long really lol.

I'm breaking it down into smaller checkpoints now if that makes sense, so now x amount of days til I switch to OneRip, then from there x amount of days until I bring in winny, etc to help with motivation mentally  Each time Jordan changes something I notice a little change in my physique (whether it's placebo or not I don't give a sh1t - it's working haha) So yeah, looking forward to switching to the fast estered gear.

CV this week is upto 30mins pre-breakki as I think I've already mentioned...really going for it with these sessions and keeping HR between 130-136 - burning on average about 380cals before I eat.

Sweating a lot more this week when working which I'm putting down to mix of increased metabolism + clen n T3 which are slowly going up in dose each week.

Mad busy with clients at mo which is good but come at wrong time! Had osteo work on ® shoulder yesterday, feels tender today and got loads of clients anyway so hitting back tomorrow when I'm feeling 110% as only have 2 clients in the whole day 

Finally, there's a member at my gym called Terry Watson, was prepped by big H and won U70 (I think) at British finals back in 08. He's spending 30mins with me on Sunday to go through some posing tips etc. My plan was to sort this out from about 6weeks out when I can really see my physique a little better but he said at that point I'm going to be too drained so nail it now.

Right off to tesco's to go grab some more chicken and brown rice then back to gym for more clients 

Hope everyone elses prep is going to plan


----------



## defdaz

Great post mate, very motivational! :thumb: Sounds like things are falling into place nicely! :thumb: Fantastic that you've got a British Champ to help you out as well, how great is that? Jammy fooker... :whistling:


----------



## ah24

Cheers dude 

Yeah things are going v well now, will be interesting to see what the scales say tomorrow morning. This week have lost a fair bit I think, hopefully not too much at this stage  11 weeks tomorrow ehhh?

Yeah it's awesome he's offered a hand, meeting him @ 12 tomorrow so will be interesting to see what he thinks. About a week n half ago he pinched the fat around my abs and arms and said I was about right for 12weeks so will see what he says tomorrow


----------



## XJPX

he will say ur on track cos im making sur u r


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> he will say ur on track cos im making sur u r


 :lol:

Will text you over what he says.....I literally only see him once a week or so when he's in training and I'm working but he's sound - first thing he said to me was 'Once Jordan starts prepping you, stick with *only* what he says. Whether, I or 10 other BBer's don't agree with it. DO NOT take advice from others as there's so many differing opinions.'

Which is awesome as naturally you get some guys who try telling you 'do it this way or that way' when they find out you're prepping for a show.

So far though he agrees with your thinking of higher cals rather than sudden drop.

Just handy being shown how to pose this early on as I've not managed to get down to you yet


----------



## XJPX

ye is nice having the posing help, i had neale cranwell help a lot with my posing last year which was awesome.....

im sure he will b impressed....like i said these first few weeks r easy peasy...just following basic nutrional rules and keeping u in a cal deficit in the easisest and most stressless way poss


----------



## Davo

XJPX said:


> ye is nice having the posing help, i had neale cranwell help a lot with my posing last year which was awesome.....
> 
> im sure he will b impressed....*like i said these first few weeks r easy peasy...just following basic nutrional rules and keeping u in a cal deficit in the easisest and most stressless way poss *


Wish i found it easy peasy :cursing:

Looking good in the pics AH24, looks like your on track! Didnt realise you were so young by the way, so even more impressive :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

ah24 said:


> Cheers dude
> 
> Yeah things are going v well now, will be interesting to see what the scales say tomorrow morning. This week have lost a fair bit I think, hopefully not too much at this stage  11 weeks tomorrow ehhh?
> 
> Yeah it's awesome he's offered a hand, meeting him @ 12 tomorrow so will be interesting to see what he thinks. About a week n half ago he pinched the fat around my abs and arms and said I was about right for 12weeks so will see what he says tomorrow


Ahh thats who it was :lol: :lol: I thought it was your bum buddy adam! :laugh: Muahahaha!

xx


----------



## defdaz

You lean buggers are pi**ing me off! :lol: :thumb: Keep it up guys!


----------



## ah24

Davo said:


> Wish i found it easy peasy :cursing:
> 
> Looking good in the pics AH24, looks like your on track! Didnt realise you were so young by the way, so even more impressive :thumb:


lol I always said I'd find first 2-3weeks hardest, middle chunk easy once I'm used to it, then last 3-4weeks toughest...looks like it could end up that way!

Thanks mate, appreciate it  Think I still have one more year in Juniors after this year according to UKBFF.



BabyYoYo said:


> Ahh thats who it was :lol: :lol: I thought it was your bum buddy adam! :laugh: Muahahaha!
> 
> xx


haha yeah that was the dude! No not a bum buddy, we all know my real bum buddy is that 'breakdancer Simon' :lol: He tried doing a handstand yesterday and collapsed. FAIL.


----------



## MXD

XJPX said:


> ye is nice having the posing help, i had neale cranwell help a lot with my posing last year which was awesome.....
> 
> im sure he will b impressed....like i said these first few weeks r easy peasy...just following basic nutrional rules and keeping u in a cal deficit in the easisest and most stressless way poss


Defo agree with that last 6 weeks get a little tricker!


----------



## defdaz

MXD said:


> Defo agree with that last 6 weeks get a little tricker!


EEK. Tricky enough already! :cursing:


----------



## ah24

*11 Weeks out.*

Today is my fav day of week...no cardio + a refeed meal. Sweet!

Lost another lb since Weds  Refeed wise will prob make it 3 steak n chips on the trot lol...seems to be my Sunday tradition on this diet 

During the week Jord text me saying depending on weight I'd be allowed more food in this refeed...whether he means good or bad food I dunno yet til I hear back from him. Would be nice if I could finish my meal with some ice cream or sh1t like that but I won't get my hopes up and I kinda doubt it lol

About to jump in shower, have some oats and whey then to gym where I have 2 clients + meeting the BBer I mentioned a few posts above. Will post back in here with what he's said


----------



## defdaz

Eek don't put it in bold FFS! :lol:

Congrats mate, another pound down! Get in! Steak and chips omg... sounds lush. Did I mention I hate you?


----------



## ah24

haha I'll make up for it on show day Daz by bringing a few diff cheesecakes plus banoffee pie  Hate me all you want til then just keep smashing your diet as you have been - deffo working for u!

Right, saw Terry - learnt a few really good tips and got basics sorted with quarter turns as I'd never actually practiced these. Had only ever done usual front dbl bi, side chest etc.

He said quads/calves/shoulders are my strongest parts...then as we know on here chest thickness/biceps/back thickness could all do with bringing up.

Condition wise he said for 11weeks I'm exactly where I should be and to pass on to Jord what he's doing is obv working 

Also, got email from Jord..I can have a fkin slice of cheesecake and some ice cream after my meal  Went and bought a pack of 2 *slices* of cheesecake and gave one to my Dad, so I only have 1 small slice - really hard to do lol..takes soooo much willpower this does. Got cookie dough ice cream too 

So fkin excited haha


----------



## Jem

Last thing before my diet kicks off is B&J caramel chew chew - wish it was cookie dough but I ate that last night mwahahaha

all sounds good in here though - 11 weeks haha - it's gonna fly by ;-)


----------



## ah24

Lol I picked up the caramel chew one too haha....that's in the freezer waiting for a hopeful next time 

Thanks! Yeah it's going so quick already, can't believe I'm going into the 4th week of it tomorrow. Couple more bits to pick up supps wise to last me the prep then best start getting tan/trunks etc sorted. Want as least stress @ last min as poss!


----------



## Jem

ah24 said:


> Lol I picked up the caramel chew one too haha....that's in the freezer waiting for a hopeful next time
> 
> Thanks! Yeah it's going so quick already, can't believe I'm going into the 4th week of it tomorrow. Couple more bits to pick up supps wise to last me the prep then best start getting tan/trunks etc sorted. Want as least stress @ last min as poss!


LOL Adam - last few weeks you wont give a sh!t about anything - the world can fall apart around you and you dont react :lol:


----------



## ah24

lmao that sounds like a blessing in disguise! Taking the last week off work so can nail depletion/carb up so that'll help!

What's the date of your next show now Jem?


----------



## defdaz

WHAT THE FVCK! :cursing: Steak, chips, cheesecake AND cookie dough icecream!?!?! :cursing:

:lol: :laugh: :thumb:

Hmmm... wonder if Jordan wouldn't mind prepping me too, could destroy a meal like that at the moment. :tongue:

Sounds like a really productive sess you had mate, and he agrees with me on your physique so he obviously knows what he's on about... :lol: :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Last thing before my diet kicks off is B&J caramel chew chew - wish it was cookie dough but I ate that last night mwahahaha
> 
> all sounds good in here though - 11 weeks haha - it's gonna fly by ;-)


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :lol:

:crying:


----------



## MXD

Mmmmk get to

sainsburrys for bnj bogoff atm! Thats whete im going.sun 1kg banilla cheese cake dublr cream and 3 paks of oreos blrnded n spread ontop mmmmm after my piza chips nuther n mozzatella padta that is! :-D


----------



## ah24

MXD said:


> Mmmmk get to sainsburrys for bnj bogoff atm! Thats whete im going.sun 1kg banilla cheese cake dublr cream and 3 paks of oreos blrnded n spread ontop mmmmm after my piza chips nuther n mozzatella padta that is! :-D


lmao fuk that sounds good 

So far I can't see Jordan letting me have all that...but who knows lol (hint hint) :lol:


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> WHAT THE FVCK! :cursing: Steak, chips, cheesecake AND cookie dough icecream!?!?! :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :laugh: :thumb:
> 
> Hmmm... wonder if Jordan wouldn't mind prepping me too, could destroy a meal like that at the moment. :tongue:
> 
> Sounds like a really productive sess you had mate, and he agrees with me on your physique so he obviously knows what he's on about... :lol: :laugh:


all tht, plus v little changes this week and im almost certain adam will make a gd loss this week mate  , the power of the sending metabolism thru the roof is pretty astonishing once u get the ball rolling, and i think we hav jus dun tht with adam as he is still on lots of food and hungry within 30-40mins of his meals :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> lmao fuk that sounds good
> 
> So far I can't see Jordan letting me have all that...but who knows lol (hint hint) :lol:


LOL , we will see, not jus yet tho haha....maybe maybe in a few weeks time x


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> and i think we hav jus dun tht with adam as he is still on lots of food and hungry within 30-40mins of his meals :thumb:


You can say that again! :lol: Metabolism is deffo sky high. Still can't believe how many cals I'm (luckily) still on...for the moment lol


----------



## defdaz

Okay, sold! Give me rocket ship metabolism now please  

Grats guys, keep it up, can't wait to see how you look on 19/9!


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> Okay, sold! Give me rocket ship metabolism now please
> 
> Grats guys, keep it up, can't wait to see how you look on 19/9!


befor the prep i started i had 5-6 weeks to play around with adams diet to see how he responded to things and it was this tht made a nice diff coming into the prep  .

ooo and got results thru for my degree, got a 2:1 overall, but a 1st in my nutrition module, so now officially making me fully qualified :thumb:


----------



## DEJ

\ said:


> befor the prep i started i had 5-6 weeks to play around with adams diet to see how he responded to things and it was this tht made a nice diff coming into the prep  .
> 
> ooo and got results thru for my degree, got a 2:1 overall, but a 1st in my nutrition module, so now officially making me fully qualified :thumb:


Nice one bro, great achievement!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defdaz

Congrats Jordan!! I did Nutrition, Physiology and Biochemistry (but failed a viva for a 2:1 grumble).


----------



## ah24

Nice one Jord, well done on that 

Diet has deffo kicked in last 2 days. Thought it was going too well lol...strength is starting to drop a little though still trying to go into each workout with the mindset of beating last weeks session etc....kinda to be expected though when I'm about a stone or so lighter than 6-7weeks ago.

Just feel weak in general and not a lot of energy today. Seeing osteo at 3.30 to get cracked up about which always puts me in a better mood.

On a plus note, did legs earlier and my calves/shins were coated in veins lol. One huge one on my right shin then branched off into smaller ones. Pretty much constantly have veins on left tear drop too, so that's cheered me up haha


----------



## defdaz

Mate, a stone?! Top job.

I'm beginning to realise you have to make the most of every small improvement you notice - they really do keep you battling through the mind games.

Fair play on the veins on the left tear drop Adam - I do too but only as I have a nasty varicose vein there! :crying: :lol:


----------



## ah24

Hunger today is through the roof. So far have been pretty fkin hungry most days within 1/2hr of each meal but it's manageable. Today though fukabout I'm struggling! Worst thing is I'm typing this in gym office and there's been a pack of marmite crisps here I've been eyeing up for about 3weeks lol.

Colleagues can never make things easy can they! As tempting as it is, I won't buckle. Instead I'm drinking more fkin *water* - total BS that it helps with hunger! Chicken + brown rice in about 40mins though


----------



## BabyYoYo

You sound so excited about it!!! :lol:


----------



## ah24

Holy fuk...just had one of the toughest appointments I've had in the gym.

Not looking for any answers etc lol just nice to have somewhere to vent a little..

Had a woman booked in with me under our GP Referral scheme, usually lot's of peoples way in for a cheap gym membership.

Not going to go into the whole appt. but long and short of it is, she's done 2 appointments with a diff instructor, who had just put 'on anti-depressants' in her notes, no other info. Within 10mins of trying to get her to open up a little she starts pouring with tears!

Turns out she was repetitively sexually abused at work 2yrs ago - guy still works there as there was a 'lack of evidence' etc. Now she barely leaves house, has no job, has visible scars on her arms. Said that it felt like she's 'existing' rather than living. Doc's just keep upping her dose as usual, and sent a 'crisis' team to her 2weeks ago.

Not often peoples stories get to me but wow, genuinely didn't know how to react.

She struggles to pay the referral costs each time so has skipped coming to the gym although she feels good when she's in there and does twice the amount on her program.

Only thing I could think of doing was offer her free training (Which I haven't really done since I started out 4yrs ago). So I mentioned it - she cried even more! Panicked at first but turned out it was because she was happy and not expecting it (man I'm crap with people crying)

So first session is Thurs, totally outside of her referral scheme, free of charge and I've told her just to come in and chat sh1t with me. If she wants to talk about what happened she can, if she wants to talk about training she can, or her 2 Dogs etc.

If it can even make her feel better than she currently does for even a few hours after each session then it's worth it eh? Kinda puts it into perspective though when I'm b1tching about my diet. Real eye opener.

As said, nothing I'm expecting people to say just wanted somewhere to write about it as it knocked me for 10. She's about 33, size 8, and comes across as though her lifes over. Sucks


----------



## DEJ

Top bloke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XJPX

i wud of dun the same Ad  , is a gd deed helpin ppl, spesh if can make the smallest of positive changes to her life


----------



## big_jim_87

good lad!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Woah, wasnt expecting to read that in your journal! But good on you hun... it only takes a little bit of kindness sometimes  dont see it much these days.

Sad to read about another case of docs just 'upping the dose' rather than trying to find out how to make things right. It annoys me :angry:


----------



## defdaz

Nice one Adam! Bet she's chuffed to bits. Sounds to me like she needs therapy, not more drugs??


----------



## MXD

Good man mate it nice when people listen instead of waitijg for tgeir turn to speak


----------



## ah24

Thanks guys 

Usually stuff like this doesn't seem to bother me much and I'm quite laid back / switched off emotionally lol (has it's good and bad points) but this really struck a nerve,,was horrible watching her cry and shudder about it - not good!

Anyways, that's that side of it done and I'm sure tomorrow when I see her she'll be 10x more cheerful - will deffo take her mind off it.

Did 380cals on X-Trainer before brekkie...thought I was gonna go hypo and crash motorbike on way home haha, scary sh1t! Got PHD's Choc Cookie protein through today, fuk my life that stuff tastes awesome. Brilliant mixed with my oats. Would taste lovely with milk for my off-season me thinks.

Long days with work at mo, pretty much done 16days straight whether it's a full shift or just in for a couple clients...Up at 7am for CV every morning then like today was in the gym 4 fkin times and home at 10.30pm. Killer but has to be done I suppose  Would be boring if it was easy.


----------



## defdaz

How did you get on with that lass mate?


----------



## WRT

Good man, could change that womans life for good.


----------



## ah24

Yo guys,

Sorry haven't updated much this week. Diet has hit fairly hard 

Bodyweight crept up by 2lb on Wed, although - as always - I've followed everything to the T. So I've carried on plugging away and really smashing the CV every session before breakfast to point I went a bit hypo after one session on my motorbike on way home. Little scary so I now take my oats and whey to have directly after and my eggs when I get back to mine.

Managed to drop a lb for today, re-feed meal this week was....you guessed it, steak and chips  No cheesecake or ice cream this week, which is a given after the weight fluctuation, so no problem on my part there. I'll do what needs to be done 

Changes for this week are; clen + T3 to remain the same (37mcg T3 / 60mcg Clen) plus the addition of 1 T5 pre cardio.

And worst of all....Cardio is at *45mins*. Not good! Going to buy myself a portable DVD player I think to wedge on the X-Trainer somehow to kill the boredom.

Aiming for a 2lb drop this week.

As for how did the lady I mentioned above get on. Really well! First 10mins was tough, she suffers from anger outbursts too and was quite stressed. I told her to just chill, stop looking at me as another therapist, doctor, whatever. I had her run for the first time in 2years, she also tried telling me some 'knock knock' jokes and left the session laughing. Wasn't expecting that. She'd read my trainer profile about my leg op etc and said that's motivated her a little more thinking it's all in the mind.

So yeah, progress on all fronts fingers crossed  Thanks for the kind messages about it guys, as I said - it's nice to have somewhere to vent a little.


----------



## defdaz

45 mins... with knacked patella's... my new hero! :wub: :lol:

Hypo on a motorcycle... NOT good. Butt-clenching just thinking about it!

Glad it went well with the lady, when you seeing her next? Weekly thing or?

Good luck with the 2 pounds this week and thanks again for the encouragement yesterday mate, really motivational post for me mate.


----------



## ah24

First lot of 45mins today....fuk, it's a good job it is fasted as my gut contents would of made an appearance for the last 10mins haha!

Yeah knee's are painful pretty much all the time doing it, so Hannah my Osteo works them 2x weekly to try and keep em as loose as poss but as she says, until I stop putting my body through stress realistically it's not going to get better, can just try prevent it getting worse.

Think I'm gonna try run some glucosamine at high doses too, see if that helps lol

Seeing her this Fri...yup gonna do it weekly, was actually quite rewarding and made it worth it when she left it smiling. I think first 10mins of each session will always be tough until she builds a bit of trust in me. Toward the end of the session I was doing assisted exercises where I'd need to help her i.e med ball passes, crunches coming back until she felt me touch her shoulder then come back up.

Little things like that, that usually people wouldn't think twice about but I think with her, sub-consciously could make a bit of a diff as at end of session she was helping me tidy up and passing bits to me whereas before she'd either do everything herself or make the trainer put bits on the floor then she would pick them up if that makes any sense? Didn't seem to like any contact. Which is understandable.

And no problemo on the post yesterday, I get moments like it too. Where say in the gym I'll look in the mirror and think 'yep this is starting to come in, on target etc'............then get home, catch a glimpse and think 'why the fuk am I bothering? I'm gonna get my ass handed to me'

Totally normal I think. Just gotta have that end goal in sight. Whether you place, whether you win, whatever - at least you've acheived the goal you set out to do, not given up and will be in the best shape you've ever been in.

You're deffo capable by the sounds of the latest weight loss you just posted!


----------



## defdaz

Have you tried mega cissus too mate, seemed to work well for me = reminds me I need more. How much cash am I spending on all this stuff at the moment argh! :lol:

Sounds like you have made great progress with her already mate - you seem like a natural at this stuff...

I really know what you mean, at the gym I think I look good but at home - QUIT NOW!!! Ah well, not going to stop. Roll on Sept 19th!!


----------



## ah24

Kinda knew prep was going too easy for me without any hiccups...NOTHING with me ever seems to run smoothly but so far this has been pretty smooth and to plan, til Mon eve 

One of the guys I work with at the gym (think I refer to him as 'the ****' on here..well anyway, he text me saying can I ask the receptionists to cancel his appt's as he won't be in work as got the sh1ts

I text back some abuse telling him to man the fuk up and grow a pair etc..

3hours later see's me running out of a session with a client and in the disabled toilets reaching. Puked a couple mouthfuls of sick and thought ahh not so bad, but thought I'd go home in case it got worse.

1/2 way home and get that feeling..except I've got my motorbike helmet on pmsl...so had to jump off halfway down a busy road and just throw my helmet onto pavement and spew over the pavement....pic below for your entertainment (notice the choc protein shake, bits of oats and pineapple...at least Jordan can tell I'm sticking to the diet  )



Got home..felt ok-ish, then ended up spending *9hours* curled up on the bathroom floor puking whatever was left, as always - just ended up as water.

Went bed about 4am-ish...woke up at 5.30ish to sneeze and fkin sh1t meself!

Haven't puked since that first night but sh1t myself 3times now so 3 sets of undercrackers are thrown away.

Today I've started to feel a little normal. Dropped 5lbs since Sunday, going into town in a sec to buy chicken etc, also getting some RTD shakes for today to have between my pathetic meals I'm having i.e. tomato soup

Sorry if the pic grosses anyone out but I did say I'd try keep this journal a little interesting haha...got an even worse pic but I won't put that one up!

Fingers crossed from Monday I'll be all systems 100% again, will do my best to be back on diet 100% Sat/Sun but still don't feel upto cardio or resistance training.


----------



## Magic Torch

You best have still done your cardio Adz


----------



## WRT

Fvcks sake:lol: Unlucky mate, don't tell me you took pics of the sh1t filled boxers too pmsl


----------



## ah24

Magic Torch said:


> You best have still done your cardio Adz


Do runs back and forth to the sh1tter count? It was technically on an empty stomach :lol:


----------



## ah24

WRT said:


> don't tell me you took pics of the sh1t filled boxers too pmsl


lmao no...just a pic of pure liquid sh1t that pebbledashed the toilet. Looks kinda like caramel ice cream. Niiiiiiice.


----------



## DEJ

throwing up loads is hell of a good abs workout lol


----------



## defdaz

5lb?! B*stard, beat me on weight loss this week!!! :lol:

Sounds bad mate, might be the bloomin norovirus bug? Glad you're feeling a bit better and I'm sure you'll be right back on it soon, and looking a bit leaner to boot! :thumb:


----------



## MXD

Garlic cloves!


----------



## chrisj22

Mate, that's sh1te! (excuse the pun, :lol: )

I had it about a month ago and I had just moved house. I invited a load of mates round for a few beers and it just crept up on me and fcuked me up the ar$e rotten.

I had to send a text out from the discomfort of my toilet floor whilst gurning and making noises.


----------



## ah24

Cheers guys, lol Chris that sucks at your own party!

As you can prob tell from post earlier I wasn't feeling too bad. Went town, had a protein shake and have now been crippled with stomach pains and on toilet for about 3hrs.

No matter what I eat it just turns to yellow mush, and really fkin stinks  deffo a type of viral infection.

Fck knows what ill do about show as if it carries on tomorrow that's 5days of it.

Fck sake, not in a good mood at mo


----------



## defdaz

Fark.  Try not worry though mate, you're just burning fat as quick as your sh*tting out your food at the moment and the muscles will bounce back as soon as you're well again.

It's like some sort of weird keto starvation diet, that's all!


----------



## 3752

what has Jordan said about it mate??



ah24 said:


> Cheers guys, lol Chris that sucks at your own party!
> 
> As you can prob tell from post earlier I wasn't feeling too bad. Went town, had a protein shake and have now been crippled with stomach pains and on toilet for about 3hrs.
> 
> No matter what I eat it just turns to yellow mush, and really fkin stinks  deffo a type of viral infection.
> 
> Fck knows what ill do about show as if it carries on tomorrow that's 5days of it.
> 
> Fck sake, not in a good mood at mo


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> what has Jordan said about it mate??


dropped cardio out, and its been a get in as much protien as possible befor anything else, then keep vits high, water intake as high as poss and see what happens...is about all we can do realli. obv the main worry is being in a cal deifict for prolonged perod now and then inadequate protien intake is muscle loss....however if we can keep tht to a minimum then all shud b recoverable and adam will jus be a few pounds ahead of schedule, which will mean pulling cardio for a little while longer to allow him mentally and pysically get it together then il make sum decision regarding diet and where to go from then.


----------



## ah24

Paul,

As Jord just posted, that's the plan. Haven't done any form of physical activity (hell iv only left the house once for 2hours) and just trying to hold onto as much muscle as poss.

The most frustrating thing is it's just out of my hands, so far with this prep iv stuck to the plan implicitly, and mentally the last 2weeks have been v positive and really looking forward to end result. I get this out of nowhere and its just buggered everything mentally. Really feel sorry for Ramsay after his probs the day of the show, I'm still 9 odd weeks out so fingers crossed can pull it back. But to happen on show day, must be horrible.

On a more positive note, stomach is still painful and sh1t is still yellow but seems to thickening up and more solid? Too much info I know, but hoping that's a sign of it starting to clear up.

Really hoping I'm near 100% for Monday latest. Would still be a full week off though


----------



## ah24

*9 weeks out today;*

Feel *much* better! Mentally and physically. Kept all food down yesterday and prob got about 3000 cals in me which is most I've had all week.

Felt better today so decided to train, was actually a pretty good session 

Took some pics at gym too, all flat and sh1t and was thinking they'd put me in a bad mood but I'm actually fairly happy with progress as looking leaner - just a bit flat n stringy.











All feedback is good


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

**** me bro, looking good.


----------



## ParaManiac

Terrific Adam,really admire what you've achieved since i've 'known' ya.No bvllsh1t like many on here,just done what you see out to and the results are evident.Well done so far mate:thumb:


----------



## WRT

Leaned out quickly there mate, nice one


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

ParaManiac said:


> Terrific Adam,really admire what you've achieved since i've 'known' ya.No bvllsh1t like many on here,just done what you see out to and the results are evident.Well done so far mate:thumb:


Agree, looks like a totally different person from the first time I ever saw pictures of Adam.


----------



## ah24

Thanks a lot guys, *really* just helped me mentally lol. Funny old game.

Here's a pic from roughly when I first joined, embarassing lol



Thanks again...made my day haha


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

ah24 said:


> Thanks a lot guys, *really* just helped me mentally lol. Funny old game.
> 
> Here's a pic from roughly when I first joined, embarassing lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again...made my day haha


Wow man, looking at the picture really refreshed the memory. Huge changes bro :beer:


----------



## hilly

conditioning is looking good mate. chest seems to be lagging a bit and also could so with a little more thickness on abs. things to work at in the off season.

However over all looking much improved especially considering illness mate well done


----------



## ah24

hilly said:


> conditioning is looking good mate. chest seems to be lagging a bit and also could so with a little more thickness on abs. things to work at in the off season.
> 
> However over all looking much improved especially considering illness mate well done


Thanks Hilly 

And don't you worry. This off-season won't really be a case of working on 'weak areas' as such...I just think tbh for next year I need *everything* to be thicker.

After comps will sit down with Jord and plan the off-season and work my fkin nuts off everywhere, weak points, strong points, you name it.

I wish I had a bit more thickness overall but hey, I didn't work hard enough this off-season - no point dwelling on it. Just listening to Jordan, focusing on getting as lean as poss whilst remaining as full as I can to avoid looking too stringy 

I actually think from the pics at start of thread, considering I'm over 16lbs lighter, my chest has got slightly thicker. Possibly :lol:

Cheers for feedback dude :thumbup1: It's this 'constructive criticism' I need.


----------



## defdaz

New pics mate.... all I can say is... b*stard!! :lol: :thumb:

Hard work is paying off mate. Keep smashing it and v. glad you're feeling better and if anything it's done you some good somehow!!


----------



## chrisj22

Looking well on track mate!


----------



## XJPX

v plzed with these pics and v much on track  x


----------



## MXD

OOooo looking lean Ad!


----------



## ah24

Thanks guys 

Thought I was let off CV for couple more days but sadly not haha....45mins on x-trainer this morn, 610cals burnt before breakkie 

V motivated now, more than before I got ill. Bring it on


----------



## defdaz

Adam is back :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

no resting im afraid pal,. u had ur few days off last week, now head bk in the game and time to get u peeeeeled  x


----------



## ah24

Oooo yes back with a vengeance


----------



## chrisj22

How does your training routine look mate?


----------



## ah24

Yo Chris...

Routine below is pretty much what I stick to, I've been doing it for a fair few months now and Jordan made some changes to increase back thickness

Mon:

Incline barbell press 5X5

Weighted dips 3X6-8

Flat dumbell press 3X10

Cables cross overs 3X12-15

Barbell curl 3X8

Preacher curl 3X10

Tue:

Squats 5X5

Sldl 4X8

Lunges 4X10each leg

Leg extensions 7X12

Lying hammy curl 7X12

Thurs:

Cgbp 3X6-8

Shoulder press 3X6-8

Dip machine 3X8

Upright row into press 3X10

Skull crushers 3X10

Side laterals 3X10

Fri:

Snatch grip rack pulls 3X6

Underhand chins 3X8

Overhand barbell row 3X8

Seated cable rows 3X10

Rear delt cable flies 5X12

Straight arm pulldowns 3X12


----------



## BabyYoYo

Woooooo! Adam is back! 

Pictures look great! Will pop up and see you again soon x p.s I still owe you a cheat meal!


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Yo Chris...
> 
> Routine below is pretty much what I stick to, I've been doing it for a fair few months now and Jordan made some changes to increase back thickness
> 
> Mon:
> 
> Incline barbell press 5X5
> 
> Weighted dips 3X6-8
> 
> Flat dumbell press 3X10
> 
> Cables cross overs 3X12-15
> 
> Barbell curl 3X8
> 
> Preacher curl 3X10
> 
> Tue:
> 
> Squats 5X5
> 
> Sldl 4X8
> 
> Lunges 4X10each leg
> 
> Leg extensions 7X12
> 
> Lying hammy curl 7X12
> 
> Thurs:
> 
> Cgbp 3X6-8
> 
> Shoulder press 3X6-8
> 
> Dip machine 3X8
> 
> Upright row into press 3X10
> 
> Skull crushers 3X10
> 
> Side laterals 3X10
> 
> Fri:
> 
> Snatch grip rack pulls 3X6
> 
> Underhand chins 3X8
> 
> Overhand barbell row 3X8
> 
> *Seated cable rows 3X10*
> 
> Rear delt cable flies 5X12
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns 3X12


switch this for t bar row plz mate...i did them again the other day and forgot how differently they hit the back compared to any other row...thickness galore  3x10/8/6


----------



## chrisj22

Cheers dude.

Looks a solid routine which will deffo net some quality gains with everything else in place


----------



## ah24

BabyYoYo said:


> Woooooo! Adam is back!
> 
> Pictures look great! Will pop up and see you again soon x p.s I still owe you a cheat meal!


Yup back to where I need to be now I got all that sh1t sorted 

Over next couple weeks we'll deffo sort something and have a Sunday binge (well...steak and chips at mo feels as good as binging for me haha)



XJPX said:


> switch this for t bar row plz mate...i did them again the other day and forgot how differently they hit the back compared to any other row...thickness galore  3x10/8/6


Will do boss, haven't done them in probs a year so will be interesting



chrisj22 said:


> Cheers dude.
> 
> Looks a solid routine which will deffo net some quality gains with everything else in place


Yup, seems to be doing the trick so far. Lost a lot of weight so far as planned but feeling I'm still adding bits of muscle here and there. Fingers crossed I actually am!


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:



> Yup back to where I need to be now I got all that sh1t sorted
> 
> Over next couple weeks we'll deffo sort something and have a Sunday binge (well...steak and chips at mo feels as good as binging for me haha)
> 
> Will do boss, haven't done them in probs a year so will be interesting
> 
> Yup, seems to be doing the trick so far. Lost a lot of weight so far as planned but feeling I'm still adding bits of muscle here and there.* Fingers crossed I actually am!*


u will be  , the whole time ur weights are going up and ur feeding it enuff protien, ur body is growing...simple as that


----------



## ah24

Good good 

Had a fkin brutal leg workout today - totally changed it up to shock em this week and make up for last weeks missed sessions.

Front Squats - 4x10

Back Squat - 1x 3 plates aside didn't count reps just hit failure..guessing around 10ish

Leg Ext's 3x10, last set hit 7 plus 3 assisted then double drop set with static hold for about 5-10secs *fkin killer*

Staggered Leg Press superset with BB walking lunges - Reps on press were 12 R leg, 12 L leg, straight into around 7-8 R leg then finished again about 7 or so on L leg......straight up 25kg pre-loaded BB and to treadmills plus back. Thought I was going to pass out after this.

SLDLs 3x8ish

Hammy Curl - Attempeted FST-7 but hit set 3 and calves cramped like fuk.

DOMs is setting in already. Haven't had a workout like that in a while - got a feeling from the pain I'm likely to be I won't be repeating for a while either


----------



## chrisj22

Sounds good mate! 

Nothin' better than beasting legs is there.


----------



## MXD

Your training is very similar to how i used to train. Dno how u keep that intensity in the season. Brutal x


----------



## defdaz

Love the workout mate! Knees were ok were they?


----------



## ah24

chrisj22 said:


> Nothin' better than beasting legs is there.


Hate it during but love the feeling after!



MXD said:


> Your training is very similar to how i used to train. Dno how u keep that intensity in the season. Brutal x


After not training for a whole week last week, I'm a man on a mission this week. Couldn't do it week in week out of course but today was one of those 'do or die' mindsets. Cramp at the end told me it was end of session lol...then shaking for about 20mins after haha



defdaz said:


> Love the workout mate! Knees were ok were they?


Knee's were painful but no change there...as always, had osteo session after to have my quads and patellar tendons worked (fkin painful :cursing: )

After comp I'll work on getting rid of these injuries but for now gotta suck it up:thumbup1:


----------



## ah24

*60days out* - assuming I've worked it out correctly lol

Well....cv this morn was interesting with legs that don't wanna move! First 3mins was awkward as sh1t but then obv once the blood started flowing I was fine.

Although I've been back on 3500cals, I've managed to drop another 3lb since Sunday. So lb a day. Started to see a vein coming up through my lower abs too - little changes like this you notice every so often that keep motivation up


----------



## ah24

Quick random update,

Not going by this at all but thought I'd throw it in here as shows progress...just before diet started I had a colleague at work do my bf% with calipers;

About 1week before diet: 14.6%

Yesterday: 9.9%


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Quick random update,
> 
> Not going by this at all but thought I'd throw it in here as shows progress...just before diet started I had a colleague at work do my bf% with calipers;
> 
> About 1week before diet: 14.6%
> 
> Yesterday: 9.9%


gd job pal, work hard this next week, its gonna b a tuff one x


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> gd job pal, work hard this next week, its gonna b a tuff one x


Will do dude 

Quick update

*8 Weeks Out Today*

After recovering from sickness I dropped a further 3lbs from Sunday to Weds...then put 2 back on from Weds to this morn. So still down 6lbs from 14days ago. Think this was me filling back out a little.

Mentally this week has been up and down, notice I have less energy and can't be bothered with peoples crap - training has been v good though, enjoying the T-bar rows Jordan put in. Really felt those 

Also, just had Terry Watson (U70 Brit Champ in 07) and his gf Michelle Jones (2x British Womens Overall Champ) take a look at me.

Terry said I'm looking much tighter than when he last saw me 3-4weeks ago.

Was first time I'd met Michelle, she tweaked my side chest slightly to make chest appear thicker. Was impressed with my legs in general and said I have no worries with my quads and calves come show day. Said my back has a fair bit of width but as we've said on here - could do with being thicker.

Really helps mentally having people see you in flesh who know what they're talking about and telling me I'm on target (they actually thought I was 6weeks out not 8weeks). Going to train at Cheetahs with Jord next Thurs too so looking forward to finally have Jordans opinion in person as opposed to photo's as at the back of my mind I think 'hmmmm maybe that photo was just a lucky angle!'

Refeed tonight with steak again...sadly still no cheesecake or ice cream :ban:

Hey ho...choc mint flavoured protein shake will have to do to curb my sweet tooth lol


----------



## WRT

ah24 said:


> Hey ho...choc mint flavoured protein shake will have to do to curb my sweet tooth lol


Do you like that? Burnt my fcking throat! Was more like swallowing listerine mouthwash


----------



## ah24

WRT said:


> Do you like that? Burnt my fcking throat! Was more like swallowing listerine mouthwash


Depends on which brand, Gaspari Myofusion tastes like pure fkin ass. MP's is OK...Reflex I find really chemically.....buuuut, PHD is the one I'm on at mo and is awesome - genuinely does taste like After 8 mints :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Gd to hear again tht experienced guys/girls are sayin ur where u need to b, defo all helps with things mentally. Next week will b gd, despite my gammy pec and not great pressing ability  lol x


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> Gd to hear again tht experienced guys/girls are sayin ur where u need to b, defo all helps with things mentally. Next week will b gd, despite my gammy pec and not great pressing ability  lol x


Yeah deffo helps mentally 

Hmmmm....even with gammy pec you'll outpress me...c*nt :lol:


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Yeah deffo helps mentally
> 
> Hmmmm....even with gammy pec you'll outpress me...c*nt :lol:


Haha, we will hav to use machine for shoulder stuff and I cnt narrow bench either but we can go heavy as poss on skull crushers


----------



## defdaz

Need update here please  :whistling:


----------



## ah24

defdaz said:


> Need update here please  :whistling:


Not a great deal to update with tbh dude.

Just bumbling along, no real changes - feel quite flat at mo. Looked at my legs today n still holding too much fat for my liking. Seeing Jord on Thurs though so will be good having him see me in person so he can see exactly where I'm at and either say I'm on track and keep things to plan or I'm a fat c*nt...work harder fatty 

Mentally last week it hit like a fkin bus. I've worked pretty much 16days straight at mo in some form whether it's just in for 1-2 clients or a full shift. Did 7 days of full shifts finishing at gone 10 each night + extra clients so was wiped out. A client also reminded me I haven't taken ANY time off work (except through that illness a couple weeks back) since my holiday to St Lucia last Oct!!

A few of the days found my self quite snappy with people and didn't wanna be around anyone...which really isn't like me. Today felt 10x better though so sure it was just a little blip 

So yeah, in a nut shell;

- Mental mind games are kicking in

- Seeing Jord on Thurs which I think is what's put me in a more positive mood this week as I need his opinion in person whether good or bad. Lighting in pics can make a sh1t physique look ok, and can also make a decent physique look crap. In person he can assess where I'm at properly.

- Photo's will be up Thurs eve 

Hope the holiday was good! Time to update your thread unless I've missed it??


----------



## defdaz

Bloody hell mate, that's some serious work ethic right there! Are you self employed? Real life comes first I guess but it might be a blessing in disguise as it might enable you to maybe book some time off the last week or two before the show?

Seeing Jordan on Thursday will be very motivational I bet, and even this week I guess you'll be at maximum, thinking 'I don't want to look sh1t in front of J!!!' 

Keep pounding it mate, looking forward to photos on Thursday. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

Mate you have plenty of time to sort things out if there are any problems (7 weeks right?), I'm sure its all in your head tho, I'm sure J will say your bang on the money.

Looking forward to the pics dude.


----------



## ah24

defdaz said:


> Bloody hell mate, that's some serious work ethic right there! Are you self employed? Real life comes first I guess but it might be a blessing in disguise as it might enable you to maybe book some time off the last week or two before the show?
> 
> Seeing Jordan on Thursday will be very motivational I bet, and even this week I guess you'll be at maximum, thinking 'I don't want to look sh1t in front of J!!!'
> 
> Keep pounding it mate, looking forward to photos on Thursday. :thumb:


Cheers mate, yeah didn't realise quite how much I'd worked lol - my last 'day off' I was there 4 times training clients back n forth....then wonder why I'm fuked all the time!

Booked 5days off leading upto show for carb deplete/refeed etc and 2 days off after it. Will book same thing for British assuming I qualify.

Then I'm gonna sort a rebound plan with Jord which should take me to around 2nd week in December...in which I'm *definately* going away for a week to chill and let joints recover etc.



Magic Torch said:


> Mate you have plenty of time to sort things out if there are any problems (7 weeks right?), I'm sure its all in your head tho, I'm sure J will say your bang on the money.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics dude.


Yup was 7weeks on Sunday just gone. Pretty sure it's all in my head, but I'm just mad focused on condition - I'm going to be far from the biggest person in my class so need to come in super lean. As said, once I've seen Jord...I'll be fine...for a few weeks :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Hope you have a good workout with Jordan today mate. :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

Good luck mate the mental side is the bugger. Keeping it together can be a challenge


----------



## MXD

Keep it up buddy how are you finding the increased heat?


----------



## ah24

Thanks guys,

Usually have 2x wholemeal wraps with 200g chick + 50g pineapple pre-workout....but I added in 3 oatcakes + scoop of protein as I have a feeling this is going to be a tough session 

Meeting Jord around 4ish @ Cheetahs, will post up pics after!


----------



## ah24

Training session was good 

Did hang clean n press, tricep press, side laterals, shoulder press, diff type of tri press then tri cable ext's.

Pace was pretty quick between exercises which is how I like it anyway n think the gym is v good...like a fkin maze though!

Jord took a look at me after and is happy where I'm at which means I can chill out a bit (mentally not prep wise!)  V motivated again.

Had a good chat after training, asked a few Qs about peptides etc as all the reading I've done on them goes straight over my head!

Anyways, quick pic Jord took..


----------



## najybomb

Surely at twenty peptides are not needed? Also Reading your journal the ukbff said your eligable for competing at twenty one in juniors? I wasn't aware of this. Good luck may see uou on stage in future. Good luck for the show, one thing I'll say Reading and viewing pics is your poseing needs to be worked alot, how tall are you and what do you weigh?


----------



## WRT

najybomb said:


> Surely at twenty peptides are not needed?


Why not? They can have many benefits.


----------



## LittleChris

najybomb said:


> Surely at twenty peptides are not needed? Also Reading your journal the ukbff said your eligable for competing at twenty one in juniors? I wasn't aware of this. Good luck may see uou on stage in future. Good luck for the show, one thing I'll say Reading and viewing pics is your poseing needs to be worked alot, how tall are you and what do you weigh?


How about constructive criticism? What areas of his posing should he work on and how can he improve these.

No need to be a pr**k about it.


----------



## ah24

najybomb said:


> Surely at twenty peptides are not needed? Also Reading your journal the ukbff said your eligable for competing at twenty one in juniors? I wasn't aware of this. Good luck may see uou on stage in future. Good luck for the show, one thing I'll say Reading and viewing pics is your poseing needs to be worked alot, how tall are you and what do you weigh?


1) Where did I say I was on peptides?? I said we spoke about them and I learnt a lot as the peptide side of things goes over my head

2) And when are they 'needed'? When is AAS needed? There is no answer to that Q.

3) Posing is being worked on, today Jordan made some tweaks.

4) Height 5'6, exact weight not sure...I go by my ones at home which are apparently out by about 3-4lb but sticking with them the whole prep.

Finally...out of every post on this thread yours is the only that's got my back up a little.

Someone else mentioned my posing and I really appreciated his comment as it was constructive and he told me how I should improve it and even posted pics etc.

Others have highlighted areas I need to bring up etc, again put across constructively.

You've just come across kinda rude, may just be me being tired and hungry.

Either way, I put this journal up for opinions (good and bad as I don't want smoke blown up my ass for the sake of being nice) and I welcome them. But unless you change your posting style, don't bother posting in this thread mate. In future, when making criticisms - offer your advice on how to rectify them, read posts properly and also other pages as you'll see certain areas have already been covered


----------



## najybomb

Don't take my txt out of context Gris. It's a computer screen. I wasn't beig a pr**k.

If he's mid hieght range I.e five nine or five ten, then I would suggest crouching much more.

His read lat spread needs to be worked on, it appears the shoulders go to high, as in he's hunching round, which was diminish the spread. I wasn't being a pr**k.

Most muscular, I would suggest bending your legs more from the knees, and your arms and hand placeing looks awkward and strained so try different hand positioning, as this can emphasise shoulders and trapezius making them look ten times larger than they are.


----------



## najybomb

Ugh Jesus Christ, it's txt! Out of context far to easily, I wasn't being rude. And I guess what I meant by peptides is why implement them unless you cannot grow on aas anymore.

I have reposted some critisicm with helpful( I think anyway) hints at changing your poseing. But your fairly short allready so I wouldt say crouching was needed maybe angle your outer shoulder round and up so you appear to have more depth from the side. This can be used in any side pose.


----------



## najybomb

Ugh Jesus Christ, it's txt! Out of context far to easily, I wasn't being rude. And I guess what I meant by peptides is why implement them unless you cannot grow on aas anymore.

I have reposted some critisicm with helpful( I think anyway) hints at changing your poseing. But your fairly short allready so I wouldt say crouching was needed maybe angle your outer shoulder round and up so you appear to have more depth from the side. This can be used in any side pose.


----------



## ah24

najybomb said:


> Don't take my txt out of context Gris. It's a computer screen. I wasn't beig a pr**k.


Just realised you're the c0ck that p1ssed people off in the BodyBuilding Warehouse Whey review thread, trying to question as to why the guy was good enough to be sent samples.

You're rude plain and simple. Either that or you just don't think before you type....so as said, I'd rather you just not post in this thread :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24

najybomb said:


> Ugh Jesus Christ, it's txt! Out of context far to easily, I wasn't being rude. And I guess what I meant by peptides is why implement them unless you cannot grow on aas anymore.


From what I now understand, peptides don't work like that. They work through different mechanisms.



najybomb said:


> But your fairly short allready so I wouldt say crouching was needed maybe angle your outer shoulder round and up so you appear to have more depth from the side. This can be used in any side pose.


lol you have no idea what you're talking about! One min you're telling me to crouch then you suddenly find out my height so now I shouldn't? What diff does that make?!

Dude, just give up and go give some of your 'advice' elsewhere - your knowledge is on a whole diff wavelength to 90% of the people that have given me advice in here so far. And each and every one of them have put it across a million times better.


----------



## WRT

najybomb said:


> And I guess what I meant by peptides is why implement them unless you cannot grow on aas anymore.


Come off it, that's like people spouting the "don't start gear until reach natural potential" bollocks.


----------



## hilly

najybomb said:


> *Ugh Jesus Christ, it's txt! Out of context far to easily, I wasn't being rude. And I guess what I meant by peptides is why implement them unless you cannot grow on aas anymore*.
> 
> I have reposted some critisicm with helpful( I think anyway) hints at changing your poseing. But your fairly short allready so I wouldt say crouching was needed maybe angle your outer shoulder round and up so you appear to have more depth from the side. This can be used in any side pose.


shows you do not know what ure talking about so pipe down please


----------



## najybomb

I'm not going to be labelled a pr**k or a cock because of a comment on another thread which I apologised to ojay for, and a comment on this thread whic I'll admit I don't have a clue about peptides hence me saying why implement them? It was a question. And if you read my comment I wish you good luck. So by all means label me a pr**k. Makes no odds to me considering.


----------



## LittleChris

najybomb said:


> I'm not going to be labelled a pr**k or a cock because of a comment on another thread which I apologised to ojay for, and a comment on this thread whic I'll admit I don't have a clue about peptides hence me saying why implement them? It was a question. And if you read my comment I wish you good luck. So by all means label me a pr**k. Makes no odds to me considering.


Most people already have :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Hey your journal isn't a journal until you've had a hater post in it so congrats Ad!  :lol:

That pic is v. small mate or am I going blind? Looks good though - definitely leaner and looking good and balanced (left and right sides close in size) in my eyes. Quads look great mate. Keeping doing the business mate.


----------



## 3752

najybomb said:


> I'm not going to be labelled a pr**k or a cock because of a comment on another thread which I apologised to ojay for, and a comment on this thread whic I'll admit I don't have a clue about peptides hence me saying why implement them? It was a question. And if you read my comment I wish you good luck. So by all means label me a pr**k. Makes no odds to me considering.


thats cool mate....did you not know everyone on this board was born with all the knowledge in the world.....

guys give him a break...he has apologised

Adam sorry for the hijack buddy


----------



## ah24

*Update: 5weeks out tomorrow*

So this week Jordan started me on a simple carb rotation,

Mon - L

Tues - M

Wed - L

Thurs - M

Fri - L

Sat - M

Sun - Refeed

Low days - 245g carbs / Med days - 310g carbs

Cardio still remains at 45mins, from what I can remember, Jordan said he doesn't want to push this too much as he doesn't want to burn me out for the qualifier. Don't think I just dreamt that up but who knows?! :lol:

Definately responded pretty well to the carb rotation so far, dropped 3lbs from Sun to Weds, next weigh in tomorrow so will see. Yesterdays workout was sh1t, felt really weak and no energy so guessing it's all shifting up a gear now.

Tomorrow will be my first what you would call 'cheat' meal on the diet, so far it's pretty much been steak/chips (or last week steak and cheddar mash  ) whereas tomorrow I'm going for an Italian with an old mate and been told I can order whatever I fancy, just have a protein shake to keep pro count up  V looking forward to this and much needed!

This week has been pretty difficult as my step mums family from Canada are over, so lots of BBQs, sh1t food around the house, fried breakfasts etc - luckily I've been busy with work so has helped. But still tough coming downstairs seeing plates of sausages, burgers, potato salad, choc, banoffee puddings etc all left over and I have to walk right past, have 2scoops of protein and a tablespoon of peanut butter :lol:

Seeing J this Fri so will be good to get his opinion on how I've tightened up.

Had no one to take upper body pics at work yesterday so just took 2 quick leg ones, starting to become a little more vascular.







defdaz said:


> That pic is v. small mate or am I going blind?


lol think I uploaded it wrong! I'm rubbish with uploading pics etc...let me know if the next 2 are 'normal' size!



Pscarb said:


> Adam sorry for the hijack buddy


No problemo Paul :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24

Lost 4lbs since Weds  Pleased with the carb cycling so far!

Changes from this week are; T3 up by 12.5mcg and clen up by 10mcg.

Bring on the Italian tonight!


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Lost 4lbs since Weds  Pleased with the carb cycling so far!
> 
> Changes from this week are; T3 up by 12.5mcg and clen up by 10mcg.
> 
> Bring on the Italian tonight!


hope u enjoyed cheat meal mate, see u fri for a beasting x


----------



## DB

najybomb said:


> Surely at twenty peptides are not needed? Also Reading your journal the ukbff said your eligable for competing at twenty one in juniors? I wasn't aware of this. Good luck may see uou on stage in future. Good luck for the show, one thing I'll say Reading and viewing pics is your poseing needs to be worked alot, how tall are you and what do you weigh?





najybomb said:


> Don't take my txt out of context Gris. It's a computer screen. I wasn't beig a pr**k.
> 
> *If he's mid hieght range I.e five nine or five ten, then I would suggest crouching much more. *
> 
> *
> His read lat spread needs to be worked on, it appears the shoulders go to high, as in he's hunching round, which was diminish the spread. I wasn't being a *pr**k*. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Most muscular, I would suggest bending your legs more from the knees, and your arms and hand placeing looks awkward and strained so try different hand positioning, as this can emphasise shoulders and trapezius making them look ten times larger than they are*.


 nice advice, just giving an opinion



najybomb said:


> I'm not going to be labelled a pr**k or a cock because of a comment on another thread which I apologised to ojay for, and a comment on this thread whic I'll admit I don't have a clue about peptides hence me saying why implement them? It was a question. And if you read my comment I wish you good luck. So by all means label me a pr**k. Makes no odds to me considering.


TBH I think these posts are ok,

He is being honest, nothing wrong with that imo, lay off him guys he was actually being helpful and plying devils advocate which is fine and what forum are for


----------



## defdaz

Calves are looking fantastic Ad!

DB, Can we agree to disagree on najybomb? :whistling:


----------



## jjmac

can i just ask with your carb rotation whats L and whats M mate? probably got covered a bit back but ive only read the start and end few pages.

great progress so far mate.


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> hope u enjoyed cheat meal mate, see u fri for a beasting x


Ooooh I did, was much needed me thinks  Looking forward to Fri. Will get train down this time!



DB said:


> lay off him guys he was actually being helpful and plying devils advocate which is fine and what forum are for


It was all dealt with last week mate, nothing more has been said :thumbup1:



defdaz said:


> Calves are looking fantastic Ad!


Cheers Daz! Hope the back sorts itself out mate!



jjmac said:


> can i just ask with your carb rotation whats L and whats M mate? probably got covered a bit back but ive only read the start and end few pages.
> 
> great progress so far mate.


Thanks JJmac.

L = Low .... M = Medium (So I rotate between low days and medium days monday to saturday then sunday I have a refeed meal so usually slightly higher carbs)


----------



## Jem

Yep just coming by to track progress and make sure all is going well - I'll be shouting loud for ya [i always lose my voice at shows and am v good at waiting until it's all gone quiet before screaming something LOL] - calves are wicked adam


----------



## ah24

Jem said:


> Yep just coming by to track progress and make sure all is going well - I'll be shouting loud for ya [i always lose my voice at shows and am v good at waiting until it's all gone quiet before screaming something LOL] - calves are wicked adam


Cheers Jem! Look forward to the support :thumb:

Progress is going to plan me thinks, had a big drop in weight last week which was good, had my first proper cheat meal of diet Sun eve (Italian...was lush!) since then have held some water so scales p1ssed me off this morn haha.

So Jord's increased cv by 10mins n added a litre's water per day.

Calves are a good body part of mine, shame upper back development isn't the same! :lol:


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Cheers Jem! Look forward to the support :thumb:
> 
> Progress is going to plan me thinks, had a big drop in weight last week which was good, had my first proper cheat meal of diet Sun eve (Italian...was lush!) since then have held some water so scales p1ssed me off this morn haha.
> 
> So Jord's increased cv by 10mins n added a litre's water per day.
> 
> Calves are a good body part of mine, shame upper back development isn't the same! :lol:


tht is why im fukin beastin u fri  haha, it may hav to b a bit later on fri now, is tht ok? jus finding out times can do now...


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> tht is why im fukin beastin u fri  haha, it may hav to b a bit later on fri now, is tht ok? jus finding out times can do now...


Oh I can't wait  haha

Yeah should be cool mate, just text me as soon as you know what sorta time. I've kept from like 12pm onwards free of clients :thumbup1:

Unless of course it's easier for you if I train myself then come for a quick posedown, protein shake n chinwag :whistling:

No? Didn't think so :cursing:


----------



## 3752

hey Adam hope all is well dropped in and trained at Forest today Harold said you had popped by....


----------



## ah24

Pscarb said:


> hey Adam hope all is well dropped in and trained at Forest today Harold said you had popped by....


Cheers mate 

Yeah Harold is prepping a mate of mine doing the classics (Terry Austin) who I train with quite often - either he comes to K2 or I go to Forest. So while I was there got H to take a look at me, first time I've spoken to him properly as he's always quite busy - can tell he's v v knowledgable, mentioned a couple bits about certain amino acids being converted into energy as you get lower in bf etc which went straight over my head lol.

He totally changed Terry's physique around in the 6weeks they had before Pompey and if anything Terry is looking pretty much as tight now 7-8weeks out. Really nice guy and appreciated the time he spent talking to me :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

ah24 said:


> Cheers Jem! Look forward to the support :thumb:
> 
> Progress is going to plan me thinks, had a big drop in weight last week which was good, had my first proper cheat meal of diet Sun eve (Italian...was lush!) since then have held some water so scales p1ssed me off this morn haha.
> 
> So Jord's increased cv by 10mins n added a litre's water per day.
> 
> Calves are a good body part of mine, shame upper back development isn't the same! :lol:


Daz's Quick Tip :

Upper back development booster: pre-exhaust with bent over db raises before doing your compound rowing exercises. It really really works. Honest guv (and you know anyone saying 'honest' is being honest, right?! :laugh. Too many people just throw these in after back or a quick few sets while doing delts and it's frankly just not cricket!!! :thumbup1:

Can't wait to see you on stage mate!


----------



## ah24

defdaz said:


> Daz's Quick Tip :
> 
> Upper back development booster: pre-exhaust with bent over db raises before doing your compound rowing exercises. It really really works. Honest guv (and you know anyone saying 'honest' is being honest, right?! :laugh. Too many people just throw these in after back or a quick few sets while doing delts and it's frankly just not cricket!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Can't wait to see you on stage mate!


Cheers Daz! Don't you worry in my off-season my #1 priority is thickening up my back for next year. I'll be implementing little things like the above - so cheers for that :thumbup1:

Looking forward to meeting ya at the show dude...I think Jord will take a couple pics after training tomorrow so will whack them up if any good tomorrow eve. Will prob put up 1/2 more sets of pics before the show


----------



## ah24

So,

Travelled over to train with Jordan yesterday; did back and was absolutely fuked in about 40mins haha.

Didn't get chance to get pics (will see if I can take a couple over next few days) but J reckons I'm on target.

Spoke briefly about my water retention - for some reason I hold water so easily. I dropped 7lbs last week, had my cheat meal on Sun and by Weds was 3lbs up. So, as I think I posted above - Jordan upped my cv by 10mins, added another T5 in and increased my water by a litre.

Following day I was already a lb down...jumped on scales and back to 3lb up lol. Official weigh in isn't until 2mz so will see what that says.

Will update with that tomorrow n if I get chance a couple quick pics of upper body condition.


----------



## chrisj22

If your weight stays the same or has gone up since last week do you think Jord will drop carbs a tad??

Also, do you use a tape measure aswell? As we know the scales can talk sh1t at times...


----------



## ah24

chrisj22 said:


> If your weight stays the same or has gone up since last week do you think Jord will drop carbs a tad??
> 
> Also, do you use a tape measure aswell? As we know the scales can talk sh1t at times...


Couple times a week I'll wrap a tape measure round my umbilicus first thing in morn. Beginning of diet was around 32.5 - 33" ..... lately has been 28.75" 

As for dropping carbs, yes I think this week he will - I'll find out properly tomorrow what the plan is after I've sent him over my weight but this week have increased clen/T3 + CV to 55mins so time to drop cals slightly me thinks. I can't really complain considering the lowest I go to at the moment is 245g haha


----------



## ah24

Right,

Weight was still up by 2lbs this morn. Text Jordan, we ran through everything so far and have decided to make some changes - without dropping cals 

First change, CV upto 60mins before breakky now. This sucks as my patellar tendonitis is fookin agony. The boredom side of CV has started to subside now and I just get on with it but the pain is like knives under both my knee caps - not good. Ahhh well.

Next up, carb cycle wise I was doing low/med/low/med/low etc

Is now;

Low/Low/Med/Low/Low/Med/Re-Feed.

Usually on a Sunday I have my refeed meal which is like steak, chips etc

Today I have to keep this clean which sucks as I bought big load of cheddar mash  Can keep steak in though without sauce but have to have sweet potato instead.

Will see what weight is on Weds - fingers crossed 1-2lb off by then would be nice!


----------



## sceptic13

That makes sense to me. In my humble opinion (and own experience) increasing your CV slightly and changing the carb cycle will be easier than reducing overall calorie intake. The longer you can leave in calories and tweak other things the better. The more depleted you become the harder training will be and the more cortisol you'll release in response to the stress the mental and physical fatigue will cause you. You want to minimise that of course. Its not a competition on who can suffer the most.

(That said, if you're on 245 G carbs (?) on low days you still have loads of room for reducing this further down the road. To give you an idea, 3 weeks out from the British I was doing the same low,low, medium, cycle as you and my low days were 60 and Medium days 120G carbs.)

You're doing great mate. Stick to what Jordan tells you. He will get you where you need to be. Let him do the worrying. You're all on track!


----------



## chrisj22

Sounds like sensible changes matey 

Head down now


----------



## Bettyboo

How it all going you on track?


----------



## ah24

sceptic13 said:


> That makes sense to me. In my humble opinion (and own experience) increasing your CV slightly and changing the carb cycle will be easier than reducing overall calorie intake. The longer you can leave in calories and tweak other things the better. The more depleted you become the harder training will be and the more cortisol you'll release in response to the stress the mental and physical fatigue will cause you. You want to minimise that of course. Its not a competition on who can suffer the most.
> 
> (That said, if you're on 245 G carbs (?) on low days you still have loads of room for reducing this further down the road. To give you an idea, 3 weeks out from the British I was doing the same low,low, medium, cycle as you and my low days were 60 and Medium days 120G carbs.)
> 
> You're doing great mate. Stick to what Jordan tells you. He will get you where you need to be. Let him do the worrying. You're all on track!


Cheers for the post Terry, didn't know you were a member on here 

Yup loads of room to reduce carbs further, which I think will prob be the plan assuming I qualify for the Brits. I know the cardio is going to increase :cursing: haha

As for being on track, mentally I owe huge thanks to you as well for taking a look at me and giving your honest opinion every few weeks. Really did put my mind at ease before seeing Jordan. One big mind fuk this game! So much more chilled now though, not worrying about a thing :thumbup1:

See you Friday dude!



chrisj22 said:


> Sounds like sensible changes matey
> 
> Head down now


Cheers Chris, will update with weight during the week to keep you guys up to date with how the changes have impacted.



Bettyboo said:


> How it all going you on track?


All good thanks hun, you? Are you still planning on doing the Brum or am I right in thinking I read in your thread you're doing a later show? Hope everything with Paul is going to plan


----------



## Bettyboo

Im good, very hot and sweaty atm lol I think its all ok lol

im doing Plymouth which is the 26th Sept then hopefully doing the bryly Hill show if all goes to plan  then will make plans for next years shows


----------



## XJPX

like sceptic posted it isnt about who can suffer the most, the longer i can keep ur carbs in i will, i was so confused by this week and ur body as i hav been able to predict everythin right with it for last 2-3 months. maybe cortisol levels are playing effect here too as u do seem to b getting slightly more stressed, cortisol will make u retain water unfortuneatly, so next week lets try to stay as chilled as poss and i hav every faith will make a gd loss on the scales again x


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> maybe cortisol levels are playing effect here too as u do seem to b getting slightly more stressed, cortisol will make u retain water unfortuneatly


You know what - didn't even think of that.

I don't want to go into too much detail, but Iv been v stressed from Fri eve due to something. Nothing training or comp related, my head really is fine in that department but a personal matter. It takes a fair amount to work me up and this thing has/is.

So that could be possible culprit? Who knows...Wednesdays scale weight should give a good idea


----------



## james booth

wat catagory and weight you entering pal. doing same show. hope preps going good, last few weeks is getting harder by the day


----------



## ah24

james booth said:


> wat catagory and weight you entering pal. doing same show. hope preps going good, last few weeks is getting harder by the day


Juniors dude, obv no weight target needed 

What about you mate? Should be a good show, fair few from here are going me thinks! Will be good to catch up with people :thumbup1:

27 days left, good luck with the rest of it!


----------



## ah24

Update: 3weeks out this Sun.

So,

As I said in my last post - CV upto 60mins each morning and now doing low/low/med/low/low/med.

Wow it's kicking my ass haha. Dropped 2lb from Sun to Weds...target is another 3lb down by this Sun. Really hoping for this!

Has really started to get tough now, monotony of it all obv kicking in now after 11weeks of it - just little things like my step mum got a new job Mon, and then was her Bday Weds. Would of been nice to take her and my Dad out for dinner as a mixed congrats/thanks for help with prep. But obv I can't as stuck with feckin chicken and sweet potato lol

Also had an incident back in March where a kid ran into my motorbike (I was stationary at the time) and bounced off and was fine, his mum then grabbed me called me a c*nt etc etc....totally forgot about it, last week I get home and have a court summons for 'causing personal injury', 'leaving scene of an accident without giving details' and 'driving without due care and attention'......even though the engine was switched off lol

Worst part is - whens the date for it? Sept 13th.....6 days before my comp. Fkin great timing.

Anyways onto a more positive note - said I'd get a couple of recent pics up. Finally took 2 yesterday. First pic is a shot of my back taken 24 March so can show the differences in 5months 







Finally - good luck to James (wannabehuge), the other Junior Jordan is prepping. He started his carb up yesterday and competes on Sunday at the Kent show. Look forward to meeting you at my show hopefully mate, if not catch you at the Brits!


----------



## defdaz

Amazing progress mate!! And where the hell is your waist!? You don't have one!!

Mate, I'd contact the police, ask them wtf is going on and that you're going to contact the independant police complaints commission if this isn't sorted out pronto. FFS!!!


----------



## defdaz

I just realised - it's because you're an Evil biker isn't it? If the kid had ran into a stationary car the mother would have been told to shut up but because you were on a motorcycle then of course it has to be your fault doesn't it!!

I got rammed by a car on a dual carriage way - rammed me into the curbing / central reservation. Somehow I managed to stay on by leaning me and the bike on the car as he crunched along me. I managed to follow him (despite my gear lever breaking) and confronted him, during which he smashed his own back window out of his car by slamming his boot shut.

Anyway, police weren't interested one bit, not even a caution for him, let alone any of the offenses you are being done for (my leg got mashed, side of bike mashed etc.). Police's answer - 50 / 50, you could have rammed him. ARGH.

Hope you get it sorted out mate


----------



## ah24

defdaz said:


> Amazing progress mate!! And where the hell is your waist!? You don't have one!!
> 
> Mate, I'd contact the police, ask them wtf is going on and that you're going to contact the independant police complaints commission if this isn't sorted out pronto. FFS!!!


Thanks mate! Waist has gone from 33" to about 28.75" first thing in morn. In off-season aiming to keep it 30-31 tops from now on.

Ahhh I'd be here all day if I went into how useless the police have been - iv just had to bite the bullet, am meeting with a solicitor for a consultation on Tues. Fingers crossed this helps.

Its just annoyed me the timing of it, if it was 2months earlier or 2months later it'd be fine. Whatever the outcome, if I get fined, community service whatever I'm ok with....I'm just sh1tting myself about losing my license as I have a provisional license. So ANY points I think I lose it for 2yrs. This will screw me up for the British. Fingers crossed ehh.


----------



## defdaz

I'd seriously consider the independant police complaints commission - heard this really makes them pull their fingers out of their ar5es...


----------



## ah24

Just saw your other post - that's crazy! Absolute joke isn't it. Us motorcyclists deffo get a raw deal 9 times out of 10 

Will look into the indepent complaints commission when I get into work - so much hassle, I just want it over and done with. Trying to stay as relaxed as poss so it doesn't interfere with prep but obv is at back of mind. Not good!


----------



## 54und3r5

Awesome progress mate!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Guest

Side chest looks good mate


----------



## warren

looking brilliant mate, you will do great


----------



## J.E

just seen that you maybe holding a lil water due to fuked cortisol pal.

well ive been using NOW cortisol support for a couple of weeks and it seems like ive dropped a bit of water, it might all be in my head but i thought id give you a heads up anyway.

Good luck at your comp dude


----------



## LittleChris

How are things looking this week Adam?


----------



## ah24

Dan said:


> Side chest looks good mate


Thanks mate, was one of my weakest shots to begin with but I think it's actually a fairly good shot for me now, esp when you can see my legs/calves 



warren_1987 said:


> looking brilliant mate, you will do great


Hmmm...fingers crossed 



J.E said:


> just seen that you maybe holding a lil water due to fuked cortisol pal.
> 
> well ive been using NOW cortisol support for a couple of weeks and it seems like ive dropped a bit of water, it might all be in my head but i thought id give you a heads up anyway.
> 
> Good luck at your comp dude


lol seen you've just been banned so no idea if you'll see this but thanks! Will have a word with Jord and see if he thinks it'll make a diff at this stage - I'm willing to try anything :thumbup1:



LittleChris said:


> How are things looking this week Adam?


Fkin tough. CV 2x daily now, hungry 24/7, no energy bla bla bla lol.

Only 15 days left tomorrow!

Mentally I have to say I'm fukd. I don't really enjoy my training at the moment, and also - I really shouldn't be saying this - but if I don't qualify for British I won't be gutted.

Had you asked me 3-4weeks ago I'd of said 'gunning for top spot - eyes set on an invite'

Now I'm at that stage where I just want to get on stage, win, lose whatever so long as I look like I deserve to be up there.

As I mentioned before, I have low back probs anyway from my leg op - this is now v painful....I have patellar tendonitis in both knee's so CV has been uncomfortable for weeks, now doing it twice daily is taking it's toll lol...elbows hurt constantly. Just feel a mess really!

Buuuuut, I've come this fkin far and I know deep down this is how I should be feeling really.

Sorry I haven't been updating much btw guys - I really did want this to be a useful journal and use Little Lukes (Luke Bartram, competed in Juniors 08) as inspiration....but it's so hard to update when you're thinking negatively. I don't want negative posts from me on here, so usually decide not to post at all!

Just wanted to say a quick thanks to EVERYONE who has posted in here so far...whether it's advice, telling me I've made improvements, highlighting my weaknesses and how to change it around, general constructive criticism etc.

IF I do qualify for the Brits, I'll be v motivated - there's 3weeks from my show to the Brits. I shall update constantly then. I think my main prob is, because I haven't competed before - I don't have anything to compare myself with - I don't know if I'll look good/bad/sh1t/acceptable. Once I've got this show out the way, I have a baseline that I can work from. So I promise future journals WILL be more interesting! :lol:


----------



## chrisj22

Dude, even negative comments should be put in here - that's what journals are for.

But I understand why you wouldn't want to.

Head down and really dig in now. You're so frikken close


----------



## ah24

chrisj22 said:


> Dude, even negative comments should be put in here - that's what journals are for.
> 
> But I understand why you wouldn't want to.
> 
> Head down and really dig in now. You're so frikken close


I know I know, I'm just usually laid back and positive about everything whereas this past 2 weeks with the whole court thing, now feeling v depleted etc all the time obv it has an effect mentally and I'm not used to it!

On a more positive note, one thing the diet has bought into my life is oatcakes haha...these are amazing.

When people had mentioned them before I thought 'how feckin boring' buuuut, once a week or so I'll switch one of my oat shakes for some oatcakes (adjust amounts to fit macros) and love em! Can't wait til I've finished dieting to try the 'fruit and spice' and ginger ones...oooo my life is so exciting :lol:

Also, the 2 biggest things I'm craving right now?

Pizza? Ice cream? Choc? Nope.........

1) Bowl of weetabix

2) a pork pie!


----------



## hilly

haha rubbish choices those mate. i used to crave big bowls of oats lmao


----------



## ah24

hilly said:


> haha rubbish choices those mate. i used to crave big bowls of oats lmao


You know what, I remember back to one of your posts on my thread where I said oats bore the crap out of me - and you said it's your fav meal...well...mine too now haha :laugh:

Buuuut, I deffo don't crave em, I'm so looking forward to just having plain cereals with milk again. Milk is prob the one thing I've missed the most.


----------



## hilly

ahh i never have milk anywa really so dont miss it


----------



## defdaz

Well bloody done on being such a battler Adam! Massive respect to you mate, stick with it - 15 days to go!!! Nearly there!


----------



## Jem

Nairns oat cakes kick ass - loooove the fruit n spice ones !

My cravings are always oats and sultananas with peanut butter [couple of hob nobs in there would be nice too but guilt never would let me haha]

Push on babes ! you'll be there soon and can eat whatever you like. Life will always throw you curve balls you just gotta learn to swerve the fookers or perfect your return :-D


----------



## Raylike

Jem

You got my taste buds screaming,i am dieting for th British,please tell me how to make these lovely oat cakes..pls


----------



## ah24

defdaz said:


> Well bloody done on being such a battler Adam! Massive respect to you mate, stick with it - 15 days to go!!! Nearly there!


Thanks mate, 60min cv done this morn...guys at work laughing that I had to take extra bag in to fit all my shakers and meals, toothbrush etc as usually come in early do it, go home eat then come back later on but today had no time so stuff everything in 2 bags and here I am for the day! Will do another 20mins after my shift. Gonna try get a deep tissue done on my calves later on if I have any free slots.



Jem said:


> Nairns oat cakes kick ass - loooove the fruit n spice ones !
> 
> My cravings are always oats and sultananas with peanut butter [couple of hob nobs in there would be nice too but guilt never would let me haha]
> 
> Push on babes ! you'll be there soon and can eat whatever you like. Life will always throw you curve balls you just gotta learn to swerve the fookers or perfect your return :-D


Funny old thing the craving side of it isn't it?! So glad I finally tried oat cakes, it's so sad but they really are like a treat for me when I put a little PB on them!

Thanks Jem, will keep pushing  Your journal is a massive inspiration, I don't really post much in peoples journals but I read them daily and yours is one I frequent often :thumbup1: Keep up the good work yourself!



Raylike said:


> Jem
> 
> You got my taste buds screaming,i am dieting for th British,please tell me how to make these lovely oat cakes..pls


You don't make em dude (could do if you wanted) Jem is referring to 'Nairns' oatcakes, can get em in H&Bs or Tesco's down near the Rice Cakes etc. They're awesome  Good luck with the British


----------



## sceptic13

You're doin great mate! As you said yourself, at this stage, if you aint feelin it your doin something wrong. Just grind the work-outs and cardio out. Remind yourself you'll have your life back very soon. If you do your best, which I know you are, you can only be proud of yourself at the end, wherever you place. I think you're doin fantastic (all things considered:wink: ) Gotta squeeze all you can off now. Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24

*UPDATE: 11 Days Out...*

Riiiight,

I mentioned in Jems thread that I'd update this with the latest.

Quite a change to be honest.

The first difference is that I'm no longer working with Jordan. No ill feelings, and definately no sour grapes or whatever. He's done a wicked job at totally changing my physique this past 12weeks. But with his own prep right now and me with my court case and what not - we both need to get our heads sorted!

I've also mentioned a few times I'm very lucky in that I've had Terry Watson and Michelle Jones come and have a look at me every few weeks which has helped me mentally. Well, 2weeks ago they came down to take a look. The long and the short of it is, they didn't think I was where I needed to be and sat for a good hour with me discussing other shows and what not.

I decided to stick with the B'ham as this is what I've been working towards for 14weeks. But, we agreed I needed to step it up.

I was on;

Mon - 240carbs

Tues - 240carbs

Wed - 310carbs

Thurs - 240carbs

Fri - 240carbs

Sat - 310

Sun - Refeed

Cardio was 60mins pre-breakkie.

I decided to make some pretty drastic changes due to my cals/carbs just being too high for me at this stage and did;

Mon - 150carbs

Tues - 150carbs

Wed - 240carbs

Thurs - 150carbs

Fri - 150carbs

Sat - 150carbs

Sun - 240carbs

So, dropped around 100g carbs daily, dropped fats by about 30g too - and added in an extra low day (Saturday)

On top of this I did 20mins CV pwo, and additional 30 on Weds which was usually a rest day from weights.

Saw Terry and Michelle on Sun and they said there was a *big* difference and had tightened up A LOT. Though still work to do.

Terry had also bought down all his info from when he was 2weeks out from the Brits. And so we came up with the plan for this week which has been/is;

Mon - 60c/290p/65f

Tues - " "

Weds - 120c/290p/65f

Thurs - 60c/290p/65f

Fri - *0*c (fuk!!) / 290p / 65f .... NEVER done a zero carb day so wish me luck

Sat - 270c/290p/0f

Sun - 0c/290p/65f

CV same as last week + first time I'll be doing a double session on a Sunday too.

Since then I've ran the ideas past Harold who has said he's pleased how I've tightened up since he looked at me a few weeks ago and the plan Terry and I have come up with for this is perfect. Next week we're playing it by ear and I'll be seeing him 2-3times to make adjustments as needs-be.

Visibly I look so much better, mentally Terry and Michelle have been paramount and kicked me the real deal the whole way through. And now having Harold guide my final week in and tell me I'm looking better has topped it off.

I'll be taking update pics this Sat eve after my refeed (8days out) and will keep you guys updated fully now right up into the show!  Depending on the outcome on show day H will either have me doing the Leamington as a final stab at qualifying for the British, or we'll sit down and make plans for 2011 - my final year as a Junior.

Any questions please fire away in case I've missed anything - this is prob the biggest update I've given in a while!

Lastly.....huge huge HUGE thank you to both Terry and Michelle for taking their time out on these odd Sundays to come and give their honest and much appreciated opinions. Terry has been paramount to keeping my head straight through texts and what not and has offered bits of advice through out the prep which have made a big diff. Then to spend the time detailing the final 1-2weeks with me and urging me to go and speak to Harold again. I really do owe him and Michelle massively - it won't be fogotten mate!

Onwards and upwards from here guys, hopefully the pics this Sat will show a positive difference 

Now time for both Jordan and I to do well in our comps and finally for me be able to grab him a drink go for some proper food as a big thank you for everything  Best of luck at Leamington mate


----------



## najybomb

good read here mate, apologese again for past dispute. wish you the best of luck for the up coming show. standards good this year, but youll do well


----------



## ah24

najybomb said:


> good read here mate, apologese again for past dispute. wish you the best of luck for the up coming show. standards good this year, but youll do well


No worries man, I was a grumpy fukker back then. Yup standard is v good!


----------



## hilly

the above post is a good and fair one pal. However i can see why jordan would be a little annoyed at ure first post. its doesnt read to well from his point at all IMO especially as the lad preped you for free.

Ure right its ure prep and ure choice. you are both in the depths of contest prep now so expected to be a little short temperd etc. you will laugh at this later.

However i personally see nothing wrong with jordans text, its blunt and honest and what you would have got off me. as jordan was preping you if he thinks you needed to wait then thats his opinion. as he isnt charging you he has every right to say ure on ure own if you go ahead without his aproval. He is thinking of you at the end of the day and didnt want you just rushing down and loosing muscle or not looking ure best.

Now im not sticking up for jordan here. i think you both have valid points. i think the main issue is ure both pretty ****ed at the moment and short fused etc. plus with ure inexperience mate it is easy to get swayed by others opinions. got this myself this year as you probs read in my journal.

its all a learning curve for both you and jordan

hilly


----------



## jw007

IMO, prob good thing as J can now focus fully on himself 

Good luck Adam


----------



## defdaz

Awww ffs you guys, don't make me come and bang your heads together!! Just ring the other up, apologise and make up - I know for certain how much Adam's appreciated your help Jordan. Come on, you're both top lads and it'd be sh*t for you to fall out with each other...


----------



## XJPX

just text adam and all sorted realli, want to wish him all the best and right now id agree he is in better hands then myself as i cnt fully commit to his prep with him only a few days from hitting the stage so best of luck


----------



## ah24

defdaz said:


> Awww ffs you guys, don't make me come and bang your heads together!! Just ring the other up, apologise and make up -* I know for certain how much Adam's appreciated your help Jordan.* Come on, you're both top lads and it'd be sh*t for you to fall out with each other...


Cheers Daz 

And yup bit in bold is bang on. All sorted now, can tell we're both in the final stages of prep haha. Mistakes made on both parts but all sorted and forgotten!

On a side note..I'm fkin starving :lol:

Roll on 8.30pm, 200g chicken, 100g sweet pot, brocolli/cauliflour/celery and 3 rice cakes :thumbup1:


----------



## sceptic13

Your very welcome mate. It's been a pleasure for both Mich and I helping you and we look forward to seeing you onstage. Your dedication and determinism is clear to see.

You should have tightened up considerably by Sunday when I see you next. With IFBB Pro Big H taking care of your drying out next week I'm 100% confident you will look the best you possibly can. If you're reading this H, cheers mate.

Stay focused Ads. Not much longer now. As I said, this is where it's won or lost. You've got the rest of your life to eat Weetabix and pork pies! :tongue:


----------



## defdaz

That means sounds really bloody nice actually, would demolish that right now! 

Sounds like you've got next week sorted nicely Ad, just keep your head down and do the biz mate. :thumb:


----------



## ah24

*UPDATE: 8DAYS OUT*

So,

Saw H yesterday and he was v pleased at the changes I'd made within the last week again, from the front I'm pretty much there it's just my low back and glutes that are still not where they should be.

Have stuck to the plan Terry originally outlined to the T, jumped on the scales this morn and 6 days later I'm 5lbs lighter  Obv with the addition of a zero carb day some of this will be glycogen, but it's still nice seeing this last min progress coming through.

Today is prob my fav day on diet so far, refeed day of 270g carbs. Only fats are coming from fats within the carb sources (i.e. oats)

Only carbs I'm actually having is oats (200g), sweet potato (500g), blueberries PWO (200g) and 200g natty yoghurt. So not exciting and a totally clean refeed, but for the first time I truly understand what being depleted means lol. So although all these carbs are clean and what I'm used to (except the natty yoghurt), just looking at the amounts has my mouth watering!

Which is fuked up considering at the beginning of this thread I said I struggle to eat oats as they bore the crap out of me...right now I can't think of anything better!

I feel like death after my 2nd CV session, but it's made a big diff which motivates me through the 30 mind-numbing mins of it.

Will do my best to get a couple pics done and uploaded this eve where I should look much fuller as feel v v flat at mo.

Seeing Terry and Michelle tomorrow, looking forward to their feedback as I think this week the changes have been quite dramatic (waist was 27.5" this morn too)

Overall moods;

*Phyiscally:* Fuked! Joints ache, it's an effort just to walk down stairs etc

*Mentally:* VERY motivated! This past 7 days is like a fire has been re-lit


----------



## najybomb

hang in there


----------



## hilly

good stuff mate, told ya about the oats


----------



## ah24

hilly said:


> good stuff mate, told ya about the oats


I know, crazy! I remember you saying one of your fav meals was oats/cinnamon/splenda. Couldn't think of anything further than a fav meal for me at the time....I'm now counting down the next 45mins where I'm having exactly that haha :lol:


----------



## ah24

Never managed to get any pics the other night as no one was in and I don't have self timer on my phone!

Day 1 of proper depletion phase today, zero carbs, legs is the muscle group I trained plus CV etc etc...

Diet until Weds/Thurs is....

*Meal 1*

150g Turkey Steak

1tbsp Optimum Oil Blend

*Meal 2*

200g Cod

Broccoli/Asparagus/Cauliflour

*Meal 3*

200g Chicken Breast

1tbsp Optimum Oil Blend

Broccoli/Asparagus/Cauliflour

*Meal 4*

200g Cod

Broccoli/Asparagus/Cauliflour

*Meal 5*

200g Chicken

1tbsp Optimum Oil Blend

Broccoli/Asparagus/Cauliflour

*Meal 6*

150g Turkey Steak

1tbsp Optimum Oil Blend

Water is at 5.5L today and will increase over the week. Vit C is @ 7g and again increases throughout week.

Today has been a pretty busy day as had court etc and doing CV *3x* (Hope you're reading that Terry!) This will be the day once finished;

6.30am - 60mins CV

8am - Meal 1

9am - Met with Solicitor

10am - In courtroom

11.30am - Meal 2

1pm - Legs + 30mins CV

2.30pm - Meal 3

5.30pm - Meal 4

6.30pm - PT Client for 60mins

7.30pm - PT Client for 30mins

8pm - 15mins CV

8.30pm - Meal 5

11pm - Meal 6

So....cardio sessions have done 60/30/15mins today just to really kick off this whole depletion business plus take out the stress of the court thing lol.

On a happier note about that I didn't lose my license but got fined £450, have a criminal record for 'failing to stop at scene of accident' and 7pts on my license. Not great but at least I can focus on the task in hand now. 5 days tomorrow!


----------



## najybomb

is it chewable vit c? i love them mate, best thing a bout dieting, was just like eating sweeties!


----------



## defdaz

Bad luck on the court case mate, still like you say you've still got your licence :thumb:

Hope you're getting excited Ad!!


----------



## ah24

najybomb said:


> is it chewable vit c? i love them mate, best thing a bout dieting, was just like eating sweeties!


Yup :thumbup1: They're nice, as you say kinda like having a couple lil sweets after each meal :laugh:



defdaz said:


> Bad luck on the court case mate, still like you say you've still got your licence :thumb:
> 
> Hope you're getting excited Ad!!


Ooo yes, the end is in sight now - looking forward to the changes this week brings with the whole water manipulation side of things. The zero carbs really kicks my ass but 2 or 3 more days (depending on what Harold says) and I start to re-feed which I cannot wait for!

When I was grabbing the oil from Holland & Barretts I grabbed a couple protein bars (rocky road and caramel peanut) and a couple of these big bastard choc n rum n raisin flapjacks that I'll have after the stage 

Any recommendations people have for after the show?! One thing I'm making sure I have is a decent pork pie!


----------



## najybomb

recomendations? i love a good curry. i had kfc after the dorch show. a bargain bucket, with several of their burger things. and pop corn chicken. atleast there was protein  lol!


----------



## jstarcarr

good thread , the vit c are like sweets aint they lol. Will prob see you there good luck


----------



## jstarcarr

recomendations for food , got to be an all you can eat restraunt


----------



## sceptic13

ah24 said:


> Today has been a pretty busy day as had court etc and doing CV *3x* (Hope you're reading that Terry!) This will be the day once finished;


Yes I am reading this mate. That's the spirit. Glad to hear that by the end of the day you will have been on your perch on the cross-trainer 3 times. Lol. As we discussed a while back you're slightly behind so you must squeeze everything off you can now. I want to point out that since becoming aware of this, Adam has worked bloody hard to catch up and done exactly as myself and H have suggested. You told me you'd wondered what being 'depleted' really felt like. Well now you know! Lol.

The next few days should see you getting nice and dry. When H thinks you're ready he will give you a nice steady re-feed to fill you back out. Nothing fancy, and no last minute drastic changes. That's what often ruins physiques. I expect you to bring a very respectable package to the stage on Sunday.

Glad to hear you retained your license. Sorry to hear about the 450 quid fine tho. Ouch! At least you can put it all behind you now and focus on these last few days.

Doing legs tomorrow lunchtime so catch you then, unless you're up Forest.


----------



## 3752

sounds like things are coming together Adam....all the best for Sunday...

hey Terry hope you are well?


----------



## Jem

Can't wait to see you up there Adam - listen out for a gobby geordie shouting for you. This is what you've worked so hard for so make the most of it coz it flies by 

Big Hugs & :wub: 's because I'll bet your fooked xx


----------



## chrisj22

Keep pushing ads!!!


----------



## ah24

sceptic13 said:


> Glad to hear you retained your license. Sorry to hear about the 450 quid fine tho. Ouch! At least you can put it all behind you now and focus on these last few days.
> 
> Doing legs tomorrow lunchtime so catch you then, unless you're up Forest.


Exactly, can focus everything 100% on final part of prep as opposed to keep thinking about whether or not my license was going to be taken away!

I'll prob see H, train at Forest but finish cardio at k2 so spare me the torture of the bikes haha



Pscarb said:


> sounds like things are coming together Adam....all the best for Sunday...


Thanks Paul 

Things have definately changed for the better physique wise - BUT - I have to be honest with myself, no point being delusional. My conditioning won't be 100%. I still need to be leaner, but will see what this week brings 



Jem said:


> Can't wait to see you up there Adam - listen out for a gobby geordie shouting for you. This is what you've worked so hard for so make the most of it coz it flies by
> 
> Big Hugs & :wub: 's because I'll bet your fooked xx


Thanks Jem, it really is appreciated :thumbup1:

And yes....I am totally wiped out!



chrisj22 said:


> Keep pushing ads!!!


Cheers Chris! Hope all's good your end dude?


----------



## 54und3r5

Good luck fella  nail it!!!


----------



## ah24

54und3r5 said:


> Good luck fella  nail it!!!


Thanks dude, let's hope I can replicate what you've done :thumbup1: (Fingers crossed!)

Been to see H - and music to my ears - CV is done and dusted for now!

I've been doing CV from day 1 almost 14weeks ago now, and lately upto 2-3times in a day. During the whole prep I've missed just 1 session (wrote about it back in here when my bike ran out of petrol!) so it's fair to say I won't be missing that X-Trainer much lol :lol:

Just received my carb up plan from Harold starting from Fri. Can't wait! Has absolutely EVERYTHING covered, water, Vit C, exact foods to eat and what times. What to do morn of show, pre-stage etc.

Luckily due to only living 5mins from Forest I'll be seeing H Thurs/Fri, then again Sat afternoon to make any last min tweaks.

Zero carb sucks but only 2 more days of this sh1t (with no cardio..oops did I already mention that!?  ) then I can fill out and show day is here!

Thanks again everyone! This journal started out well, then took a bit of a nose-dive update wise, but from now up til this show and then hopefully the Brits, I shall update it the best I can


----------



## fats

Not posted before but have been following, just want to wish you all the best for Sunday, you've done most of the hard stuff, as you say only 2 more days then carb time.

Good luck Adam :rockon:


----------



## defdaz

Fan-bloody-tastic mate!! I'm sorry I won't be there to cheer you on  but I'll be rooting for you from here and looking forward to the photos!

You've earned this dude, enjoy it!


----------



## chrisj22

Yeah, all good in the hood at my end bud :thumbup1:

Good luck for this final week buddy


----------



## sceptic13

Pscarb said:


> sounds like things are coming together Adam....all the best for Sunday...
> 
> hey Terry hope you are well?


Fine thanks mate. Still lifting but also been doing MMA and some running work. Lost 2 stone. Gear free for nearly 2 years and very happy. Helping Ads makes me wanna do it again tho.....almost. Lol.



ah24 said:


> Been to see H - and music to my ears - CV is done and dusted for now!


THAT I dont miss....at all. Lol.


----------



## ah24

Well..was hoping for a lie in - but my body is so used to being up and out doing cardio!

So decided to get some posing practice in and managed to take 2 quick pics of legs but sooo awkward taking pics of upper body without a self timer!

2 days depleting left, then 2 day refeed


----------



## sceptic13

Pictures dont do you justice mate. You look much better in the flesh. Lookin forward to seein you after your re-feed.


----------



## ah24

*Day 1 of carb up!*

So glad its finally fkin here! Didn't get any sleep lastnight as kept waking up to check if it was time to eat lmao.

So, just had meal 1 which was 100g Turkey/60g Oats/1small Banana

7 meals to go all 100g Turkey/200g Sweet Potato plus the final 2 meals are half a banana each.

Water is at 7litres and I think Vit C is 11 or 12g but can't remember off the top of my head.

Bring it on! Can start to feel human again


----------



## Galtonator

good luck mate


----------



## OpolE

Awesome stuff have a good day at comp


----------



## najybomb

legs are looking nicely seperated mate, enjoy your day, being on stage is such a buz youll love it.


----------



## ah24

Thanks a lot guys, not long now!

Been to see Harold again today, says looking on track stick to carb up plan. Will text him later tonight with update then see him finally around 3ish on Sat where he'll make any last min adjustments.

Putting 3 coats of DreamTan on tomorrow through out the day then a coat of Jan Tana's Ultra 1 on the Sunday morning.

End is in sight


----------



## hsmann87

ah24 said:


> Well..was hoping for a lie in - but my body is so used to being up and out doing cardio!
> 
> So decided to get some posing practice in and managed to take 2 quick pics of legs but sooo awkward taking pics of upper body without a self timer!
> 
> 2 days depleting left, then 2 day refeed


hello mate. just seen the pics on page 1 of this journal and now these.

in the words of FatBoy Slim's tune..."You've come a long way baby"!

Smash it up! Good luck. :beer:


----------



## DEJ

all the best adam youve done so well and your physique has changed drastically. Given me a kick up the ass to shed some bodyfat.

All the best..


----------



## Jem

Ad let me know how you find the ultra 1 hun as Im stuck between that and the showtime stuff

Enjoy your carbs x


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck for your show hun


----------



## ah24

Thanks a lot you guys - means a lot 

Today so far I've had

150g Turkey / 60g Oats / 1 Banana

150g Turkey / 200g Sweet Poato

I'll have 3 more turkey and sweet pot meals at the same quantities, then switch over to 3 meals of 300g turkey and a banana with each.

My final meal tonight (12pm) will be 300g Steak! My fav 

Water is at 5L until 6pm and Vit C is at 13g.

Have 2 coats of Dream Tan on now and it's all kicking in that it's finally happening, I first got into BBing when I was 16 after my leg op, so 4 years with the 'idea' of competing and now finally 14weeks of dieting and tomorrow's the day!

Terry is picking me up just before 3pm where I'll run over and see Harold one last time in person and then update through text until I see him show day.

Also, to keep me busy I'm gonna cook up some choc and walnut brownies and have one 20mins before I go on stage. If the guys travelling up with me haven't eaten them, come grab me if your at the show and want one!

Will try whack a pic either tonight or tomorrow morn showing how I'm looking with the tan 

Thanks again everyone who's posted so far


----------



## Jem

Walnuts ...bleurgh ....good job Im not allowed them anyway ...shattered my illusions there ad !


----------



## ah24

Jem said:


> Walnuts ...bleurgh ....good job Im not allowed them anyway ...shattered my illusions there ad !


haha walnuts are what a determine a decent brownie or not! :lol:

Now I just have to resist the temptation to lick out the bowl :cursing:


----------



## Jem

ah24 said:


> haha walnuts are what a determine a decent brownie or not! :lol:
> 
> Now I just have to resist the temptation to lick out the bowl :cursing:


Maybe I just never noticed them before then :confused1: ....well tbh it's pickled walnuts I object to the most ...served up to me in some fancy schmancy restaurant with poached pear and I was most unimpressed ...they looked like ..well I wont say..but I'd imagine the taste was the same too :whistling:

Want me to bring anything for you - supposed to be going out shopping for a bag of goodies today to give to pals competing ...any spesh requests ?


----------



## lump89

Good luck tomorrow Adam. I've only just caught up on your journal as my old username got locked (by my wierdo stalker ex gf) so made a new one in the end (its harry jack btw  )

Youve made a hell of a change in your physique im impressed mate, will be looking for update pics on here and facebook tomorrow.

Enjoy the day buddy!


----------



## Big Dawg

Best of luck mate - hope you're the best on stage!


----------



## ah24

Jem said:


> Maybe I just never noticed them before then :confused1: ....well tbh it's pickled walnuts I object to the most ...served up to me in some fancy schmancy restaurant with poached pear and I was most unimpressed ...they looked like ..well I wont say..but I'd imagine the taste was the same too :whistling:
> 
> Want me to bring anything for you - supposed to be going out shopping for a bag of goodies today to give to pals competing ...any spesh requests ?


Man that sounds rough! No wonder it put you off haha, trust me in brownies they're fkin awesome...so long as there's not bucket loads of em! Can you tell I like choc brownies?!

Hmmm you know what can I actually be really cheeky and take you up on that offer?! I did my final shop yesterday to get bits for after the show and the one thing I've really missed through this diet I forgot - a can of NORMAL RedBull! Not the sugar free rubbish. If not nooo problemo as I'm sure they'll be a vending machine I can raid somewhere  Thanks!



lump89 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Adam. I've only just caught up on your journal as my old username got locked (by my wierdo stalker ex gf) so made a new one in the end (its harry jack btw  )
> 
> Youve made a hell of a change in your physique im impressed mate, will be looking for update pics on here and facebook tomorrow.
> 
> Enjoy the day buddy!


Hey dude, I logged on FB a couple days ago and said I had a pop up message from you but I must've been away from comp when you sent it!

Thanks mate, will update from my phone when I'm there as no doubt I'll be nervous as fook n wanting to take my mind off it lol



AlasTTTair said:


> Best of luck mate - hope you're the best on stage!


Cheers! Fingers crossed ehhh?



romper stomper said:


> great recovery and best of luck mate


Thanks Romper, been a long old road from my leg op and what not but definately worth it :thumbup1:


----------



## Haimer

All the best for tomorrow Adam, sounds like you have definitely put in the graft!


----------



## ah24

Haimer said:


> All the best for tomorrow Adam, sounds like you have definitely put in the graft!


Thanks dude, haven't seen you post that much lately? Hope training etc is going well.

One thing I can say is I really have put the work in. Under Jordan's guidance I did what he said to the T, under Harold's guidance I've done what he's said to the T and they are both completely diff approaches so trust me, this last 3weeks has been v v tough mentally and physically!

Terry texting to see how I'm doing and being a cardio nazi making sure I'm doing it has helped massively :thumb:

From the front I think I'm pretty much there, it's just my low back and glutes that still have some fat to come off, but assuming I qualify for the British - that *will* be rectified


----------



## Guest

Good luck, you've come on a lot


----------



## hilly

good luck mate


----------



## LittleChris

Good luck Adam


----------



## Jem

ah24 said:


> Man that sounds rough! No wonder it put you off haha, trust me in brownies they're fkin awesome...so long as there's not bucket loads of em! Can you tell I like choc brownies?!
> 
> Hmmm you know what can I actually be really cheeky and take you up on that offer?! I did my final shop yesterday to get bits for after the show and the one thing I've really missed through this diet I forgot - a can of NORMAL RedBull! Not the sugar free rubbish. If not nooo problemo as I'm sure they'll be a vending machine I can raid somewhere  Thanks!


Right I am off to sainsbury's now ad so will pick it up for you ...funnily enough - I just went to get my wing mirror fixed ..and the bloke in the garage charged me ...A CAN OF REDBULL :lol: :lol: :lol:

No probs - so long as my memory holds out I will bring it with me ...also making millionaires shortbread this afternoon [for my cheat tonight] so maaaay have a slice left for you :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22

Mate, your commitment has been amazing through the 14 weeks.

Best of luck mate


----------



## Jem

Got your Redbull and slab of millionaires shortbread made by me own fair hands - sleep well chick xx


----------



## ah24

chrisj22 said:


> Mate, your commitment has been amazing through the 14 weeks.
> 
> Best of luck mate


Thanks mate, been a loooong journey! End is in sight now 



Jem said:


> Got your Redbull and slab of millionaires shortbread made by me own fair hands - sleep well chick xx


Ahhh Jem you're a star! Really appreciate that, thanks! The short bread has made my day as I managed to fuk up the brownie lmao...not a good cook! :lol:

Right...

Saw Harold and he was happy, 3rd coat of Dream Tan on..

Cut water from 6pm and switched over to 300g plain turkey every 2hours until 12pm with 2g Vit C.

Feel v full now and obviously a little bloated and watery but sure this will drop off throughout the night.

Said I'd whack a quick pic up...sooo excuse the classy Superman pants :laugh:



As said, once the waters off tomorrow I should look in respectable condition fingers crossed.


----------



## defdaz

Wow mate, what can I say! To be where you are now in such short time after your crash and op, your knees, the court summons and everything... amazing. Regardless of the result (and I hope you win!) you've done an incredible job and I hope you really enjoy the day. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Well done Adam :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

2nd place - hope you're proud of yourself and enjoying your well earned rest [minus the cramps]

Good on ya huni xx


----------



## sammym09

congrats mate!


----------



## Davo

well done! any brit invite?


----------



## LittleChris

Nicely done Adam. Looking good there Jem as well


----------



## defdaz

Woohooo!! Congrats mate, legend!!


----------



## big silver back

Well done mate, look great :thumb:


----------



## 3752

well done Adam mate hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Guest

congrats mate!


----------



## Jem




----------



## 54und3r5

Well done dude ;0) awesome stuff


----------



## ah24

Jem said:


> Well done Adam :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> 2nd place - hope you're proud of yourself and enjoying your well earned rest [minus the cramps]
> 
> Good on ya huni xx


Thanks Jem! Also, thanks for the Redbull, Caramel and that Shortcake...was amazing! I deffo owe you something at your show - just name it and I'll attempt to make it and return it in your dish I completely forgot I took :lol:

Was great meeting you albeit short and the lil pressies + photo made my day  As said, all the best with your prep!

Right,

As Jem said, I placed 2nd and actually am v v happy with it. Loved every min of being on stage.

Was a wee bit tipsy, wow what 2 shots of whiskey do when you haven't had any alcohol for 14weeks! Also crazy the diff that and a bit of choc makes with pumping up, Hayley who was backstage with me said it was amazing literally watching veins pop out from everywhere whilst lifting.

When I was backstage naturally you check out the opposition and straight away I said to Hayley "I'm 2nd" , she thought I was being negative and I just said to her, wait and see, I'm just being realistic...

And after hanging out my ass on stage for what seemed an eternity, what did I get? 2nd  Guy who won it totally deserved it. I think both guys outsized me but my legs and shape maybe put me ahead of guy in 3rd. He had pretty bad gyno too which obv didn't help.

Got off-stage and had cramp etc so took an energy drink that was given as a competitor and Krispy Kreme donut and pork pie...sorted me right out :thumbup1:

Chilled for a bit, went to go meet Jem and had a totally random guy in audience ask me if I was the Junior that placed 2nd I said yeah and he said "Really well done mate, you did bloody well....great legs!" The guys I had come up with me also said that people around them were saying my quads were good which is nice to hear feedback...just need to bring up chest/back!

So the bit most people care about...what have I eaten? Krispy Kremes, pork pie, 1/2 a subway, some choc fudge brownie, CNP flapjack, Jems shortcake + caramel, Burger King (Large Whopper meal + onion rings + ice cream), raspberry turn over.....stomach now looks pregnated so think I'm just going to have a double choc myofusion in *milk!* before bed and maybe a spoon of PB (back to old tricks already!)

The plan now? Really not too sure, Jordan text me and thinks I should hit the Leamington once I've tightened up and do the Brits (thanks for the text dude, and looking sharp in your latest photo's)...Flex Lewis spoke to me for a bit and said so much can change in 2weeks, but on the other hand smashing a rebound now for next year as a Junior can produce HUGE gains. Said his biggest change was when he first competed as a Junior a year younger than me (19) until his next show.

I'm going to sleep on it tonight and go see Harold at 11am tomorrow, ultimately I'm pretty much going to do what he says. I just need to make sure I can do it financially as this final week really has cost more than I thought. Either way you can be sure, I *will* be back next year and I *will* be at the British with the changes made and a tighter physique. Will keep this updated though for if I do hit the Leamington.

Massive thanks to EVERYONE on here who has wished me luck, given me positive and negative feedback and general advice. Also big thanks to the guys from work travelling up with me and especially to Dave (aka 'The ****') for driving us there and back and huge huge thanks to Hayley for being there backstage. She made sure my glaze was 100% and kept dabbing me with a towel after my sets to prevent tan from running and just mentally kept me focused. Finally, last but not least - Terry & Michelle, I've text Terry many many times thanking him but they really don't know how much of an impact they had toward the latter stages of my prep. Nothing was too much for Terry, any Q's I had, HONEST feedback with constructive criticism. Telling me exactly what I NEEDED to hear, not wanted. Never blew smoke my ass yet once he could see I'd really turned things around he let me know which spurred me on even more. Now just to see if I can get him back onstage for a comeback and watch him suffer the cardio 

*Finally!!:* Some Pics!







Don't even know why I bothered posing in that last pic - he makes me look a 12yr old school girl!! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Well done and congrats


----------



## 54und3r5

That guy in the middle has bad gyno!!


----------



## Big Dawg

Well done mate! The guy in the middle has some of the worst gyno I've ever seen!


----------



## Jem

No probs Adam - Scott's a lovely lad so I was well chuffed you two came in 1st and 2nd place. The lad that came third had really terrible gyno didnt he ...made my puppies look small LOL

Take care and see you soon xx


----------



## 3752

it is very sad to see a junior with gyno that bad....


----------



## XJPX

congrats again pal, like i said in the text sleep on it and see how u feel tmo and if u wanna go for it am sur u cud cum in 5percent tighter n cnt see how they cud keep off the british stage then


----------



## Lois_Lane

Well done mate after reading posts from you for years its great to see you getting up on stage. You looked very good.....that guy who came 3rd wtf was he thinking getting up there in that state....


----------



## clarkey

Well done mate you look great in your pics. You have a very good base to build on now and very pleasing look to your physique.. :thumbup1:


----------



## hsmann87

congrats mate.


----------



## sceptic13

Congratulations on a well deserved placing mate. Pictures look great. You showed great character during your prep overcoming the challenges of a week of illness, your court case and playing 'catch-up' once you realised you were a little behind. Many would have used any one of these as an excuse to drop out. Bloody well done!! :thumb:

I'll be interested to hear later if you decide to do the Leamington or re-group for next year. As I said to you the other day (and as you're aware yourself), once your chest and back come up, you will be very competitive. You know what is required for conditioning now. Just a question of applying it from the start. With H prepping you next year, I am 100% confident your conditioning will be on the money. (As Paul Scarb says, Harold Marillier is one of the most overlooked coaches out there. Unlike some 'Guru's' he doesnt spend hours and hours hyping himself on the net and so, consequently, he is less well known. But LOOK AT THIS GUYS RECORD! A string of British champions, including IFBB Pro Troy Brown. He got myself and Michelle Jones British titles on our 2nd ever competitions!)



ah24 said:


> Now just to see if I can get him back onstage for a comeback and watch him suffer the cardio


We'll see.... :wink:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Pscarb said:


> it is very sad to see a junior with gyno that bad....


i agree Paul...anyway well done Adam, i remember my juniors days....hell of a rush init, remember quality will always beat quantity:thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

Mate well done you came in great!

Have you got another year left as a junior after this one?


----------



## defdaz

Great write up mate! I'm hoping Harold says to focus on next year now - extra mass and do some damage at next years Brits...


----------



## ah24

sceptic13 said:


> Congratulations on a well deserved placing mate. Pictures look great. You showed great character during your prep overcoming the challenges of a week of illness, your court case and playing 'catch-up' once you realised you were a little behind. Many would have used any one of these as an excuse to drop out. Bloody well done!! :thumb:
> 
> I'll be interested to hear later if you decide to do the Leamington or re-group for next year. As I said to you the other day (and as you're aware yourself), once your chest and back come up, you will be very competitive. You know what is required for conditioning now. Just a question of applying it from the start. With H prepping you next year, I am 100% confident your conditioning will be on the money. (As Paul Scarb says, Harold Marillier is one of the most overlooked coaches out there. Unlike some 'Guru's' he doesnt spend hours and hours hyping himself on the net and so, consequently, he is less well known. But LOOK AT THIS GUYS RECORD! A string of British champions, including IFBB Pro Troy Brown. He got myself and Michelle Jones British titles on our 2nd ever competitions!)


Thanks for that mate, and yup you're right about Harold. Will go see what he says, a big part of me would like to do Leamington and Brits but 1) financially I just don't know if I can do them 2) I don't want to do the British just to be able to say I've done it...I want to be competitive, this is another reason why waiting the year will benefit me...decisions!

Will text you and let you know once I've seen him 



Khaos said:


> i agree Paul...anyway well done Adam, i remember my juniors days....hell of a rush init, remember quality will always beat quantity:thumb:


Massive rush! I felt like total sh1t the 2-3weeks before as expected and when people were saying "Do you think you'll do it again" I said to em honestly fuk knows until I've been on-stage as it's so demanding.

The second I got off-stage (after having some water and a krispy kreme of course  ) the answer was a motherfukin yes! Such a buzz.



Magic Torch said:


> Mate well done you came in great!
> 
> Have you got another year left as a junior after this one?


Cheers J, appreciate it! Yup 1 more year left, so really wanna pack some size on my chest and back and show what I can do in '11.


----------



## maccer

Well done you look great!!


----------



## Paul1990

well done mate, you look great in the front relaxed pose


----------



## MissBC

Congrats Adam  Wicked result for your first show


----------



## Magic Torch

ah24 said:


> Cheers J, appreciate it! Yup 1 more year left, so really wanna pack some size on my chest and back and show what I can do in '11.


If you have one more left then I would leave it this year. Another qualifier and then the brits will be tough, you may burn a little muscle etc etc....I'd rather have a massive rebound so I have some more time to gain before next year, work my ass off....keep on a very good diet, nice choice of other things and come back next year and win it all!!

On the other hand, it will give you a lot of experience doing the brits, and 3-4 weeks isnt that long.......

Speak to big H mate, he'll have a plan for ya!

Well done mate all the best people get 2nd place LMAO


----------



## RACK

Well done Adam, pretty sure I saw you back stage but you looked in a daze so I left you to it. Again, big congrats! You looked fantastic


----------



## ah24

Thanks v much Maccer, Paul and Briar!



Magic Torch said:


> If you have one more left then I would leave it this year. Another qualifier and then the brits will be tough, you may burn a little muscle etc etc....I'd rather have a massive rebound so I have some more time to gain before next year, work my ass off....keep on a very good diet, nice choice of other things and come back next year and win it all!!
> 
> On the other hand, it will give you a lot of experience doing the brits, and 3-4 weeks isnt that long.......
> 
> Speak to big H mate, he'll have a plan for ya!
> 
> Well done mate all the best people get 2nd place LMAO


Spoke to H this morning, and what you said in your first paragraph is EXACTLY the plan 

I know I can turn my condition around pretty quickly in time...but at the end of the day - I just don't have the mass yet. I don't want to do the British for the sake of it because it's "The British". I wanna go and be competitive, not just make up the numbers.

So, for today and tomorrow I'm going to eat what I like then start tidying up the diet from Weds. Go see Harold on Fri with my old off-season plan and we'll make some changes.

Gear wise, I'm off the fast acting test/tren/mast, clen etc....putting in a few shots over the next couple of weeks of Test E to see me through the rebound then will take a fair while off the gear :thumbup1:

Really looking forward to hammering this off-season and making improvements. This competition has really motivated me and as said I loved every minute of it.

Oh..and yeah deffo agree, you know what they say 'first the worst...second the best" 



RACK said:


> Well done Adam, pretty sure I saw you back stage but you looked in a daze so I left you to it. Again, big congrats! You looked fantastic


Oh man backstage I was fuked. I was p1ssed off the whiskey as well as generally shagged from the exhaustion! Thanks though mate, really appreciate it


----------



## Magic Torch

I think thats wise mate, exactly the reason why I'm not doing it, I looked at my pics and mine alone, not comparing my self to anyone else and thought, from where I am will I be happy with what I can do for the brits....No....so I thought why waste time with it, lets start to pack on some mass and next year be 100% happy. I did the Brits last year when I wasn't really on it....regretted it massively.

Enjoy your few days off pal, eat and be merry, then game face on...


----------



## lump89

good work mate!!! you look good, wise decision on the brits, save it for next year against me


----------



## chrisj22

Well done Ads!

Sounds like a wise plan too buddy ;-)


----------



## Haimer

Big congratulations bro, winning a trophy on your first show is a great acheivement - and coming second after everything you went through is quality.

Must say sounds like Harold really knows his stuff! Will you be essentially be bulking from now until prep time next year for Bham?


----------



## Lois_Lane

I would seriously consider leaving the test enth out mate.

Once in you are looking at many weeks until its out again.

Plus after a show gaining weight is not the hard part, not gaining it is!

I would just rest up for a few months stay pretty lean and then hit it hard.

But whatever you do good luck in the future!


----------



## hilly

congrats mate great job.

im with con, i used test p for mine. wasnt really a rebound just 100mg test p mon/wed/fri for 2 weeks then 75mg for a week then 50mg for a week then off worked a treat


----------



## ah24

Haimer said:


> Big congratulations bro, winning a trophy on your first show is a great acheivement - and coming second after everything you went through is quality.
> 
> Must say sounds like Harold really knows his stuff! Will you be essentially be bulking from now until prep time next year for Bham?


#

Cheers mate! Yeah that's the plan for now, make the most of this rebound - then take a good 4weeks off around Dec/Jan time to let my joints recover somewhat and then back on for a full on bulk until next years shows and tbh will prob do the Birmingham again as I really enjoyed it 



Lois_Lane said:


> I would seriously consider leaving the test enth out mate.
> 
> Once in you are looking at many weeks until its out again.
> 
> Plus after a show gaining weight is not the hard part, not gaining it is!
> 
> I would just rest up for a few months stay pretty lean and then hit it hard.
> 
> But whatever you do good luck in the future!


Thanks for your input mate! So you think just drop everything and go clean from now? Just focus on decent eating and training?

Thanks for the good luck, my back is my main area I need to thicken up so a trip to your log is in order again :lol:



hilly said:


> congrats mate great job.
> 
> im with con, i used test p for mine. wasnt really a rebound just 100mg test p mon/wed/fri for 2 weeks then 75mg for a week then 50mg for a week then off worked a treat


Hmmm decisions,

To be honest out of everything...it's the water I'm more worried about - really want to keep that to a minimum so may just come off altogether like you guys are suggesting.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Honestly yes mate i would do a pct course now and then take some time off.

I have done it both ways, when i tried to rebound i became very ill by gaining too much water plus after a show you are pretty worn out.

This year i went right into pct then had a total of 5 months off. Did tons of other stuff didn't worry about training or diet just stayed lean. Been back on for 2 weeks and basically back to my biggest again......muscle memory is real.

You wont lose more muscle than two weeks on gear will add back on in 3-5 months off.

So give your self a pat on the back for doing great! Get in the gym a few times per week (certainly don't drop training and keep some cardio up) and try and get your food consumption under control as quickly as possible.

Plus the way your body responds after a show IMO will allow you to keep more size in your time off as its so responsive....

BUT i am not your coach i would just do whatever he suggests seeing that's what you pay him for lol


----------



## DB

I woul personally run 4 weeks of fast acting stuff nothing major!

prop 300mg/week

dbol 30-50mg pre workout only

then come off with a nice PCT


----------



## ah24

Lois_Lane said:


> BUT i am not your coach i would just do whatever he suggests seeing that's what you pay him for lol


I appreciate your time on my thread giving your input but I also appreciate this part 

Harold has laid out the beginnings of the plan and as you say he's my coach so ultimately I'll do what he says.

But I didn't want to say that straight off as the reason for me keeping this journal is for peoples opinions and advice, of which bits and pieces I can take from here and get Harolds views on them.

I just didn't want to say straight up 'well my minds made up thats that' as people are less likely to give advice in my journal in the future!

Plus, I've tried keeping the gear side of it out of here so far as, as you guys know - many ways to skin a cat and sooo many different views on how to run things that it gets confusing.

On a seperate note, I'm looking forward to eventually being off everything for a while. Having to pop countless pills throughout the day as well as EOD jabs really does take it's toll.

As for the diet, to be honest as boring as it may be I think I'll pretty much be back on it from tomorrow, the only deviences I'll have is 4weetabix with milk and sugar in the morning (simple things keep me happy) and sausages and mash for dinner. Except for that during the day I'll most likely be on a combo of oats/whey/chicken/sweet pot and PB which were my diet foods up until the last week where it was all pretty much turkey.

Keeping water fairly high and just 2g of Vit C before bed to keep it flushing through. I'm quite water sensitive so it's the one thing I'm trying to keep a hold of.


----------



## ah24

So another update..

The first 3 days after the show I ate total crap, put on a fair amount of weight! Was still vascular as hell 2 days after the show, right now I just look 'full'. I had my first training session back today and I felt really good. It's nice to look in the mirror when training now and not look flat and stingey. My strength is still down somewhat but that's to be expected.

Pic of quads 2 days after show;



Went to see H earlier to run the initial bulking diet past him and he hasn't felt the need to make any changes so looks like it's ready to rock from Monday and will be roughly as follows;

*Meal 1:*

2 Whole Eggs

1.5 Scoops MP Protein

60g Oats

1 Spoon PB

*Meal 2:*

2 Scoops Protein

80g Oats

1 Spoon PB

*TRAIN*

Pro-Recover after training

*Meal 3:*

200g Lean Steak Mince

2x Wholemeal Tortillas

*Meal 4:*

200g Chicken Breast

200g Sweet Pot

Mixed Veg

*Meal 5:*

2 Scoops Protein

80g Oats

1 Spoon PB

*Meal 6:*

200g Chicken Breast

200g Sweet Pot

Mixed Veg

*Meal 7:*

Pro-Dessert

1 Spoon PB

I'll also spread 200g pineapple throughout the day

2 more pics I have from show day, first one is Hayley who helped me backstage, putting my tan on. Such a demeaning moment. Bent over a bath in Superman undercrackers looking like an Oompah Loompah. Second is obv on-stage at the end.

Sent off cash to Eric Guy so looking forward to official show photo's 

Bring on getting bigger


----------



## Jimmy1

soz for being late ads

well done mate...you deserved the invite tbh 

man that dude has some serious moobs!!!!

where did he place?


----------



## ah24

Jimmy said:


> soz for being late ads
> 
> well done mate...you deserved the invite tbh
> 
> man that dude has some serious moobs!!!!
> 
> where did he place?


No worries Jimmy, thanks for stopping by anyway 

Yeah the invite would of been nice, and a fair few people said with a further 6lbs or so off me I'd look a whole lot different. But, it is what it is - the judges have a hard job and its just given me more motivation to work on my weaker parts so next year when I walk out its a case of "Right he's in 1st..now where to place these guys" ....I'm a man on a mission now!

Yeah pretty sad to see someone around my age (20) with gyno like that, hope he gets it sorted before stepping onstage again!

He placed 3rd. There was only 3 of us in the class, was hoping for a bigger turn out!


----------



## Jimmy1

well looking forward to seeing the result next year

not only is H a fab bloke....he is right on your doorstep....the perfect chance to get evaluated regularly

onwards.....


----------



## Jem

Yo Ad - Glad to see diet is on track and ready to rock and roll ! Just a little update as was chatting with Scott tonight [one who took first].

He's not doing the Brits as he already had a holiday booked and doesnt get home until day before ....also - he has put on 2.5 stone LMAO ! ..he's got sciatica to boot and can't even train properly at the moment either ...


----------



## ah24

Jem said:


> Yo Ad - Glad to see diet is on track and ready to rock and roll ! Just a little update as was chatting with Scott tonight [one who took first].
> 
> He's not doing the Brits as he already had a holiday booked and doesnt get home until day before ....also - he has put on 2.5 stone LMAO ! ..he's got sciatica to boot and can't even train properly at the moment either ...


Thanks for the update Jem! Last time I checked I'd put on around 26lbs so just under 2st and I feel puffy as fuk so god knows how Scott feels! Ahhh that's a shame he's not doing Brits...coulda given me the invite 

Went out and had a few drinks for the first time in 15weeks...all I can say is my head hurts and I have to train a client in 25mins...feck :cursing:


----------



## micky07

Well done mate. Keep it up.

*My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal.


----------



## ah24

Thanks Mickey 

Quick update..

Ohhh man, my lower back is agony from this water retention!

Show day I think I was 11st 4lbs....yesterday on the scales at the gym I was 13st 11lbs...so 35lb gain..woops!

Hopefully now I'm eating cleaner again it should start sorting itself out. Trained for the first time properly on Monday and did chest & bi's. Kept the weight pretty light and didn't go to complete failure but wow was it great to get a proper pump again 

Received a few pics from Eric Guy which I'm happy with;









Finally...my weakest shot is my rear double bi, you can see where I have low back problems it's as if I have no lower left lat. Other pics show it worse. My overall back thickness is really what I need to work on this year as you can see the other guys' development compared to mine is night and day.

Any tips for bringing this up, please let me know!


----------



## DEJ

Just heavy bent over/t bar rows mate, squeeze and contract like hell then lower. Sure youve heard it all before but thats helped me hell of a lot.


----------



## ah24

DEJ said:


> Just heavy bent over/t bar rows mate, squeeze and contract like hell then lower. Sure youve heard it all before but thats helped me hell of a lot.


Yup tbh I'm pretty sure I'll bring it up fine, it's just the back problems this year that have held me back. Will just be going heavy on the basics to bring em up but just wanted any general feedback tbh!

Will be good to start deadlifting again - I think that alone will pack on A LOT of thickness


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey up hows things going ?


----------



## chrisj22

Third shot is my fav :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24

Bettyboo said:


> Hey up hows things going ?


All good thanks hun - massive congrats to you! Great feeling being on-stage isn't it 

When's your next show?



chrisj22 said:


> Third shot is my fav :thumbup1:


I actually quite like that shot too, always considered front dbl biceps to be my weakest shot but next year if I can thicken up my abs and bring my biceps up a little I think it could be quite a good shot


----------



## OpolE

Adam thats freeking awesome, good work, i could see you were totally dedicated with bodybuilding. Was good to get some work experience time with you anyway


----------



## ah24

Thought I'd give a quick update to this,

Things are going pretty well, the heaviest I got to before my diet was 87.8kilos....I'm now stabilising at around 91-92kilos but still quite watery. The 7days after the show I just total binged (asin one day I had 4 take-aways), my beloved pork pies I kept mentioning - I would have them for breakfast the 2 days after my show lol...

After that 7days I tidied things up and pretty much stuck to the diet I outlined on the previous page. But have really suffered with water retention.

Strength wise is good, closed grip benched 110 for 8 yesterday, back to deadlifting finally. Just keeping it v v light and did 3x8reps with 110. Feels good just to be doing the movement again :thumbup1:

Also....stomach distention, exactly the same as hillys. Finally went Docs 3 days ago, straight away sent me for stool sample (sh1tting into clingfilm and spooning your sh1t into a test tube is fkin degrading!! :lol: ), blood samples and an emergency ultra-sound.

Still awaiting results from stool sample....bloods came back with urea present in kidneys (was expected due to my mass and high protein diet, but still going for further tests) and my liver enzymes were doubled (Doc knows about my AAS usage). Had ultra-sound yesterday, lady spent ages on a particular area of my abdomen and kept print screening but then at the end said everything looked ok, she will forward results to GP. Kinda more frustrating as I wish she found something so I could get rid of this distention. :cursing:

Before anyone suggests - I've taken dairy back out, no difference, taken wheat out - no difference etc...taking prebiotics...you name it I've tried it.

Started PCT yesterday which will consist of 6x HCG shots (shot every mon/thurs), 100mg clomid and 20mg nolva. Once I'm recovered I'll have bloods done and assuming all is good - hoping to be back on mid-late December for a simple test/eq cycle. Spoke to H today and he's wanting me to keep it simple so all good  Probably looking at 500mg test / 400 eq. Is tempting to go for bigger doses after reading a couple other Juniors logs and the amount they're taking considering I'll be up against them next year, but slow and steady wins the race and all that 

An updates not an update without pics..so, first 2 are to show the diff in my stomach (from show day, to how it is presently at all times no matter what I eat)

Third pic is me after training a few days ago, really pulled stomach in for the pic and it feking hurt. Not a good sign lol :innocent:







Far from lean and pretty right now, but not too worried as I know this is because of 1) the over indulgence 2) surplus calorie intake now but mainly 3) cutting T3 off and dropping cardio suddenly....plan was to taper cardio off but my patellar tendons were so sore after the show I just dropped it altogether. Will sort bf out after PCT if it doesn't sort itself soon.

Finally, started using glucosamine/chondroitin and mega cissus. Not sure if it's placebo but my elbows feel better so far :thumbup1:


----------

